# Do you know anyone with that name?



## Opal (Oct 11, 2014)

Basically, the person above you will say a name, and then you have to say wether u know someone with that name or not. After that you post a random name. For example:

Person 1: Lyra
Person 2: no, Milly 
Person 3: yes, Lucy

And so on 

I'll start, indigo


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.

Elizabeth?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 11, 2014)

Nopee
Maya?


----------



## Opal (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes 
Violet?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

No
Melissa?


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

YES.

Juliet?


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 11, 2014)

No

Malcolm


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.

Ajay?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.

Lauren?


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup!

Alex?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.

Jeff?


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope!

Bob?


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes

Poppy


----------



## Pearls (Oct 11, 2014)

Nopee 
Melody?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2014)

No.

John?


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes

Steve?


----------



## JayTrain (Oct 11, 2014)

That's my step father's name 

Ruben?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

No.

Ash?


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, It's spelled differently though.

Clover.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 11, 2014)

nope,

rosa?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 11, 2014)

No

Jack


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup.
Libby


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah.

Liam ?


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 11, 2014)

Not personally but yeah! 

Alice?


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 11, 2014)

No,

Muhammed?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 11, 2014)

No
Emma?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.

Isabella?


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.

Rohan


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2014)

No.

Casey?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

No
Jackie?


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup.

Aurora? *mwahaha*


----------



## Gummymel (Oct 11, 2014)

No

Phoebe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes a teacher

Lachlan


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, actually :3

Rumpelstiltskin.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Totes, he's my main man.

Nigel. (Cutest name ever)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. 

Penelope?


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.

Jensen.


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

no

percipine

(my future dog's name)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope

Luke?


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

yes. heartthrob of 5sos, and this creepy guy who stares at me in tutor.

victoire?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope

Jade


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

yes.

Blaire


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

nope

josh


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes
Madelyne?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

not spelt that way tho.

Ariana?


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

oh god i hate to say it but yes

marina


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope
Aransazu?


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Selene said:


> Nope
> Aransazu?



*bahahaha* nope

liam


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.

Cindy?


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.
Jamilyn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope

Chris


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

nope

kim

- - - Post Merge - - -

thats strangely ironic, the two protagonists of miss saigon


----------



## Delphine (Oct 11, 2014)

No

Ashley


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

no, strangely

gillian


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes!

Sophie?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes. So annoying, she tries to shove the fact that she's vegan down everybody's throats.

Alexa?


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes. She's my cousin!

Angelica?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

No.

Tori?


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

no, unless you consider the tory in british government

allegra


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> no, unless you consider the tory in british government
> 
> allegra



No.

Esmeralda?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

No, LOL.

Emme/Emmy/Emily? (Either one of those names)


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> No, LOL.
> 
> Emme/Emmy/Emily? (Either one of those names)



Yes. And I know someone called Esmeralda, by the way 

Caroline?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope! 
Ryan?


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes!

Winston?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2014)

No.

Adriana?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Churchill? No, but I would love to meet him someday… ;_;
EDIT: No.

Lizzy?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

I know an Elizabeth that gets called Lizzy as a nickname, if that counts. 
Megan?


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh yes, my "cousin" is named Megan. 
Ralph?


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

No.

Mary?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes!

Amber?


----------



## Otasira (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope!

Leon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope

Zach


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

used to

Jake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yas

Tia


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.

Kane?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

yup

Nina


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup!

Mauro?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

nope

Justine


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

nope

Sheridyn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

nope...

Alex


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

no

Jordan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

nope

brandon?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.

Kevin?


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

nope!

Brian?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

nu

Leah


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes.

Zeus.


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

no

Isabell?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

nah

DAN


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup!

Kayla?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

yes

emma


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup!

Alexandria?


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

no

stephanie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

NOPE
robert


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes

Nick?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes 

Ben


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

I know someone named Benjamin, probably doesn't count tho xD

Carl


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Ruby


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Alex?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes ( a girl )  

Cassy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

David?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Mark


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't think I do

Avery


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

nope

alice


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Heh no again

Adam


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes 

lily


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes!

Christie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

James


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yes

Tom


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Leon


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Emily


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yes

Joseph


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Isaac


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

nope

harry


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Fred


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

DO YOU KNOW ANYONE OMG

Julie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol no again xP

Teresa


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Jessica


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes for once! well sorta, don't really know them much xD

Mike


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Carol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

I might, not 100% their name is that though xD

Sandy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

nope

spongebob


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

lol no (Besides spongebob on tv xD)

Rick


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah my grade 4 teacher haha

mary


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 12, 2014)

yes.

shangela.


----------



## mitzelflx (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes

Wendy


----------



## Puffy (Oct 12, 2014)

That fast food place, yeah

Elli


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Melanie


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, I know at least one or two Melanies.

Adrian?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes my cousin <3

Cameron


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 12, 2014)

yep

lily


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope, but for some odd reason when I was in primary school I always wrote narratives with that name xD

Molly


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

yes

steven


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Yup

Micah


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, not with that spelling.

Jerry?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

no

roy


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 12, 2014)

no.

mystique.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Nah

Helen


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

No Illuminaty??


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 12, 2014)

No.

Dexter?


----------



## cIementine (Oct 12, 2014)

No.

Billie-Jo?


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

No.

Joy?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope.

Kenny?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope.

Micheal?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Crystal


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep!

Clyde?


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

No.

Jennifer?


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Rashawn?


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope. 

Rosie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Larry


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Katelynn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

nope

stacey


----------



## Dork (Oct 12, 2014)

nah

Ben?


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

my best friend irl :3

David?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Amanda


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes

Ashley?


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope

Frederica?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Andy


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

used to

mark


----------



## Skep (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah

luke


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 12, 2014)

No
Nicole?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

No

Sarah


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 12, 2014)

No
Eva?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

No

Tyler


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

TYLER OAKLY <3

connor?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope. Bella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

nope

Kali


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 13, 2014)

no

Salvador


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

nope

Sam


----------



## Leela (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes.

Lisa.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes
Jess


----------



## uriri (Oct 13, 2014)

My ex lol

Vivianne?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

No

Terra

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> TYLER OAKLY <3



Awesome xD I've seen a few of their videos


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 13, 2014)

No 

Alice ?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

No

Benjamin?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes  

Gregory?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

I think someone in my school was named that but I don't really know them xD

Ralph


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

nope

Michael


----------



## Elise (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes!

Edward?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes!
Jimmy?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2014)

unless tv talk show hosts count, no. no wait yes. in michigan tho.

Dave?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't believe so..

Alli?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2014)

yes.

Kalina?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 13, 2014)

No

Steve?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 13, 2014)

Not that exact name, but I know a few Stevens or Stephens.

Krystal?


----------



## nekosync (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope.

Crap Bag.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

I keep reading this as "Do you know anyone with that anime?" i s2g 

anyway no Krystals in my life.
ninja'd- yes I know many crap bags!

Kaito?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

No.

Jenna?


----------



## sej (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope! 

Rachel?


----------



## matt (Oct 13, 2014)

yes

marmite

- - - Post Merge - - -

woops

I meant gavin


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

One of my friends' brothers.

Jeanne?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

No

Daniel


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes.
Chloe?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2014)

where i live, no. haha.

maria?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 13, 2014)

yup!

mari?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

No

Serena?


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope

Jos??


----------



## Envelin (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope
Jamal


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

No

Jack


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes.
Sophie?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes!

Charlotte?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2014)

nop.

rose? or rosemary


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope, i like that name though.

Grace?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope.

Susan?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

yes c:

Kate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

yes

Nina


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope

Harriet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope

Amelia?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

Well not really. (A Dutch princess is named Amalia, pretty close huh?)

Dani?lle.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes, but it was a very long time ago (back in Elementary if I recall correctly)

Annie?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes

Francisco


----------



## Lady Black (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Kevin?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Jason?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope

Dean


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I think one of my neighbors irl is named Dean

Charlie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

yes

Charli


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Sam


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2014)

No, also I LOVE your signature.
EDIT: HOW MANY EFFING PEOPLE JUST NINJA'D ME
Yes, I know a Sam.

Avery?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes! I have a good friend named Avery, even though he moved far away ;.;

Mallory?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Laura?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes

Kiana


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Mary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

no
Josie


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2014)

I know a Josselyn.

Katherine?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

No

Katy?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Jackie?


----------



## nard (Oct 14, 2014)

Jakuzura from Kill la Kill my waifu <3


Nope.



Maeve?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2014)

No.

Jade?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope.

Michelle?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes.

Lucia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope

Judy?


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

yes unfortunately 

Francisco?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 15, 2014)

Nope

James?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes

Bailey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes.
Timothy?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Nope!

Janet?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 15, 2014)

No.

Nicole?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

nope!

Paul?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes

Dolores?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

Nope!
Wendy?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes!

Claire?


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 15, 2014)

Nope.

Walter.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Nope.

Ross?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes

Kaitlin?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, though not spelled quite the same. 
Katherine?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 15, 2014)

No

Rick?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 15, 2014)

No
Jordan?


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes
Kyaw?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nah

Craig


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes

Lauren?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes

Laura


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes!

Rachel?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep!
Tammy?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes

Harry?


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

My great uncle is Harold, if that counts. No one ever calls him Harry though.

Louise?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes! (thats also my middle name blegh)

joey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 16, 2014)

Nop.
George?


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes.

Lailah?!


----------



## kassie (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope.

Ralph? Idek know a Ralph but it was the first name to pop into my head ^^;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Paula?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes.
Janet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope

Kelly


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes!

Abby?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nooo unless spelt Abbey 

Emily


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Caleb?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope

Annie


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Kyle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Edward


----------



## Leela (Oct 16, 2014)

No.

Carol.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

thats my aunts name

emma


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope

Ophelia


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

Motte said:


> Nope
> 
> Ophelia



well now ya do nice to meet ya

no

tracey


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2014)

No. 
Aurora?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 16, 2014)

No.

Yoshiki? <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Rose?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, Rosa.

Penelope?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 16, 2014)

No

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops forgot to add name  jake?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 16, 2014)

Yea

Sebastian


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 17, 2014)

No

Geoffrey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 17, 2014)

Nope.

Kathleen?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 17, 2014)

Nope!

Ruth?


----------



## uriri (Oct 17, 2014)

Yea

Josephena?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

No

Jeremy?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't know anyone.

俊也？


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

...uh..nobody? 

Carla.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes

Laura?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

No. 

Stephany?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes

Camellia?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

No. 

Anna?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope.

Rover?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

No. 

Steven?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope

Josephine


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

No

Caroline?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope

Nina


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

No. 

Polly?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

No

Angela?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope

Brittany


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

Kind of.
ninja'd.

No.

Jamie?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 18, 2014)

do not.

斎木？


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope.

Marin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope

Angel


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

No.

Oscar?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

No. 

Crystal?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

one of my cats C:

Daisy


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes.

Hannah


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes.

Alex?


----------



## Leela (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes.

LaQuisha?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

Um no.

Joshua?


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 18, 2014)

yup
Sinead?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

nope

Delilah?


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes!

Marina?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope

Darren (Lulz my own name)?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes ^_^

charlotte? (my own name c: )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes

Alice


----------



## Leela (Oct 18, 2014)

No.

Carol Ann Duffy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

No

Ariana


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes

Billy


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2014)

NO (But I made a Mii named Billy...)

Summer? my own name


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

No

Miranda


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> No
> 
> Miranda


Well now ya do! (Summer's my name)
Miranda the Animal Crossing duck. Other than that, no.

Kandy/ Candy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi summer! Aw what a lovely name C:

No

Arnold?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

nope!

Thomas?


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope. (Other than Thomas the train)

Gabrielle





ellabella12345 said:


> Hi summer! Aw what a lovely name C:



Thanks!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes

Kim


----------



## uriri (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah

Heather


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope.

Marcus?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 18, 2014)

No
Amelia?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 18, 2014)

Nah!

Craig?


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope 

Linn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 18, 2014)

Nop.

Darren?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope

Chris


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes

Ross?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yes

boris


----------



## Farobi (Oct 19, 2014)

no

angel


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yup

chad


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes.

Rachel.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yes

cory


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes

Rose?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yes

billy


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

No.

Harold.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope!

Ann/Anne?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2014)

No
Sapphire?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope.
Lorenzo?


----------



## DinoDymo (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope.
Texas.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 19, 2014)

No

Jimmy?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

No
Grant?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, Sadly..

Kyle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes

Amber


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep

Auxiliary


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope
Luke?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes!
Peter?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah

Saldana


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

No
La'Quisha


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes surprisingly 

Ruby


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes

Chantelle


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah but her name is spelled differently.

Edward.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes.

Sheniqua?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope.

Andre.


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope

Keiko


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope

Chris


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes

May


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope

Ann


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes 

Hans


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

No

Lisa?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes.
Evie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

No

Jessica?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope

josh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> No
> 
> Jessica?



YES, MY BFF IS NAMED JESSICA. 

and nope don't know anyone named Josh. 9,i

Monica?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Aww I missed the Jessica one, then I could've gone 'Well, I know ME!' 

And nope, don't know a Monica.

Dominic?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, but we just czll xem "Dominikki Minzj"

XD

Nicole?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Mhm~

Yvonne?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes.

Jamie?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 20, 2014)

No 

Andrew ?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope.

Chloe?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes.

Summer.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 20, 2014)

loll thats the first name of a teacher i had last year.

jade?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope.

Miranda?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Nop!

Edmund?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes

Carmen


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

No

Nicole?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope.

Leslie?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 20, 2014)

No.

Elizabeth?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

No.


Mzrceh?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

no

hunter


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

yes, some psycho  pervert.

Zngelz?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

Absolutely!..........not

Keith?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah my old social studies teacher

Mark


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

no

josie


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

No

Samantha?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes

Bobby?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.

Vera?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

YES O.O DO WE KNOW THE SAME PERSON...

Craig


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't personally know anyone by that name XD;

Melinda?


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.

Carl?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

no

michelle


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.

Fantasia?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

no

steven


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

No.

John?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

yes

suzy


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Nop.

Martin?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.

Kira?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

Sure do!

Isabelle?


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 21, 2014)

o yes in animal crossing

Grace?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> o yes in animal crossing
> 
> Grace?



No. I like your signature!

Lily?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2014)

No
Luna?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

No.

Susan?


----------



## nard (Oct 21, 2014)

nurp



nate?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Nop.

Georgina?


----------



## nard (Oct 21, 2014)

I know someone name Georgia, if that counts...?


Nicole/Nichole/h/e you spell it?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nope

Mandy


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes!

Timothy?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes..

Kevin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nope

Angelica


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Oct 21, 2014)

nope

Astrid?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

Like once, but he was some old creep at an Arbys who said his name "Astrid"

Alex.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes

Kid


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

No

Jerome


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

No

Courtney


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Nope.

Jean?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

No, even though this is a pretty common name.

Mary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nope

Frank


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

No.

Eva?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

No.

Sam?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes.

Olivia?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Sure do.

Stella?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

nope

lucy?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

No.

Caitlyn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Nop.

Joan?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes

Lily?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes

Karen


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

No.

James?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeps.

Michelle?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes.

Damian?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope

charlotte?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 23, 2014)

No.

Miguel?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope

Paul?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes.

Jessica?


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes

Arin?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope!

Jessie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

YES>ME!! ohhhh

Connor?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

No.

Tim?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Nop.

Graham?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 23, 2014)

No

Ben?


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 23, 2014)

No 
Errien (Erin)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2014)

No

Danielle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Daniella is my name 

Karen?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

No.

Jim?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope.

Maggie?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

No.

Eloise?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Nop.

Martha?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope.

Kate?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)

no

fred


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Nop.

Colin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope

Amy


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes.

Deena?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope

Caitlyn


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Nuu

Violet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

charlie and chocolate factory

Ben?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes.

Naomi?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Nop.

Jenna?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

No.

Doreen?


----------



## oreo (Oct 24, 2014)

No.
Mason?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope.

Brandon?


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes! 

Maddie?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

I know a Maddy, both on TBT and at school.

Jenna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

JENNA MARBLES

RYAN?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes.

Sabrina?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope!

Antonio?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

NOPE

courtney


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah

simon


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

No.

Jon?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 24, 2014)

no
james​


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 24, 2014)

yes

rebecca


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes.

Taylor?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 24, 2014)

No justine


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes C:

Jade


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

No

Amber?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

no

ABBY


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Err... used to

Anthony?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 25, 2014)

Kinda 

Leo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

No

Dave?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope

Marcus


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Errrrrr........ yes, used to xP

Sarah?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

Use to 

Brendan


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

No

Tyler?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 25, 2014)

No

Troy


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope.

Sandra?


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes. 

Arnold?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Nop.

Darren?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, yes

Kevin?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Hmm, nope.

Zara?


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 25, 2014)

nope

Kira?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes.

Rose?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

No.

Carson?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope.

Frankie?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

Neh.

Peyton?


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2014)

No.

Karli?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 25, 2014)

I know someone named _Carly_ (sounds similar, just spelled differently).

Neeva?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Nopes.

Clara?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

No

Ellie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

yes

Tia?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes funnily enough!

Carrie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope

Jordan?


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

yeah

alyssa


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

nope

josh


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

yesss ;;

jerry


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

no

Bailey


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

nope

kate


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 25, 2014)

NOPE

Jordan


----------



## Mango (Oct 25, 2014)

...
...
...
...
...
can i have a different name 
i mean yea but we dont talk


mallorie


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Tabitha


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## kassie (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

James?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes

Andrea?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes 

Xavier


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 26, 2014)

No

Chelsea?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 26, 2014)

No

Alex?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

No

Joshua


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes.

Frank?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Jonny?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Vicky?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Sarah


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Vanessa?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope.

Jason.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes

Bridget


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

No

Jake


----------



## Lock (Oct 26, 2014)

Yup. 

Frankie


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope

Mack


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 26, 2014)

Nop.

Betty?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nope

Sally?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 26, 2014)

LOLno 

Bridget?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep! I worked with a girl named Bridget and my friend's cousin is named Bridget.

Kemp


----------



## princesse (Oct 26, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Yep! I worked with a girl named Bridget and my friend's cousin is named Bridget.
> 
> Kemp



No
Erykah?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope.

Janice?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

No

Eduardo


----------



## azukitan (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope!

Desiree?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope.

Melody?


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope. o:

Kimber?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

nope

Monica?


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes. She's actually one of my many, many aunties.

Elia?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Nopes.

Jenny?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes.

Amy?


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Regina?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 28, 2014)

No

Lori


----------



## Otasira (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope!

Sean?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 28, 2014)

No

Megan?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes

Paul?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes

Katherine


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

No

Daniel?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Not that I know of

Dania


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

No

Charli


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeps.

Jackie?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

I know someone named Jackelyn (I don't know how to spell her name) and her nickname is Jackie.

Jalen


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope

Daniel


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Emily?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes.

Claire?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Austin?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope

Alex


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep.

Gabe?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Nop.

Will?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope

Katie


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

Miranda?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 28, 2014)

nope

Sheniqua?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

Marie


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Gina?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

Abby?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

John?


----------



## Leela (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Shaniqua LaQuisha Chabonce Shanaynay Chardonnay Charlemagne?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

That's my cousin!

Fred?


----------



## rubyy (Oct 28, 2014)

no

ashton


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Only Kutcher

Kim?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep.

Gary?


----------



## Mentlegen (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

Mink?


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Gertrude?


----------



## rubyy (Oct 28, 2014)

No 

Luke


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes! He's a baby. 

Bert?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

George?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

nope

Shelley?


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes

Pierre


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes!

Manda


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope

Graine


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Nop.

Desmond?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope

Mary


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

yep

Guiliana


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope.

Bill Cosby?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

No sarcasm


Jr.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope hehe 

Jaida?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope

Carie

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> No sarcasm
> 
> 
> Jr.



I know a jr


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2014)

No

Wendy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

yup 

Mark


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup

Harry?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep.

David?


----------



## caraishere (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep

Cara?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 29, 2014)

nope!

lauren?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeps.

Marcia?


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope

Ava?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope!

Eve?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope

Alice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Nops.

Jean?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope.

Caroline?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope.

Carlos


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope

Alexander?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, yep.

Eric?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope

Sam?


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, my cousin

Adrianna


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 30, 2014)

No

Samantha?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah.

Shaun?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes

Kimberly


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope

Jordan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope.

Amelia?


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 30, 2014)

Nop.

Helen?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Nop.

Mary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope

Connie


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope.

Cameron?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes

Jordan?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

No

Tony?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes!

Larissa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope

Karen


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

Yep.

Rachel?


----------



## Opal (Oct 31, 2014)

Yesh
Charlotte?


----------



## BlueeCookie (Oct 31, 2014)

yes

Kathryn?


----------



## Mao (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes but spelt differently

Lisa


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

Yep.

Sherrie?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

no

Latoya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

No

Sarah?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

No.

Victoria?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yep

Amanda?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

No.

Lisa?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup

Caroline?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope 

Zara


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

No

Zachery?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep

Jarrod


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope

Mark


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

Yup

Jerry?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Yup.

Thomas


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

Charlotta?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

No.

Samantha?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope.

Sarah.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope.

Lily?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah
~
Natalia


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

Rose?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

My ex friend >.<
~
Rhodney?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

Philip?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

My ex
~
Evelina


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

No,

Tiffany?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah.. my friend's friend
~
Richard


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope,
Bob?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah
Christian?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

No.

Gina?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes weirdly enough :O

Ruth


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope,
Gwen?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep!

Kenny?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

No.

David?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep.
Danielle?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Yup,
Harry


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

Amy?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes,
Harriet?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes
Nate?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

No.

Timothy?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope,
Peter?


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah
Olivia?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes,
Blessing?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope.

Jake?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope,
Jacob?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah,

Sheniqua?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

Damn well hope not 

Marlon?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope,
Steve


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope.

Edward?


----------



## Trio4meo (Nov 1, 2014)

No, jonathan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yup

Scarlett


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope

Alex


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

yep

nina?


----------



## SnapesOnAPlane (Nov 1, 2014)

Naw
Andrew?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes

What about Nathan?
no reference whatsoever to anything I swear don't even wonder about it


----------



## Holla (Nov 2, 2014)

Nope

James?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes

Josh?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep. He's in 6th grade, but looks like he's in 3rd.

Alanna?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Nops.

Charlene?


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Patricia?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Nope.

Mack


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Nope.

Caleb?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Nope.

Alex.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes.

Lily?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Nops.

Jordan?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes.

Laura?


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Amy?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes.

Jessie?


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Faye?


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes 

Jonathan


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Anya?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes

Charlie?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Vera?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup my next door neighbour.

Fran?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 2, 2014)

No

Matthew?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2014)

i used to

Sheniqua?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Lawshawnda?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

No.

Bob?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep.

Nathan?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2014)

Nope.

Alex?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes.

Danny?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes

Harvey?


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

No.

Carol?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

No.

Addison?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

No.

Jessica?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes.

Gaige?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

No.

Matthew?


----------



## Libra (Nov 3, 2014)

No.

Cindy?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup

Madison


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2014)

No

Johnny?


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup another cousin

Mario


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Used to be in a group I'm in. Didn't know him too well, tho

Grace?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 3, 2014)

Used to know.
Aaron


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

No.

Sarah?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 3, 2014)

Several, actually. One from work, a friend that moved, etc

Paige?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

I also know a few, 

Grant?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

Nope :o

Mileena?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 3, 2014)

One; a friend of a friend ; P

Cole?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes!

Emi?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup lol

Miles?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 3, 2014)

Used too.

Jason?


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Jason Derulo 

Kyle


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup

Leo?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish, lol.

Jimmy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nope

Julian?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 4, 2014)

No

Andy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope

Colin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes

Michelle?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope.

Arthur?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

nOPE

Kevin?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Nops.

Freddie?


----------



## Opal (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes
Cara?


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

I knew two Caras at one point

Jamal


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

nope

Kali?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope.

Harriet?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 4, 2014)

nope.

Deidre?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

lol wot no

peter


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 4, 2014)

besides the rabbit? no

Charlie?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol does Charles count?
If not, nope!

Bruce?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 4, 2014)

Heck no. 
Stoic?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 4, 2014)

No.

Daisy.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 4, 2014)

No
Tyreke


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 4, 2014)

No

Priscilla?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

A few.

Edward?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope

Josh?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep.

Cameron?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

No.

Christina?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

No.

Alex?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes.

Hanna?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

No.

Tyrone?


----------



## Mieiki (Nov 5, 2014)

Nop

Xenia?


----------



## Opal (Nov 5, 2014)

No
Dania?


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope, but I know somebody called Dhaniyah

Milly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope

Carolina?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

No.

Damian?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep

Tori?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

No.

Jonathan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

yep

Nina?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes.

April?


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes.
May?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

Nopes.

Terry?


----------



## reiyoi (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope
Sydney?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2014)

No.

 Alicia?


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Nov 5, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> No.
> 
> Alicia?



Yes! She spells it differently though 

Faith?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope

Alexia


----------



## Balverine (Nov 6, 2014)

A few Alexis' and an Alexei, but no Alexia's : P

Mason?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Si~

Wilson?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope

Eddy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

No

David?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

no

Evan?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

No

Toby?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Gemma?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep

Valentina?


----------



## OmgACNL (Nov 6, 2014)

Nopee
lewis?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yepp

kyran?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Kira?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

I know a dog named Kira :)

Wendell?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Paul?


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2014)

I have an Uncle called Paul.

Reece?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Nopes.

Dave? (if you don't then seriously wth!)


----------



## Opal (Nov 6, 2014)

No, dave isn't as common as u think
Selena?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

I think so... back in high school?

Robert


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup that's my Uncle's name.

Dominic?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Mia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea

Tayla?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Nah.

Mick?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Brian?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep!

Jasmine?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Karen?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep.

Christy?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Jimmy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep!

Gary?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep. 

Clyde?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Melissa?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Craig?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Thomas?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

No.

Wendy?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Laura?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.

Heidi?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Nopes.

Janet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Nope

Cheryl?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes.

Amber?


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2014)

yes


David


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

No.

Robin?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Nop.

Martha?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes.

Gina?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Nope.

Sophie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea

Tahlia?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Only in Percy Jackson world

Victoria?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea

Michael


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes.

Vincent?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

No

Andrea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

nope

Kian?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

No

Rose?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yea

Kali?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

No

Jack?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yep

Josh?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah sort of

Zoe?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yea

sasha?


----------



## Cariad (Nov 8, 2014)

no

Bob?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

nope

Tayla?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

No.

Eve?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

nope

lily?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope.

Samantha?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

yep.

Benjamin?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes.

Emma?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Yup, several

Gareth?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

No.

Brad?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

He's my favorite Youtuber's name if that counts.


Eric


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes.

Bebe?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2014)

No
Pearl?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

No.

Luke?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> No.
> 
> Luke?


Yes.

Jocylen?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

I know Josselyn

Meghan?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes.

Matt?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes.

Stan?


----------



## Leela (Nov 8, 2014)

No.

Gillian?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> No.
> 
> Gillian?


Yes.

Javocado.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

Not a real name, so…

Rachel?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

Norski said:


> Yes.
> 
> Bebe?



are you naming south park characters????
*can I hug you???????*
bless your soul

-
Nah.
Meredith?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

My friend's last name, lol

Drew?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes

Claudia


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)

No.

Lily?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea

Judy


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

Nah.
Julia?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Nawp

Eric


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Iris?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 9, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> No
> 
> Iris?


A dog named Iris, yes.

Mom.


----------



## Mango (Nov 9, 2014)

no

indigo


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Kristy?


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2014)

No.


Dominic?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah!

Melana?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Brittney?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep.

Colbey?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Fred?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah.

Elizabeth?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Dean?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes.

April?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Selena?


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Amanda?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

No.

Wendy?


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

No.

Daisy?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

No.

Ajay?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

no

Ryan?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

No.

Kate?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think so.

Gurpreet?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

Err, no.

David?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes
Eve?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope.

A.J?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope, unless AJ from the Backstreet Boy counts 

Anthony?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes!

Jacob?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

#TwilightSucks

Dugg?

- - - Post Merge - - -

#TwilightSucks

Dugg?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

No.
Dixie?


----------



## sej (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope!

Issac?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

No, actually! It's a nice name too




Eric?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

Nopee
Ella?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Teresa?

- - - Post Merge - - -



HardyHarHarHar said:


> #TwilightSucks



What? Jacob is a name, and I've never seen that movie...


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

Nopes.

Lydia?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes.

Jerry?


----------



## Flop (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes

Donald?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

no

Satan?


----------



## Flop (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, that's my name

Jesus?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah.

Frank.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

no

god?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I think my mom knows a guy with that name, she read about him in a book and talks about him a lot

Alyson (or any variant spelling)?


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah

Aria?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

No.

Wayne?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

No

Amber?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes (unfortunately).

Andrew?


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep

Jeremiah


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah.

Alice?


----------



## heichou (Nov 10, 2014)

oui

katy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 10, 2014)

No

Alex?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes.

Theo?


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 10, 2014)

Note.

Andr?s?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope

Jaden?


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 10, 2014)

nope.
Tiffany?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope.

Georgie?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 10, 2014)

No.

Kimberly?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup

Francesca?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes.

Katie?


----------



## Margot (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup 
Mikaela?


----------



## Elise (Nov 11, 2014)

No
Lachlan?


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope.
Kaylee?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, actually.

Trinity


----------



## Sinister (Nov 11, 2014)

No.

Bob?


----------



## NyaNyaKitty (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes,

Ingrid?


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

No.

Quinn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Nopes.

Izzy?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope

Katie?


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope. Kora?


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope

Jaysen


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope

Megan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

nope

Andrea


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Some people

Daniella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

.... thats my name omg

christian?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

I know some

Roxanne


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

nope

lila


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope

Oliver?



ellabella12345 said:


> .... thats my name omg



I didn't even know. I was throwing out random names


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I didn't even know. I was throwing out random names



omg ur a genius


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

But do you know anyone with the name Oliver?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

nope

jacinta?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2014)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

nope


Kali?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

Nopes.

Derek?


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 12, 2014)

nope.

estrellita?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope

Gabe/Gabriel?


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope.

Alexa?


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

Alexa Chung? I don't personally know anyone with that name though.

Curious about this one.. Arriane!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope

Beth?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bethany Mota!

Carol?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes.

Polly?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Apollo Justice no

Trucy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 13, 2014)

No

Caitlin?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup, back in private school.

Joseph


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope.

Molly?


----------



## Moddie (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope, James?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes

Freya?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Jordan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope.

Gemma?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope 

Peter?


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup.

Mirjam?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope 

Melissa?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't think so.

Jordan?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep :3

Trevor?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yes

Jemima?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Danny?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Michael?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yes

Latoya


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Hazel


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

no

Ladarius


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Nops.

Sally?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

no

Pedorron


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 13, 2014)

no, of course not

Connor or its variants?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope.

Bryce?


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 13, 2014)

yes!

audrey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Only on TV sigh

Dahlia?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Chad?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

No.

Bryce?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep :3

Kyle?


----------



## Sepia (Nov 13, 2014)

nope.

Sully or Sullivan?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Paul?


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Melanie??


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

No.

Skylar?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Anthony?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah

Jessica?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Hannah?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

Mhm

Brandon?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Patrick?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes.

Taylor?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Mhmm

Ashley?


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep.

Camilla?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

No.

Charlie?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Paige?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep.

Caroline?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Jared


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep.

Beau?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

No...

Lauren?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Nathaniel?


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Holly?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes

Michaela


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Karen?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah

Amber?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes.

Angela?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Jason?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 13, 2014)

Mmhmm.

Alfonse?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope 

Christian?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes!

Bryce?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Jack?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

No. Bryson?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Andy?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 13, 2014)

Used to.
Joyce?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Used to 

George?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup!^-^

Bob?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 13, 2014)

he's a cat I know Nope

Whitney?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

I knew a few

Jenny


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep

Calvin?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 13, 2014)

No

Vanessa?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Sasha?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope
Shania


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 13, 2014)

uhnuh

Audrey


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope
douglas


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 13, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Nope
> douglas



I am dissapoint
Yes, I do know one.

Mary


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

OH YES.THAT FREAKING JERK.

Thomas <:


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep :3

Quinn?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

No but  it's a great name. 
Alex


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Jackson?


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes.

Chic


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Damon?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2014)

No

Elisa?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Nope

Damien?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2014)

No

Marcus?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Yep

Zack?


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 14, 2014)

No

Maya?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 14, 2014)

Nope.

Ethan?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 15, 2014)

No

Paula?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

nope

lucy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

I sure do.

Holly?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 15, 2014)

Yupppp

Laura?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 15, 2014)

no

Peyton?


----------



## Amyy (Nov 15, 2014)

yes

clair?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup but spelt with an 'e'

Melanie?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes

Ruben


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope

Noah?


----------



## Leela (Nov 21, 2014)

No.

Jane?


----------



## soki (Nov 21, 2014)

no. 
Vladimir ?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

nope

Sara?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah.
Aubrey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Not personally.

Joshua?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't kno anyone named nope :^)

Emily


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 21, 2014)

yes

Pam?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 21, 2014)

No

Richard


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeps.

Marjorie?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

No

Disbanded??

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Nah lol

Alice?


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes,
Colin?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes

Bruce?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

No,

Jarrad?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, I do now..

Texas Walker Ranger?


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol, yes 

 Sotaro Kano 















( how can you not know him)


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

No

Marshal?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Nope.

Harry?


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 22, 2014)

No.

Walter?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes (my Grandad!)

Victoria?


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Does an animal crossing villager count? If so than no.

Kathrine


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Nope.

Bryce?


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Nope

Randy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nope

Kyle


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes

Ruby?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

yes

gabby?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)

Eh kinda

Tara?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 24, 2014)

My brother's wife who is a witch and wanted him to disown his own family to be apart of hers.

Kera


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

No

Larry?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

No

Christine?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

yes

Lucy


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes

Guy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

Nops.

Angelo?


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes

Mike Schmidt?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

No

Ashton?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

No

Clyde?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

Nup.

Tori?


----------



## a potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup

John


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

I know a Jon.

Andrew?


----------



## a potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup

Taylor


----------



## FluffyEsther (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes.


Esther. (probably not)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

No, I do not.

Barry?


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, 

Katherine? (with that particular spelling?)


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope.

Ru?


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope

Alfonso


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Nopes.

Steven?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes.

Summer?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope

Winter?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope.

Marcie?


----------



## Coach (Nov 30, 2014)

Nope.

Dhatshin


----------



## stargurg (Nov 30, 2014)

nope. D;

Autumn?


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

no

Anna Caitlin


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

Only someone called Anna.

Darcy?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Nov 30, 2014)

Nope

Lizzie?


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 30, 2014)

YES! 

Cathrine


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 30, 2014)

No
Teniquea
(ten-ee-kwah)


----------



## Ami (Nov 30, 2014)

no

Melany


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

nope

Sam


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes

Jacob


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

yes

jade


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope
Elisa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 1, 2014)

Used to...

Jimmy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeps.

Dorian?


----------



## Ami (Dec 1, 2014)

No

David


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

Yep.

Phoenix?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope.

Lucy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yep

Judy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep!

Gary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope


Luke


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep

Ethan?


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

No


Opal?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope.

Harry?


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

No


Bud?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope

Caroline?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup. 

Raymond?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope

Katie?


----------



## starlite (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes!!

Emily?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes.

Ciara?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

No.

Alan?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes

May?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2014)

no.
William?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah. 

Jesse?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope.

Cheyenne?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope

Carol


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes

Max?


----------



## Naiad (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes

Aria?


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

No

Holy


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2014)

no
Rachel?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep

Alex?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope


Juliana


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Nopes.

Stella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope

Robert


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Used to. No as of now.

Alexis.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope

Cheryl


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes! My grandmother.

Lois


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope

Liam


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

No.

Louis.


----------



## matt (Dec 3, 2014)

No

Gareth


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Yup.

Ricky?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes.

Michael.


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes


Kris?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope.

Verity?


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

No,

Vera?


----------



## Diancie (Dec 4, 2014)

No.
Sophie?


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

No,

Andy?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

No.

Miranda?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Nop.

Jake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep 

Dan?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2014)

no.

Veronica?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yes

bill


----------



## Pearls (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope
Azalea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

nope

niki


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

me

jensen


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope.

Veronica?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yes

lela


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

no,

Kaitlyn?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

No.

Brandon?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yes

kai


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

No.

Orion?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

um no

sydney


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

No.

Ronald?


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 4, 2014)

yes@

charles?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

no

sarah


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes

Helene?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

no

jay


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2014)

nope.

Cassie?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

No.

Sarah?


----------



## macuppie (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep

Mac


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

no

abbie


----------



## Meadows (Dec 4, 2014)

macuppie said:


> Yep
> 
> Mac



Yes, Taylor


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope.

Lance?


----------



## c h i h a r u (Dec 4, 2014)

no. :-(
oliver?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

No.

Carl?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 5, 2014)

No

James?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Yep.

Joan?


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 5, 2014)

No

Zach


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

No. 

Maria?


----------



## lazuli (Dec 5, 2014)

i should, theres 71629763195871057751 marias where i live. but not any i can remember atm.

kyle?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

No.

Denise?


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes

Lucy


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes.

Megan?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

No.

Simone?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Nope.

Maisie?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

no

vicky


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

No.

Lori?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

no

Angelene?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

No.

Carlos?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Some

Kelsey?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes.

Riley?


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope
Julianna?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope

Kera


----------



## Satchel (Dec 6, 2014)

no

anna


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Yup

Blossom?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

No.

Bert?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope.

Serena?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope

Manda


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## unintentional (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes

Eden?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

No.

Anna?


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes! 
Acacia?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes

Laquisha


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Nopes.

Gabrielle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes

Gabi?


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 6, 2014)

No

Marina?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

No.

Kenny?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

no

Jennifer


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

No.

Donna?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

No

Clarissa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nope

Melissa ?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes

Aaron?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

yup

Julie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

Yup.

Bethany?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 7, 2014)

No.

Cherie?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 7, 2014)

No

Magda?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

Nope.

Orla?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

Why, yes!

Jonathan?


----------



## matt (Dec 9, 2014)

Yez

Jessup


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope never even heard it

Darcy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

nope

sean


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep

Percy?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 9, 2014)

no

hailey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

Nope.

Jenna?


----------



## macuppie (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeppppp

Chelsea


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,


Dawson?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

i actually do...!

alice?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,

Simpson.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

nope

chase


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No,

Dawson?
Ella?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope and nope.

Holly?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,

Collin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

nope

claudia?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No,

Anyone?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Nope, don't know any person called Anyone.

Hazel?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

nopey, Douglas?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Nope.

Maddie?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

well, maddy

Ralph


----------



## macuppie (Dec 18, 2014)

Nah
Unless you count Wreck-it-Ralph....

Sally


----------



## Ramen (Dec 18, 2014)

Is sally a nickname for another name? I don't know anyone named sally.
what about sheldon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 18, 2014)

Nopes.

Petra?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2014)

no

Kasey?


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

No,

Linda?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep

Michaela?


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

No,

Kris?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

nope

Paul?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Paula?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah

Kylie


----------



## Balverine (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes

Mason?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

John?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes

Darius


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Used to,

Jim?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope

Zelda


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Used to,

Jim?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

No

Brett?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Whoops, double post.

No,


Tom?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes Hes an idiot

Liam?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Max?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope

Leo?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,

Bob?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

No

Hilda?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yeah, my old neighbour, and he's actually a builder 0-0

Ben?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops, no hilda


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Sarah?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes biggest bgionitch

Sue?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,


Alex, Boy or Girl's name.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes i know boy and girl alex c:

nancy


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Oprah.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

lol no only the one on tv

Amelia


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

No

Mary?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes 

thomas


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Pamela?
Bob?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nup

Carmela


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

no i know a carmel though. maybe that is her name

lucy


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Ella?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes

Jacobi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

I know a Jacob?

Eddy?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Jed?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

YES

Nick?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes

Brendan


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,

Vitaly? (My name)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

YES, YOU :3
oops caps

Tarquin


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,

Roman?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

no
Nathan


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Dalton?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

dont think so

Arthur


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,

Ellen?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

nope
Caitlin


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,
Adelle?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

NO
Lukas?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Me?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

no?

Xander?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,


Alexander?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes

Gustavs


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Harvey?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes

norman B)


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2014)

no.

Olivia?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes

Emma


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,

Luna?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope.

Francesca?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

No,

George?


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Dec 19, 2014)

There are people, but I don't 'know' them...

Aina?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't think so.

Amy


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep.

Marcus?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes,

Zelda?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Other than the princess, no.

Lara.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope

Shane?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Disbanded?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah I know 10

Chloe


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Ella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

That's me!

Georgia


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe, I think my Aunt..

Dean?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

yup 

mani?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Sam?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

yep

Amy?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,
From supernatural? Sam and Dean.

Bobby?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 20, 2014)

No siry bob

Jelani


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Gary?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Other than the snail, don't think so.

Arthur


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Aura?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Nah, nice name though (hehe).

Matthew


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Solace?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope.

Jackie?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Robert?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope
Rhea?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Harry?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yep,

Steven


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

nope

james


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

No (not in real life, at least),

Claire


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

nope
Romney?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope,

Anna


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Yup, childhood friend.

Wilbert


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

no

Brodie


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope.

Shannon?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yes, many


diane?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Eva


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

no

frank?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes

Caroline


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

no

madelaine


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Jim?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

No

Eric


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

no

Luke


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Peter


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Cole?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope,

Alex


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Alexa?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Paula?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Lynn.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Jacqueline?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Pansie?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Teresa?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Kris?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, but not with that spelling, tho...

Andrea?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,   Chris instead?


John?


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, Anna.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Ronnie?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope,

Daniel


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

yes

Aubrey?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

Vizionari?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes 

Disband?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes xD

Espeon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope 

Brother?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Bella? >.>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope


Carolina


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

.... You didn't get that..
No,

Bill?


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

Suprisingly, no

Sara (yes, I meant Sara, not sarah)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope

Dana?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Diana?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes

Mary?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes,

Donny?


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 20, 2014)

No, Jean.
lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nup

Casey?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,


Vitaly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

no

Valeria


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No,

North?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't say that!

Jenny?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes (Say what?)

Dawson?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep

Kate


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

No,

Alex?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

yep

Josie?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

Josaphine?


----------



## tobi! (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.

Roxy?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

Snoop Dog?


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

no

Maddy?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

Joshua >.>


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

That's my name...

Joey?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

Katie?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to.

Benjamin?


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2014)

heck yes

Joseph


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Used to,

Fred?


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

no

Mckenna?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

Gary?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 21, 2014)

I know Gary Mother****ing Oak. In all seriousness, no.

Elise?


----------



## Winkyccat (Dec 21, 2014)

no
Albert?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes

Celia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope

Andrea?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

Yup

Ralph?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

Sue?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't think so.

Marvin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope

Emily


----------



## galacticity (Dec 21, 2014)

Yup!

Jonathan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep

James?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep.

Kim?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope

Katherine


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes
Frank


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

Not really

Jarrad


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,
Paul?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes (unfort)

Betty?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes,

Dee?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 23, 2014)

Nope.

Jan?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes.

Becky?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 23, 2014)

Yup.

Marianne?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

No,

Gary?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

no

Rasha?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes,

Vitaly?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

No

Tom?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes,

Bob?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 23, 2014)

no

edward?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe,

Connie?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

Surprisingly Yes!

Heidi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

nope (the boy in the stripe pyjamas book, the girl, thats the only Heidi I've heard of)

Benjamin?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah my best friends cousin

Ella?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

no

Maggie?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

No,

Roxanne?


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

yes

Eduardo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2014)

No

Tommy?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes,

Donny?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope.

Renee?


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope,
Lexi?


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

No, 

Andrea?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't think so.

Apolline ?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

nope

Adrian


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes,

Ella?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope ~ 

Gilbert ?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

No,

Ed?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 24, 2014)

nopers

Steve?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes,

North?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

No, it's a shame.

Napol?on ?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2014)

No

Oliver?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

Yup.

H?nsel ?


----------



## KawaiiSushi (Dec 25, 2014)

nope.
Neeti?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

No.

Arthur ?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2014)

No

Sarah?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep.

Suzanna ?


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

No,

Melody?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

no

angus?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

no

Meli?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2014)

No

Laurel?


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes,

Myra?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 26, 2014)

Nope.

Kitty?


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

No,

Alex?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 26, 2014)

Yup.

Gemma?


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Maybe,

Sydney.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

No.

Maggie?


----------



## alesha (Dec 26, 2014)

If tv characters don't count, no
Josh?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

yes i know so many..

mason?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 26, 2014)

nope.

ruby?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

yep

Emma?


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

No,

Ella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yep

Hilary ?


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 27, 2014)

No.

Jon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

No

Antony


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

No,

Bella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

nope

Susie?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

No

Jessilyn?


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

No,

Skye?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 27, 2014)

nopey

Erin


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes,

John?


----------



## alesha (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes
Ellie-Mae?


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

No,

Donnie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope

James?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

No,

Catech?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

no

nami


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

No,

Sam?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

yes

Jess?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe..

Um...  Diana?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope

Deanna


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

No,

Link?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 28, 2014)

No. ._.

Emma?


----------



## alesha (Dec 28, 2014)

No
Gemma?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup.

Laurie?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes,

Ira?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

nope

Georgia


----------



## Pearls (Dec 28, 2014)

No
Pearl?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

No,

Olivia?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope!

Jodi? 
(Doesn't Matter how its spelt but that is how my friends name is spelt .-.)


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes.. Um... (Heheh...)

Laura?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes. That would be me 

Sophie .-.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

No,

Greg?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope.

Tori?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah,

Darth=EMO?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Darth=EMO?



Haha, no XD

Luke Skywalker?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe.. >.>


L, The EMO kid from Death Note.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

YOU WATCH DEATH NOTE TOOOOOOO?

Getting back on track…
Jon?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe... >.>

Um... Kat?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope!

Rarity? XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

No,

Vitaly (Might be my name.. >.>)


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol, no.

Bobby?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah,

Gary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

nope

Christian?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes,

Kristain?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think?

Emmie


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

No,

Hannah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yep

True


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

No,

South?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

no 

Sydney


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

My dog.

Don?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 29, 2014)

Nope.

Stanley?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes,

Tom?


----------



## Songbird (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah. Sorta. That's his nickname. 

Santa.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 29, 2014)

no.
Matt?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

No,

Sam?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah

Fred


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe,

Pietro?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yas

Celia


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

no

Bruno?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

No,

Roxanne?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup.

Vera?


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

Nope
Lotta?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nope

Manson


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nope 
Candy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nope


Crystal


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes

Sara?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes.

Yseulis ?


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Jake?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

yes 

Cluad


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

Nopes.

Penny?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Nope.

Regina?


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

Nope

Dylan?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2014)

Nope

Nicole


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes 

Katlynn?


----------



## catrina (Dec 31, 2014)

no

jesse?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 31, 2014)

Nope. Morgan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yep

Kyle


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2014)

No

Parker?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

No

Crystal?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes

Brittany?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

nope

Cole


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes,

Daina?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

nope

Dana


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe,

Isabelle?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep.

Albert?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 1, 2015)

No

Marie


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

No.

Zzyzx


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 1, 2015)

No abbie


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

No,

Jack?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes

Josh?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes,

Jacob?


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 2, 2015)

No

Sophie?


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 2, 2015)

No.

Sean?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes 

Katie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

yes


Reggie


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

No,

Ella?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 2, 2015)

No

Ben??


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

I think so..

Tom?


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes

Ethan?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

No,

Lyra?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope

Leila ?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe.

Kris?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep

Chantelle


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes,

Wesley?


----------



## Ami (Jan 2, 2015)

No

Austin


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

No,

Jerome?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Avery?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes,

Syd?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Lori?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Tori?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Terra?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Vitaly?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Chase?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.

Jed?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Fred?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Brett?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes,

Kat?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Paula?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

I think so.. :/

Pat?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 3, 2015)

Yep.

Monica?


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Billy


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope

Chelsea?


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

yes

Judy


----------



## Ami (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes

Jane


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2015)

No
Mary


----------



## Ami (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Nicole


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Philip


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Carla


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope

Jessica


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Lucy


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.

Patricia?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Lucy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes

Caroll


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Diana?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Larry?


----------



## Dork (Jan 3, 2015)

uh there's a larry in orange is the new black

Carly?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

John?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes,

Fay?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No

Zoe?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes,

Zack?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

No (again lol)

Rachael?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes

Peter


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Chris?


----------



## Libra (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.

Sandra?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Used to know one.

Jamey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope

Lucinda


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Hilda?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope

Karen


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

No,

Kris?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

no

Paul


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes,

Harvey?


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 4, 2015)

No

Claire?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes,

Erika?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 4, 2015)

No.

Bryce


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah 

Faith?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, Tabitha? ~.~


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes 

Vitaly?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

No, unless that is your name lol
Stewart


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No, and Yes xD

Um...  Elric?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes to what, knowing someone with that name and no not Elric this is first names
Edward?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

yes,

Little Brother Robot Suit?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

No lol
Alphonse


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes,

Edward's Pocket watch? You know the cool one?

(Whitney?)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 4, 2015)

No.

Bryce?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes

Mason


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

yes

sydney~


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes

Kera


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes,

Vera?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep

Mo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

No.

Mzrceh?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

Izzy?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes

 Bethany/Beth


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

May?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> No,
> 
> Izzy?



Well, now you do know someone named Mzrceh.

Anyway, No.

Monicq?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

Cole?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

No.

Monica?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

Clyde?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

Marcey?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

Don?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2015)

No

Teresa?


----------



## azukitan (Jan 4, 2015)

Mhm~

Melvin?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

No,

Marvin?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope.

Ivy?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

No,

Lily?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep

Sasha?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

No,

Mike?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes

Grace?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes,

Roxanne?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 5, 2015)

It's my mom's name xD except spelled differently...

Uhhh....

Gerald???


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

I know a Jerald.

Blue?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 5, 2015)

I used to call a blue tongue lizard that. (He lived near my house).

I don't know, Richard?


----------



## azukitan (Jan 5, 2015)

One of the most common names I know ;/

Trish?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes,

Michelle?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah.
Wolf?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

No,

Rory?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 5, 2015)

No. 
Bogey Man?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

YES D;

Saam


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah,

Lory?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope

Cory?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

No (I've seen the name on the forums though)

Um...
Crystal?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup 

Emerald?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

No,

Ruby?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup 

Lea?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe..

Leah?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope 

Chris?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, but it's spelled "Kris"

Kurz?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Um nope xD

James?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

No,
Jimmy?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope sally


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope

Remington


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

The Gun, yes.

Dean?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think one of my neighbors is named Dean... Idk for sure though lol

Nick?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe...

Kenny?


----------



## sej (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope

Luke?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes.

Tiara?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

no

Douglas?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

No,

Ian?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

yeah, when I was younger. I haven't seen them in almost 10 years.

Heather?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah,

Marth, Ike or even Lucina, maybe Robin?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope, none of them!

Darcy?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope.

Key?


----------



## Lovely_ (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope, sure don't.

Bryant?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

no
Douglas


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

nope.

Kimberly?


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 6, 2015)

Nah

Jacinta?


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 6, 2015)

I've seen it before, but I don't know a Jacinta personally 

Shalissa.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope

Thien?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

No,

Link?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

I know a video game character with that name lol

Zelda?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

I know a video game character that has the Name 

Mazie?


----------



## TLovesAC (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope! Dionne?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope

Dana?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

No,

Ella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes

Marie


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

No,

Judy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

yes

Lucy?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

No,

Dawson?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope

Marcus


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Used to.

Opal, Used to be my aunt.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

nope

Olia


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

No,

Weber?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

Mac?


----------



## Javocado (Jan 7, 2015)

Fictional character-wise, yes.

Fabian?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 7, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Fictional character-wise, yes.
> 
> Fabian?



Were thinking of Mack from Marvel's Agents of Shield? Cause I totally was!

And no Fabian's here.

Bridget?


----------



## Javocado (Jan 7, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Were thinking of Mack from Marvel's Agents of Shield? Cause I totally was!
> 
> And no Fabian's here.
> 
> Bridget?



I was thinking more along the lines of Mac from Foster's Home and Little Mac from Punch-Out lol

And no Bridget's on my end lol.

Dean?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope

Mina?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

Nell?


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)

Nop

Colby?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

nope

Cody


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)

No

Sydney?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes,

Madelynn?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

Amy?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

No lol

Angelica?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

Edward?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes far too many Id say.

Isabella?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

(that's cool, I have no friend name Edward )

Crystal?


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

Christine?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.

Matt?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

no

isabelle


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes from ACNL lol

Alice?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

No.

Philips?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

No but I do know a Felipe (I think its the spanish counterpart) 

Lucy?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope

(Felipe sounds like a cool name )

Meer


----------



## Meadows (Jan 7, 2015)

no, Alexandra


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 7, 2015)

No

Nicola?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> No
> 
> Nicola?



nah

zachary <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 7, 2015)

yes I do

Quinn


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 7, 2015)

No,
Kid Cat?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 7, 2015)

nah, man.

Greg?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope

Casey


----------



## Ami (Jan 7, 2015)

no

Nathan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

yep

Simon?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

No

Al?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

nope

amy


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes

Linda?


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

no

Lisa?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes.

Nela?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nope

Nena


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 8, 2015)

No

Wendy?


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

there was a girl in one of my classes last quarter with that name but i dont actually know her you dig 

elliot?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

No

Sarah?


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

Irarina said:


> No
> 
> Sarah?



yes!! friend from my major.

soroosh


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Ermm no.

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah, Awful actress (Jokes XD)


Brad (Arm)Pitt?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 8, 2015)

Yup (but not actually Brad Pitt)

Jerry?


----------



## oreo (Jan 8, 2015)

Nope.
Paula?


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes,

John?


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2015)

ya well sort of

keisha


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

No,

Sora?


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes well her name is soraya but we call her soraya...

Andrea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope

Jella


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

No,

Dee?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes

Fifa


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

No,

Sakura?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 9, 2015)

Nopeee

Mia


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

No,

Ira?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

no

Kelly


----------



## Meadows (Jan 9, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> no
> 
> Kelly


YES! Jack


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah,

Chad?


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope

Maurinda


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

No,

Haley?


----------



## alesha (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope, unless books count.
Autumn


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 10, 2015)

No

Mackenzie?


----------



## Farobi (Jan 10, 2015)

No

Arthur?


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Farobi said:


> No
> 
> Arthur?



No,

Tom?


----------



## Manazran (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope.

Sharla?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope.

Leslie?


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 10, 2015)

no lol

Molly?


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

No,

Kris?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes.

Stan?


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope.

Isabeau ?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

the heck is an isabeau

hunter


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes

Emma


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 12, 2015)

No

Charlie?


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope.

Gaston?


----------



## Zady (Jan 12, 2015)

No.
Margaret?


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

No.

Louie ?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope

Julia?


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

Nah. Benjamin?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope

Ralph


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

nope

Lachlan


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

no

Blandine


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 13, 2015)

No

Oliver?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope

Sarah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 13, 2015)

No

Micheal?


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

yes

Anna


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

yep

Jody?


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

yes

Joyce


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep.

Harriet?


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

yeah i think that is my hair stylist's name, she resembles a poodle 

Logan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope

Rachel


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep, several.

Karen?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes

Paul?


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep!

Charles


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

nope

elise?


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

No
Rey


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope.

Bella?


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

No
Yumi


----------



## sleepel (Jan 14, 2015)

nope

glenda?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

nope

Fiona?


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

No

Jenna


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

Yup

Sally?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

yes

Jenna


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes.

Carrie?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes
Sylvia?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

no

Mariah?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope.

David?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

nope

Luke?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 16, 2015)

No.

Isaac?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

nope

Megan


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes.

Morgan?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep. Lucy?


----------



## Ami (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes

Gregory


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope.

Olivia


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 16, 2015)

Law and Order SVU ~

Claude


----------



## Angelmarina (Jan 17, 2015)

Not a real person, unless black butler counts...

Stephanie


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2015)

No

Jack?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Nope.

Dawn?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2015)

No

Jimmy?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

No.

Brendan?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2015)

No

John?


----------



## azukitan (Jan 17, 2015)

I know way too many to count.

Vivian?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2015)

No

James?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes.

Katie?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes

Terri?


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2015)

Tae said:


> Yes
> 
> Terri?



Nope.

Christine?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Maybe...

Todd?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep.

Daisy?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

"hi I'm Daisy!"

Jerry


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Sure.

How about the name Dennis?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes.

Daniel?


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

My ex lol

Donna?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

???

The name George.


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes

Nathan


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes.

Cassie?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes

Jessie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope.

Anna


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 19, 2015)

Yep

Callum?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Jethro?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 19, 2015)

nope,
Douglas?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Henry?


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes

Olivia


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Tom?


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes

Monet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Jenny?


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah and hated her lol

Chris


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 19, 2015)

Yep.

Violet?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Of COURSE!


How about the name Jaleel?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 19, 2015)

No.

Carl?


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

nah

quinn?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes.

Steve?


----------



## Ami (Jan 19, 2015)

No
Bonini


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

That's rather unique. Nope.

Ryoko?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

Nope

Ethan?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 19, 2015)

No.

George.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Helen?


----------



## penguins (Jan 19, 2015)

nope
kieran?


----------



## Sumia (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't.

Lotte ?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope

Carl


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

Noo

Richard?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

No

Kate?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep

Oliver?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes.

Megan?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 20, 2015)

nope

Mackenzie


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 20, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> nope
> 
> Mackenzie



*nods head*

Lennon?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 20, 2015)

No

Erick?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

No

Lance


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

No

Samantha?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup

Kim?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes

Robert?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope

Mercedes


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

No

Kaitlyn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes but not spelt like that.

Madeline ?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes.

Kerry?


----------



## Ami (Jan 20, 2015)

No

Antoine


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

No. I have better things to do than keep track of other peoples' dumb names.

Kim(chi)?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes @ Kim

Millie?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

No

Angel?


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 21, 2015)

No

Jeff?


----------



## Ami (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes
paul


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Ugh yes.

Martin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

nope
 christian?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 21, 2015)

No

James?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes omg and he's amazing ;o <3 shhh

Evan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeps.

Norman?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 21, 2015)

No

Paul?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

yes

Frank?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. Frank.



How about the name Vanessa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope

Zac?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

No. 
Sophia?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

No.

Zngelz?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

no

Angie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes

Kelly?


----------



## Emzy (Jan 22, 2015)

nup 

Emilie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes.

Michelle?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, at least two.

Joey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 22, 2015)

Nope.

Ricky?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nope

Julia?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

Nopes.

Melanie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep

Tito?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

nope,
Brenton?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope.
Fawn?


----------



## Prabha (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes! 
Felipe xD


----------



## unravel (Jan 23, 2015)

No
Aubrey?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

no, 
Douglas?


----------



## Ami (Jan 23, 2015)

No

Pedro


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 23, 2015)

No

Nathan


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 23, 2015)

A couple of em

Rowan?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2015)

No.

Mariah?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 23, 2015)

No.

Barry?


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 23, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> No.
> 
> Barry?



does barry scott count

dierdre


----------



## oreo (Jan 23, 2015)

No but lovely name.
Brielle?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

Nopes.

Helena?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

No

Steve


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 23, 2015)

Not unless you count nicknames :x

I know I Guy named Quest, you know him?


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

Nah

Morgan?


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes!

Timsy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

nope

Adrian?


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes!

Shanell.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 24, 2015)

No.

Josie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

yes

illa


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 24, 2015)

No. I know an Ella, though, if that's what you meant.
Ben? (Benjamin)?


----------



## Duck Sorceress (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes
LeAnne?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nope

Maxine?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 24, 2015)

No.

Brandon?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 24, 2015)

No.
Michael?


----------



## Ami (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes

Eliot


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 24, 2015)

No
Isaac/ isacc


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 24, 2015)

no, Debra


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

no

jessie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, meee!

Derek?


----------



## Hayze (Jan 25, 2015)

No, Cassandra?


----------



## Isabella (Jan 25, 2015)

Hazel_Nut said:


> No, Cassandra?



nah
gertrude?


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

No
Martha


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

nopey, Douglas?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

No

Linda?


----------



## Emzy (Jan 25, 2015)

YUP ONE OF MY BFFLS!!

Erin?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

yes! Matthew?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup

Jasmine?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

yes, morgan?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah

Paul?


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes

Tristan


----------



## Duck Sorceress (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes
Ari (Short for Arianna or Ariana)


----------



## P.K. (Jan 25, 2015)

nope
patrick?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

nooo

Kristopher ?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 25, 2015)

Not that spelling but yes.

Todd


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

No.
Nathan?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 25, 2015)

No. 

Shane?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope

Carly?


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 25, 2015)

Yep.

Ren?e?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

No.
Mason?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes

Josh?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

yeah

ryan?


----------



## Celestic (Jan 25, 2015)

yep

billy?


----------



## wassop (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope. Eileen?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

no

kyle?


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

no

miranda


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

No

George


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah

Grace


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

yes

ashley


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

no

tom?


----------



## brickwall81 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes

Suzy?


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

No

Farah?


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

no

hailey


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes.

Oliver?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

No.

ニコール？


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

lmao no

adriana


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 26, 2015)

No

Ben?


----------



## Ami (Jan 26, 2015)

No

Dik**** (I swear it's a name)


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 26, 2015)

No

Regina?


----------



## kassie (Jan 26, 2015)

Nope.

Riley?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jan 26, 2015)

No

Alyssa?


----------



## Ami (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes

Jennifer


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

ya

kenny


----------



## Meadows (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> ya
> 
> kenny


I have a friend named Kenny, how about Takashi?


----------



## loreiid (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes but no (I know of a takashi but ive never met a takashi)

Lauren?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes

Oliver


----------



## Meadows (Jan 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Yes
> 
> Oliver



No, Jessie.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes

Kate?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

No

Bob


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

No

Sakura


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

no

boobala


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 26, 2015)

Um...no. 

Ben?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes

Peter?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes.

Zach?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes.

Joanna?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

No. 

Rachel


----------



## oreo (Jan 26, 2015)

yes, i know at least 4 Rachels
Nathan?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a friend named Nathan

Sailor


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

No.

Abigail


----------



## Ami (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes

Dale


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Ami said:


> Yes
> 
> Dale



As a last name

Alaska


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

A fictional character named Alaska, sure.

Will


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yea

Lachlan?


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

No! But I like that name.

Samuel?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

No.

Chris


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yea

Oscar?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

No.

Alicia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes

Hilary?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

no.

Jackson?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

I use to

Georgia?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 27, 2015)

No

Katie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep

Simon?


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

No

Berenice


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

No.

Jenny?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeps.

Martha?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

No.

Kassidy?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

Nope.

Roshan?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

No. Morgan


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 27, 2015)

No.

Leah?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

No. 

Zachariah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nope

George?


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Nope
Ryan


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup.

Stephen?


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup 
Rianna


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

No.

Victor?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

nope

amy?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

SONIC HEROES!! ((No))

Uhhh Yuna?


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, my cousin xD

James


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep.

Arnold?


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Nope
Brianna?


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

No

Ben


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

No
Shane


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

Nope

Gail?


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes! (Kinda her name is Gayle)
Stacey


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes

Amelia?


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes
Paula


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

No

Jenna


----------



## Karminny (Jan 28, 2015)

No.

Justin?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 28, 2015)

No.

Marie?


----------



## Celestic (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah

Ella?


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 28, 2015)

No
Marge


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nope

Lisa?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes

Damien?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

Nope.

Jamie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nope

Mia?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, too bad I don't like her 

Georgia?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah but not irl

Alexis?


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

I think I do o-o

Goldie


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 29, 2015)

Nope.

Jasper?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes

Dominick?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, but not spelt like that.

Damien?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 29, 2015)

No.

Andrew?


----------



## yogcave (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup!

Anna?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 29, 2015)

Ugh, I don't like her...

Victoria?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, but she goes by Tori

Sailor?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 29, 2015)

No.  He sounds chill though...

Megan?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

Karminny said:


> No.  He sounds chill though...
> 
> Megan?



Yeah, it's actually a girls name in this case, though I guess it could go as both.

No
Liza/Eliza?


----------



## oreo (Jan 30, 2015)

Nope. 
Aiden?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

No

Matthew?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, several.

Amelia?


----------



## Winkyccat (Jan 30, 2015)

nope

Rosemary?


----------



## Ami (Jan 30, 2015)

No

Celine


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

I think she spells it 'Seline' ... but same difference, right?

Melissa?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

no

robert


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

Omg yess...

Corrine?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

no

scott


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

No. 

Vincent?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

no

emily


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah :/

Francesca?


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 30, 2015)

No.

Maria


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes

Sue


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep.

Dawn?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 31, 2015)

No. 

Chris?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Unfortunately, yes.

Nate?


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

No.
Sarah?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yup.

Michael?


----------



## P.K. (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes.
Chiara?


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 31, 2015)

No.

Carmen?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Im Karmen!! and if that doesn't count, I know a Carmen... I don't like her though...

Juseth?


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope!

Clair?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Yus...

Sophia?


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes.

Cordelia?​


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

No...

Amelia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes!

Mandy


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

No.

Ciara?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, though not sure if her name was spelled precisely that way or not.

Marilyn?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Not personally...

Laura?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

yes

Wendy?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope.

Cindy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

nope

claudia?


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

SHES MY MOM (not really but--)

Will? (That's her bf's name)


----------



## hiyenas (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep

April?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope

Leon?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jan 31, 2015)

No.

Heather?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope

Chrissy


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 1, 2015)

nah

dayna!


----------



## Ami (Feb 1, 2015)

I think so..

Charles


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope.

Bonnie?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2015)

yes.
Dante


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 1, 2015)

No.

Frank?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope.

Jack?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yep

Will?


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope

Key?


----------



## nintendofan03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope. 

Christina?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 1, 2015)

Yup.

Neil?


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope, 
Bayzambo


----------



## Ami (Feb 1, 2015)

No

Flore


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 2, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

No
Bernardo


----------



## pocky (Feb 2, 2015)

No

Ramon


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

No.

Lizzy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep

Miranda?


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

No

Bartholome


----------



## Keitara (Feb 2, 2015)

Ami said:


> No
> 
> Bartholome



If fictional people are allowed: Crest Head Bartholomeo ~ So, yes.
If not, nope.

Chelsea?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 2, 2015)

Nopes.

Marcus?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes 

Tori?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

no

Daquan?


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 2, 2015)

Nope.
Rita?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

no

La'Toya?


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

Nope.
Charles?


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 2, 2015)

Nooo nonononono
Johnny?


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

No
Taylor


----------



## evies (Feb 2, 2015)

yes
Jemima


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 2, 2015)

Nope.
Nicholas?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Yep.

Macey?


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

Nah.

Mya?


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

No

Maricar


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

yes.

Waldo?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, when I can find him.

Vera?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

no

Landon?


----------



## Coach (Feb 3, 2015)

Nope

Jenny?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

yes

Roland?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nope

Rodger


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

no

Larry?


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

No

Amanda


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes.

Amber?


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

No

Emily


----------



## Goop (Feb 3, 2015)

Four, actually!

Alice?​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

yes
Charles?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes.

Clint?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 4, 2015)

No

Andrew?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeps.

Rachel?


----------



## Ami (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes

Celine


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope

Minni?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 4, 2015)

Nopes.

Will?


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 4, 2015)

Ugh yes
Kapri?


----------



## Ami (Feb 4, 2015)

No
Bella


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

Yup.
Felicia


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope

Lola


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 5, 2015)

no, 
Tarik


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Caroline?


----------



## Locket (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Amber?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Joey


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yep

Dan?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes.

Carl?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Ben?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes.

Hans?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Frank?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Lily?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Jack?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

Yep.

Dolly?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Mac


----------



## doveling (Feb 5, 2015)

nope~~

logan?
.. ... : >


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Ruby


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes!
Sheila?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes.

April?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

No-one in real life.

Holly?


----------



## Pearls (Feb 5, 2015)

No
Mabel?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Paula?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

no

thomas?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes

Jade


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Kerry?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope

Amethyst


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No. 

Paul?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Kyle


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea.

Madeline?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

I think so?
There's a girl who goes by Maddie, but I don't know her full name

Sasha


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea.

Dominique?


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah,

Jasmine?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Jordan?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah

Danny


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Ruth?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes (Sadly)

Whisper?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

What? No?

Dasaan?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

lol no

A'mya


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Debbie?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Haha, I know a song, but not a person

Brandy/Brandie?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope.

Joe?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah

Michelle?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea... SHE LAID ME OFF MY JOB FOR A WHILE THOUGH!! *Cries for 1000 years*

Kevin?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Aww

Yes

Indigo?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Melissa?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

YES

Brock?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

POKEMON!!!!

May?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

No

BUT POKEMON

Dawn?


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Ben


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Lyra? (I actually do!!)


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Ivory?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Peter?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah

He's a douche

Lola


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

OMG SAME LEGIT!!!

No...

Henry?


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Patrick


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Yupp

Zachariah? ((That's not his real name but--)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Zachery?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

YES! THATS HIS ((real)) NAME!! he spells it Zachary though....

Rachel?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah!

I call her Rache though (Ra-shay)

Alex?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes

Avery?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea

Tiba?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Pearl?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Nah

Arressi? (Idk spelling but)


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Julie


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

No, 

Charlotte?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

No

It's such a pretty name!

Charlie?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No

Emily?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah

Caroline?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes

Stephen?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah!

Stepheny/Stefani/Stephanie?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

I might... Stephanie rings a bell...

Aaron?


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

Idk

Austin


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes

Shawn?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Robert?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah

Jessie


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope

Rosenya


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Nah

Lauren?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 5, 2015)

Yup

Sonny


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes

Ava?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

No.

Jude?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 6, 2015)

No.

Eve?


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Christa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Jake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 6, 2015)

Yep

Ralph?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Johnathan?


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Nicola


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes!

Mila


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Mary


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

No~

destiny?​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nope

Hope?


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

noo


Caitlyn/Caitlin/Kaitlyn​


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Adam?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 6, 2015)

Yupp

Ernesto?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Tommy?


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

noo



catharine


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Emily?


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes

Portia?


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

No

Denz


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 6, 2015)

no.

Jacob?


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah.

John?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes

Erin


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Yess

Dave?


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

No
Paul


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

No

Kelly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope

Michael


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

No

Amanda?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope

Tani


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

No

Teresa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope

Mary?


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 7, 2015)

No. 

Michelle?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep.

Danny?


----------



## sleepel (Feb 7, 2015)

yes

Jesse?


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 7, 2015)

No.

Philippa?


----------



## cIementine (Feb 7, 2015)

yes

Crystal?


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes

Julie


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yep! 

robin?


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

No... D:

Bethany? Anyone?


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

No

Liss


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

no

mackenzie


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 7, 2015)

No.

Amelia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes (2)

anna?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yep! (me lol  other spelling though ) 

ryan?


----------



## rubyy (Feb 7, 2015)

yes

cameron


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes

george?


----------



## a potato (Feb 7, 2015)

Ye

Bill


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

No
Melanie?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yeppp 

cole?


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

No
Steven


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes

Erika?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

yepp

Frederick?


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

nope 

grant?


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

No

Ronald


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

yesss

Henry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

nope

Alexander


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes.

Xander?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Nope

Melinda?


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

No

Jamie


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

yep! 

Maribelle?


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 8, 2015)

No.

Simone?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

No.

Josephine?


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

No

Doughlas


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

no

graci/gracie


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

just the acnl character haha so no

Sabrina


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes.

Keegan?


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

No

Chelsea


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

Nope

Shirley?


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes

Riley?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 8, 2015)

Yup.

Naomi


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes

Jessica


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 8, 2015)

Yus

Tess/Tessa


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

no


marco


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, 3 of them DX

Rebecca?


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

ye, wow first name that ive known

noah


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes

Paul?


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

no


gavyn/gavin ( i know 3 u v u )


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

No

Rowena


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes

Grace?


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes

Gabriel


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

yes

Marth


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

no

James


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep

Fiona?


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes
Marie?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think so

Edward?


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

No

Kara


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

Nope!

Tatiana?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2015)

no.

Naomi?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes

Bianca


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

No

Diane


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 10, 2015)

No

Kim?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nope

Ashley


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes

Luke


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

yes ;-;

Jackson


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 10, 2015)

Nope

Olivia?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 10, 2015)

yep!

sarah?


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, lots

Gerald


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

Nope.

Janey?


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

no

Faye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

no

max?


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 12, 2015)

No

Andrew?


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

No
May


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

No

Alice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

Yep.

Louisa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nope

Laura?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 12, 2015)

Yep

James?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 12, 2015)

Yep

Karen?


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes

Gregory


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 12, 2015)

No.

Ulysses?


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

No.

Mallory?


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

No. 

Clarice?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 12, 2015)

Nope

Zoey?


----------



## deerui (Feb 12, 2015)

no 


elizabeth/ beth?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes

Penny?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope

Jess?


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

Yea, but it's her nickname

Benjamin


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes ><

Caleb?


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah.

Steven?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes.

Erica?


----------



## Taka (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope

Amanda?


----------



## Shax (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes! My sister's name is Amanda.

Sam?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

No

Valarie?


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

Shax said:


> Yes! My sister's name is Amanda.
> 
> Sam?



Amanda, That's my sister's name too CX

- - - Post Merge - - -

no'


crista (my other sister ff )


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes

Judy


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 13, 2015)

No
Bob?


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes

Qila


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope

Sam


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes.

Annie?


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

no
faith


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 13, 2015)

No

Laura?


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

no


penny


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

No
Adam


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah

Eve?


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

No
Charmaine


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

No

Emily


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

yes

olivia


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope

Kara


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nope

Claudia?


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

No

Blandine


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nope

Jacinta?


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

No

Vicky


----------



## Beardo (Feb 14, 2015)

No

Aquaria?


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

No
Sandra


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes

Skylar


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

Nope

Amelia?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 14, 2015)

No

Iris?


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

Yup

Faye?


----------



## azukitan (Feb 14, 2015)

Not IRL but I like that name :3

Zola?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 14, 2015)

No.

Jamie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nope

Tom?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, my late grandfather's name. 

Phil?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Nope
George? 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes

Jamie


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes
Erica?


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

No 

Guia


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

No

Matthew


----------



## Yastech (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes

Jason?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

No 

Marzia


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

No
Keira?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

no

Antonio


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

No

Julie


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes

Vanessa?


----------



## friedegg (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes~
Eliza?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 15, 2015)

No.

Chuck?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nope

Megan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 15, 2015)

Nope

Jonah?


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

No

Chriselle


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 16, 2015)

Nope.

Claudia?


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

no
Ben


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 16, 2015)

No.

Chelsea?


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes

Cali


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

nope

Josh?


----------



## Libra (Feb 16, 2015)

Nope.

Sylvia?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

yes

Auriyana?


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

No

Paula


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

No

Malissa


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Me 
Lina


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

no

Kate


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

I think so

Beatrice


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

no

Naomi


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, I *did*.

Prabha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you do I'll seriously give you a cookie


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

no

Karen


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes

Azat


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 17, 2015)

no

Jean?


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 17, 2015)

No

Arryn?


----------



## Manazran (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope.

Sarah?


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, lots

Marice


----------



## Manazran (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope.

Mitch?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope.

Felicity?


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

No

Julie


----------



## Joy (Feb 17, 2015)

Ami said:


> No
> 
> Julie



Yup my aunt 

Helen?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

nope

Josie?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope

Judy


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes

Emily


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes

Crystal


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes

Portia


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2015)

No.

Cindy?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Yuss

Beebe?


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope
Samuel


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep

Leah?


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

yes but it's Lea xD does that count?

GERTHRUDE


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 18, 2015)

No
Kyle


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

yes

Borhja


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

No there's only one Borhja and you know them.

Blane


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

n64king said:


> No there's only one Borhja and you know them.
> 
> Blane



I know who??

and no

David


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope

Shaun?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope.

Judith


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

yes.

Ariel


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope

Ian?


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes
Iris


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes!
Elizabeth


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes
Andy


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

I know an Andrew.
Luigi


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 18, 2015)

No.

Karen?


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

Nah.
Phillip, spelt any way.


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes

Lissa


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope.
Jerry


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

No
Tomas


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 18, 2015)

No.

Linda?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope

Jennifer?


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes

Avery?


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

No
Poly


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 19, 2015)

No.

Bridget?


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

yes but i dont think spelling matters...? its spelled bridgette for my friend lol

helen? huehue


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

No

Patrishcia


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

No

Piper?


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

No

Kate


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

yep

Jasmine?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 19, 2015)

No.

Lauren?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes! It was her birthday yesterday <3

Amy?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope

Ben?


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes.

Charlotte?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

yep

alice?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes.

Rosie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope

Rosa?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

No.

Lisa?


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes

Lucy?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Willow?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

yes
Abadie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

nope

Xavier?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes.

Archie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Laura


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Vesper?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Banjo?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope 

Adam?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope.

Emmy?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope.

Vicky?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Vicky?



Uhm. r00d.






No.

Carly?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Nicole?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Uhm. r00d.



Lulzies, sorry XD 

And nope to the above poster

Zach?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes.

Perry?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeppers!

Estelle?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2015)

No

Jane?


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope.
Omar


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

no

Rico


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 20, 2015)

No.

Wally?


----------



## kremesicle (Feb 20, 2015)

no

danielle?


----------



## Leela (Feb 20, 2015)

No.

Danny?


----------



## kremesicle (Feb 20, 2015)

yes

eric?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

kremesicle said:


> yes
> 
> eric?



Yus, he be my stepdad!

Hunter?


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes

Josh?


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

No

Dale


----------



## Pearls (Feb 20, 2015)

No
Molly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yes

gabby?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 20, 2015)

no

Harvey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nope

Izzy?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 20, 2015)

No.

Claire?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nopers

Lord Tourettes?


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes  No.

Mia?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

no.

emmy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope

Emily?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Not anymore

Merideth


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope

mary?


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes
Maria


----------



## Heyden (Feb 21, 2015)

yes, my least favourite teacher in primary :c

Maho?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Nopes.

Gary?


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 21, 2015)

nope

Miles?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 21, 2015)

No.

James?


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 21, 2015)

No
Greta


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 21, 2015)

No. 

Richard?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Yep, a couple.

Janine?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

nope

Sylvia?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Feb 21, 2015)

No.
Mitch?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope

Alix?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 21, 2015)

Not spelled exactly like that, but yes.

Sherry?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nerp

Colton?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope

Sandra?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Nah.

Melody?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope


Sam?


----------



## PKitten (Feb 21, 2015)

*Yes!

Ruby?*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yerp

Estella?


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 21, 2015)

No

Steve


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope

Claire


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yush

Bob?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

No

Danielle


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yass

Kira?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

nope

Rick?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope.

Marvin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

nope

Marty?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nope 

Zachary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes

Josh?


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

yes

Paul


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

no

Sam


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 22, 2015)

yes (like 5 lol) hanna


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

no

Kepwengh


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope, never heard that name before. It sounds cool though

Natasha


----------



## Meadows (Feb 22, 2015)

I used to
Cassandra


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope

Josh?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes

Justin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

nope

justine?


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes
Charles


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes.

Sharon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope.

Carol?


----------



## Libra (Feb 22, 2015)

No.

Emma?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes

Arika?


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

No

Max


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope!

Dave


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nerp.

Devin?


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 22, 2015)

No.

Angelina?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Used to.

Luna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes

Manda


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kinda but her name is Amanda.

Mira?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope.

Betty?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, she's my aunt that died </3

Joe?


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

No

Kyle


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

No.

Julie?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes.

Beau?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes

Monica


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Kelly?


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 23, 2015)

No
Fumiko


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Zach?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep.

Martin?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes.

Homer?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Tyler?


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

no
Emmeryn


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

No.

Lou?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

heck no

any variant of cassandra


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes!

Christie?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 23, 2015)

No.

George?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes.
Fred?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

No.

Kevin?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Alice?


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Payne


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Cora


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Brandon?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

uhh no not anymore

domingo


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope

Schmidt?


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Ryan


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes.

Joel?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope 

Joey?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes

May?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope

Alex?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes
Piper?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 23, 2015)

No.

Debbie?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

No

Jacob?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Frederico


----------



## Ami (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Mark


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes.

Calvin?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 24, 2015)

no

Lillian?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope

Robert?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Tami?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Lydia


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Zach


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Phil


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Noah


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

No... I think

Daisy


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Harmony?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

My nieces Middle name is Harmony! Does that count?

Jeff?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes and yes c: 

Nancy?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Nada

Olivia?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yerp

Perry?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Matthew Perry from friends!  So no. 

Matthew?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup!

Caleb?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

My cousin! Yes.

Alison?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, I miss her 

Savannah?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, she's very nice.

Vanesa?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup!

Sylvester?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope

Lexie?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope

Fernanda?


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 24, 2015)

No.

Audrey?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Luke?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Used to

Ella?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Amelia?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope

Grace?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Tina?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope (only the mod)

Alex?


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, 
Ariana?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep!

Michaela


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Maurice?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Virginia?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't think so 

Evelyn?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Raivis (im going to guess a no ;n ; )


----------



## Holla (Feb 24, 2015)

Definitely no.

How about Amelia?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes

Adrianna?


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah back in Christian School in the 1st grade xD
Dave?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

i think so back in 2nd grade o.o

Naomi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope.

Zabrina?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope, closest person I know to that is Sabrina~

Hope?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, she was the only Zabrina, I ever met...

I don't recall a Hope...but it's possible.

Maritssa?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 24, 2015)

No

Leonard?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

No.

Penelope?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Rachael


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep

Lauren?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes!

Alfred


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

nope

xavier?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes

Mari


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope

Sean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yup.

Conroy?


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

No
Anna


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

No. 

Cletus?


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

No

James


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes...unfortunately...

Yancy?


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

Uh.... no(?) Catherine


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yus.

Spencer


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

No
Paula


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

nope

scott


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

No.

Larry


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Emma


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes

Chloe?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 25, 2015)

yes a few,
aaron?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Terri


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Sally?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Jasmine?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes.

Yazmin?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope

Sabrina?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes.

Caucious? (I met a cashier with this name o_o)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

No XD

Anthony?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope

Jaqueline?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes.

Mary?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 25, 2015)

Nop.

Simon?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 25, 2015)

No.

Jerry?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes.

Sawyer?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

No

John?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes

Tom?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope

Piper?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope


Ava?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope

Leonie?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Nuh.

Genevieve?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes

Madeliene? (think i spelled it wrong oh well ._.)


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Sandra


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes. 

Eileen?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

no

Allen


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Joyce


----------



## n64king (Feb 25, 2015)

YES! My aunt/god mother

Maribelle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

No.

Maricella?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

No 

Judy


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes

Laura


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, I do. 

Frank?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes.

Gerard?


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

No

Jasmin?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes.

Francine?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

no 

Klarissa


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yes

Irene?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

No.

Keila?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope

Izzy?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes!

Mariah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope

Mary?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes

Wilma?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

No.

Mason?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

yep

Eddy?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes

Brad?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope

Kyle?


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes

Cordelia


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

No

Joan?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope

Grace?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes

Ryan?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes. 

Felix?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope

Jeanne?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope!

Faith?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 26, 2015)

My friend has that middle name so i guess so o3o

Francis?


----------



## inkling (Feb 26, 2015)

No, Sophie


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes!

George?


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think so back in 3rd grade 

Layla


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

It's not spelled that way, but pronounced that way. So yeah. 

Gwyneth


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

No

Kyle?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes. 

Kenzie?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 26, 2015)

I know a Makenzie but not a Kenzie per se.

Marissa?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes. 

Asia?


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 26, 2015)

No.

Summer?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, 

Rakeidra?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope

Hunter?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes.

Tyler?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes

William?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

No.

McKenna?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

No. 

Jeneisha?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Jenn?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope.

Katie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep

Kate?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope. 

Lilly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Gail?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes.

Virginia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

nope

Nancy?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes.

Heather?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Isabella?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope.

Lilah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Tess?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope....

Ursula?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Paola


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

No

Nicola


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yep

Mila?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes

Jake?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes...lots.

Robert?


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes
Keneth


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes.

Kevin?


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes
Eddie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

No.

Jose?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes

Mitchell?


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

No

Rowena


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

nope

Remi?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Austin?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Zack?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

YES! But it's spelled Zach, he's my biscuit bear <333

Hunter?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes

John Smith?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope.

Verity?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Vanessa?


----------



## inkling (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes.

Rose?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Sam?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes.

Phillip?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep

Mason?


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 27, 2015)

NOPE 
Hailey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Kayley?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

Yea

Brian?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Bryn?


----------



## zelorm (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope

Jebidiah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

nope

Jeremy?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope.

Emmy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

nope

Courtney?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep!

Alyssa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Akessa?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Kaitlyn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope.

Darren?


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope.
Bethany?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Sydney?


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, Luke.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, Jordan?


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

No, Seth


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

No, Yuki


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

No, Alan?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

no,Skylar?


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

No, Ana?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah

Isaebella?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Rachel?


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

No, Isaac?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Lauren?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Kat?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeps

Shaun?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Andrew?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Amanda?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Ashley?


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

No.
Haley?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Leroy?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Desiree?


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope.
Zoe?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes!

Laura?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep

Donna (shivers)


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Rose?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Gabriella?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Carey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Corey?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope 

Sterling?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No.

Ciera?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Richard?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes!

Layla?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Josh?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Grace?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Tanika


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

No, Brandon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

My brother c:

Nathan?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

some dude from elementary school.

Vincent?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope.

Valerie?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah, she goes by Val.

Tori?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No.

Barbara?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

A few, but they're all adults that my parents know.

Leah?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope..

Joshua


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

I know a Josh in my acting group.

Sean?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes.

Madelynn?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

I know a few Maddy's.

Elizabeth?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

....my ex.

Ryan


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah, quite a bit. My sister's ex, and a few other peers that I don't talk to.

Luke?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes.

Julia?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

my brother's godmother.

Carrie?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep! A friend of mine.

Danielle?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

my cousin.

Anthony


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes.

Ben?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

I know several.

Roxanne?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Alexandra?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

no..

Salvador?


----------



## zelorm (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Igor


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 28, 2015)

What name origin would Igor be? Either way, no.

Marlene.


----------



## zelorm (Feb 28, 2015)

Russian. My uncle, who used to live there, was originally named Igor.

And no

Bruce


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 28, 2015)

Only Mr. Wayne, although not personally. 

Francis.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Audrey


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Olliver?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep

Jacob


----------



## Espurr96 (Feb 28, 2015)

I knew a couple. 

Here's a good one: Korynne (pronounced Core-Rin)


----------



## zelorm (Feb 28, 2015)

Only on TV

Robert


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

my dad lmao

agnes


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Sherrie?


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope!
Jayden?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope.

Roger?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Holly


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No.

Haley?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Cecilia?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, but none with that specific spelling.

Sabrina


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope!

Ian?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I know of an Ian.

Cher?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Thalia?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Penny


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Matt?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Ryan


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep

Jayana?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

No

Adam


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Nope

Paulina?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes

Camilla


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Terry?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

George?


----------



## Ami (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes

Patrick

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes

Patrick


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 1, 2015)

nope

Janice


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 1, 2015)

No.
Georgia?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes



Skylar


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

No.

Billy?


----------



## Sugarbay (Mar 1, 2015)

No

Tamara?


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2015)

No.

Brissa?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 1, 2015)

No. 
Bailey?


----------



## Hayze (Mar 1, 2015)

No.

Miranda?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 1, 2015)

No.
Chloe?


----------



## Hayze (Mar 1, 2015)

No.

Phil?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Louis?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope!

Olly?


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes

Aaliyah


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope!

Kevin?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 1, 2015)

My cousin.

Karley?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, but spelled Carlee.

Danielle?


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes!

Ernesto?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Josh?


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, and he's an idiot...

Erm... Kyle?


----------



## skittlebee (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes!

Michelle?


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Nicholas (my name but I don't count )


----------



## skittlebee (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes 

Brandi?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Charles?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Sally


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Thomas?


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Nathan?


----------



## Yuni (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes. 

Freya?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

No >w>, Seth?


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope

Blair?


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 1, 2015)

nope.

kaylee?


----------



## Ami (Mar 1, 2015)

No

Emma


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope!

Daniel?


----------



## Ami (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes

David


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep

Xavier?


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes.

Jason?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope

Austin?


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

No

Jonathan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 2, 2015)

Yep, several.

Monica?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes!

Chloe?


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 2, 2015)

No. Beth?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope.

Heather?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope

Gina?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 2, 2015)

No

Emily?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes.
Poppy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes

Luna?


----------



## Invi (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope. :c
Ariel?


----------



## zelorm (Mar 2, 2015)

Nein

Jan (pronounced yawn)


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope.

Celia?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope

Hunter?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah I know three actually.

Jackson?


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

yess

amanda?
I know four amanda's!!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, I know 3! 

Paisley?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 3, 2015)

No. 
Jeremy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

James?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep.

Faye?


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

I know someone with that middle name.
Sharkeisha?


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Ofc 

Peaches Monroe


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope. :c
Sammie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope


Nathan?


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

nono april?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

May?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

Hunter?


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope. 
Timmy?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope.

Zach?


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope...
Sophia?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes!

Leo?


----------



## Elisa (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes

Anna?


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 3, 2015)

No.

Jerry?


----------



## Ami (Mar 3, 2015)

No

Pail


----------



## Natsume (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

Nathan?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope.
Kyle?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha, Kyle
I do know a Kyle

Jenny?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep!

Talia?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

Penny?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

yep

Nasim?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

Elliot?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope

Ellie?


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope.

Victor?


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

nah

noah


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes!

Phoebe?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope

Ashley?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep.

Rosa?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope!

Estella?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope.
Claudia?


----------



## Invi (Mar 4, 2015)

Nup. 
Darryl?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope

Oscar


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope

Penelope?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

nope


Susanne


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope

Kendra


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep

Humberto?


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 4, 2015)

Heck no. 

Patricia?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope!

Lucy?


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yup! A couple.

Claire?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2015)

Nope.

Marie?


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes!
Jonathan?


----------



## Invi (Mar 5, 2015)

Yus. ^^
Patrick?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

Yep

Frederick?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nope

George?


----------



## Invi (Mar 5, 2015)

Yess.
Logan?


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 5, 2015)

No
Bryan?


----------



## tassberri (Mar 5, 2015)

No...

Tina?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 5, 2015)

Nope.

Billy?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope

Alice?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope

Brandon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep! My brother <3

Sue?


----------



## Invi (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope.
Bella?


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

No.

Mel?


----------



## Joy (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope
Rachel?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep

Mark?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep

Monica?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope.

Jed?


----------



## Invi (Mar 7, 2015)

Yup.

Charlotte?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep.

Cameron?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes
John?


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep!
Julie?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

No. 

Constantine?


----------



## MayorDelilahOfUnova (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha- no.

Dana?


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

No

Alex


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep, several.

Felicity?


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

No lol.
Bella?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nope

Corey?


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

two, diffeerent spelling tho



noah


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Used to

Victor?


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

Nope.

Josh?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep

Fred?


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't think so.

Francis?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 10, 2015)

Nopes.

Bernard?


----------



## Shika (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope. Gary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope

Josh?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

I do! Andrew?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup!

Pippa?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope!

Julius?


----------



## Timegear (Mar 10, 2015)

Nah.

Lily?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

Yep.

Charlotte?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope.
Mark?


----------



## Timegear (Mar 10, 2015)

Mhm!

Stephanie?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

No.
Pearl?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## oreo (Mar 10, 2015)

nope. sylvia?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

No.

Susie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes

Sue?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes.

Sissy?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

No.
Christopher?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes! Lots of Christophers...

Francis?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea

Lauren?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes. 
Mia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope

Claudia?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

No
Athena?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nooo

Luna?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope
Melanie?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah.
Brain?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

No.
James?


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes.

Diego?


----------



## GoldWatson (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes
Max?


----------



## sheepie (Mar 10, 2015)

nah

Jade?


----------



## kimicakewalk (Mar 10, 2015)

yes! abbie!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 11, 2015)

Nopes.

Rosemary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

nope

Luke?


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes

Bambi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope

Ceilia ?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope
Amanda?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

My name was Amanda until I was 3 months old.

Julio?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope
Larry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope

Peter?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope
Jordan?


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 11, 2015)

Yup. ^^

Aileen?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope.
Jackson?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 11, 2015)

No.

Alexis?


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 11, 2015)

My name is Alexis! c:

Gilbert?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 12, 2015)

Nopes.

Margaret?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nope

Josie?


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

No
Jodie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nope


Amanda?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes

Jessica?


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 12, 2015)

yes , Calvin?


----------



## sheepie (Mar 12, 2015)

yes!

cieren?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes but different spelling.
Lola?


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a dog named Lola. But other than that, nope.

Layla?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nope~

Balon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

No

Blake?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes

Luca?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes

Hannah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes

Hilary?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope.

Susie?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

No.

James?


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 13, 2015)

It's my middle name.

Silas


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

No

Amy?


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, quite a few!

Joshua?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes

Thomas?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes.

Flagel Bagel


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nah

Tom


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 14, 2015)

Nope

Rose?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes

Mana


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 14, 2015)

Nopes.

Cassie?


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

No

Steve


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes!

Zander?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nope

Tom?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 16, 2015)

Yep

Ethan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes


Tom?


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

nah



lily


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes!

Blue?


----------



## Kishti (Mar 16, 2015)

no

Kaylee?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, spelled like that too 

Christian?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes! 

Autumn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 16, 2015)

Nopes.

Max?


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nope, alex?


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 16, 2015)

Yep!

Krista


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

yes but with a C not a K

Amanda


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes

Jonathan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

nope

Tom?


----------



## Nimega (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah (he's called Thomas, but I guess it's the same ) 

Johnny


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

nope

Amanda?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, Bella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

nope


Marie?


----------



## Doki Doki (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope,
Joe


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep.

Annika?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope

Tanika?


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 17, 2015)

Nah.

Stephen?


----------



## froast (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes. 

Paris?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 17, 2015)

No

Leanne?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 17, 2015)

No.
Kylie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope

Susan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope.

Wendy?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 18, 2015)

nope

Mike


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep. Elizabeth?


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope

Ruth?


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope. 
Charlotte?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes!

Mandy?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes!

Shellie?


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

no
imogen?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep

Cody?


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

No

Evan?


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 19, 2015)

No

Hannah?


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah 


Jean


----------



## matt (Mar 19, 2015)

No

Gastroenterologist


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes

Matt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

nope

Lauren?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, she's mean.
Sarah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

yea

Angie?


----------



## peppermintys (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope.

Georgia?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope.

Blaire?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope. Aurora?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope

Evi?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2015)

nope.  Snow?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nooo is there really someone who's name is Snow? omg...

Lars? (XD)


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Just you....lol.

Farrah?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Not personally lol

Scott?


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2015)

unfortunately, yes. melody?


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

yno
catherine!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nope

James?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

yes!

Alyssa


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

nope

Akessa


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

sadly no  but its a fantastic name!

Wilma?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nopeee

Tom?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes c:

Molly?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2015)

Nope.

Frederick?


----------



## sheepie (Mar 20, 2015)

No.

Noah?


----------



## Leela (Mar 20, 2015)

No.

Stella?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

No.

Eamon (Me, Say Yes)


----------



## starlite (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, lol!


Callum


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Not that I can recall...

Stacy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

I did

Olivia?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2015)

yes

jade?


----------



## sheepie (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes.

Melanie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes

Georgie?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

No!

Timo?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

No
Mason?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

nahh, Jason lol

Alex?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, kind of.
Susan?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

yeah my teacher </3

Trae?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope
Larry?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

nope, just from Gumball

Ray?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope
Maya?


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes

Gastroenterologist?


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 21, 2015)

Uh... no.

Jacob?


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, a few.

James? (if you don't know anyone with the name James there's something wrong with you b/c it's one of the most common names ever.)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope!

Alex


----------



## uriri (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah..

Jared?


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes

Colleen


----------



## tumut (Mar 21, 2015)

No
Maria?


----------



## uriri (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes

Dee


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope

Blaine?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope

Justin?


----------



## m12 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, a lot!

Marcelo?


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

No

Amy


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

No.
Sophia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

nooope

daisy?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Nope
Mia?


----------



## alesha (Mar 22, 2015)

No
Ellie, kellie, or izzy?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

No
Maya?


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

no

bobby


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, how about Tanner?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Nope
Pearl?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nope.  

Kaitlyn?


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 22, 2015)

no, Jonathan?


----------



## matt (Mar 22, 2015)

No
Gastroenterologist?


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 22, 2015)

No
Niali


----------



## sheepie (Mar 22, 2015)

No

Imani?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Nope

Clyde?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nooo

Abby?


----------



## himeki (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes,
Tyrian?


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 23, 2015)

No

America?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope

Shannon?


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Yup
Cheyenne?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

nope

Claire?


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes.
Shauna?


----------



## DaKrazyCookie (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes. Agatha?


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 23, 2015)

No,
Naruto? xD


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesus no! Laura?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes!

Randa?


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope, not if spelling counts
Jennifer?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Ned?


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

no...

Harlo


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope. Jerry?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

As common as it is, I don't believe so. 

Marcus?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

No.

Eric?


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes
Nate?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes!

Sandy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 24, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes.
Madison?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes
Becky?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Melissa?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes
Patty?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

hahaha, actually yes!

Dale... but a girl with that name


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope
James?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

all the james that come to mind are really weird, but yes! 

Girls named Jessie?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol. I don't tough
Brian?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

I knew a brYan, wait i work with a brian.... i'm dumb

Alyssa?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes (so many Brians )
Ally?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

I knew an Allie and an Aly.... lol

amanda


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

At one point I knew one
Jackie?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

oh gawdd.... the jackie i'm thinking of.... lol, but i've known a few

Kyle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea


Mitchell?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I played tennis with a mitchell...

Brandi


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope.

Charlene.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

no, actually... that was a good one

andy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope

Christine?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeps.

Marla?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

lol no

martha


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope
Shanaynay?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope
Charlotte?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope

Carol?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes.
Caterina?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope, Quinn?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Uh nope

Fidel?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

No...

Bob?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope. Brianna?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

oh yes... 

Gary


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope
Owen


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

nooo

josh?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes
Ladashia


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope
Ryan?


----------



## brickwall81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, plenty

Frank?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

no



bruno


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

No.

Sydney?


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes

Heidi?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

No
Josephine?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish!

Tangy?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol no
(Tangy invasion :3)
Apollo?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

er, no

koda


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

No,


Harry?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

no 

Jacob


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

yes, i miss him.... 

adam?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

No
Ellie?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

well you do now! lol...

do celebrity's count? ellie goulding...

Ella?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

nah

carol


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

thats my aunts name 

Micah


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

nono


evan


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep

Valerie?


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

no


stephen


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

nope

Louis?


----------



## Enui (Mar 26, 2015)

nope

Olivia


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 26, 2015)

Yup
Lillian?


----------



## Pair-of-Siblings (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope
Rosalia?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope, it's pretty though 

Marvin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope


Marwin


----------



## SirFireFox (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope

Brook


----------



## tajimiha (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope.

Amber?


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope!

Nitsuh?


----------



## m12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep, I know one!

Marcelo


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 26, 2015)

no

Maryanne?


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes
Carlos


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

No
Gina


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes
David


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes
Jim


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

yes .-.
Minda?


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

No
Sam


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes

Coco


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

No
Well...if you count non-real people then: Coco co co cococo coco! (Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends)

Barold


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

I love FHIF omg 

noooo

Angelica?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes

Travis


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nooo

Tom?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope

Sue


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes

Josh?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes

Drake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

noooo

sunny?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 27, 2015)

Yup, but he spells it Sonny

Rowena?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope


Carolina?


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

nope
Brett


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

no

hank


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

nope

Amber


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope

Charley


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

uh, no



jennifer ( i know 3 ; v ;; )


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes

Howard


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope

Cheryl?


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

i wish, love that name
mostly from adventure time

cheyenne


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

nooo

Lucinda?


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

no

Lucy


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

Kind of. I've met one but never talked to them.
Samson?


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

uh no

daniel


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep, I know plenty of Daniels.

Beatrice?


----------



## Aradai (Mar 27, 2015)

nope!
sarah?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes ^^

Kendall?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nooo

ashley ?


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 27, 2015)

As common as the name is, I don't know an Ashley personally. Woodrow?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope. 

Stanley?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 27, 2015)

No.

Dolores.


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope
Riley?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes!

Alfred?


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 28, 2015)

No.

Jacob?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

yes

Tom?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, well actually his name was Thomas, but he went by Tom.

James


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Lots of them.

Barnaby!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

10-10 ; Negative : No

Maxwell


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

no



Maxine?


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

lool no


ace


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 28, 2015)

no 

Roxanne?


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

no

megan


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 28, 2015)

no

joey?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

yes!

Amy?


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

no

marissa


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 28, 2015)

No

Juliet


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

no

romeo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes
Stefon


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

noo

Kaitlin/kaitlyn/caitlin/caitlyn


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, like 10 million
Kelly?


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

my sister in law so ye

john


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

My uncle lol
Sally?


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope
Isaiah


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

yeesss

mackenzie


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

used to yeah
Brad


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 28, 2015)

No
Mabelle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope

Gabby?


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes. She goes by Gabriella too.
Aiden?


----------



## Casster (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep

Leonardo


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope

Cindy


----------



## oreo (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes. My little sister is named Cindy. c:
Tina?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

nope

Clarence


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

I have in the past...

Icarus! (Future child's name!)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nooo D; 

Milly?


----------



## hzl (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah my cat haha

Nina?


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

No.

Lucian?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

No

April?


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

No.

Verity?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nope

Tom?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup
Camelia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nopeeee

Nina?


----------



## Enui (Mar 30, 2015)

noo

Christopher


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah

Ashley


----------



## froast (Mar 30, 2015)

yep.

Masie


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah

getrude


----------



## froast (Mar 30, 2015)

I was going to say no but then I remembered my mum has a friend called Getrude.

Sarah (or Sara)?


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2015)

yes!

kyler? ( or kylor)


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

No.

Lyle?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Nope - Well, not IRL

Gregory


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nope

Ralph?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm gonna wreck it!

Actually, I do know a RL one, and, ironically he's close to Felix's shape.

Kim


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Certainly do, too many actually x__x

Nigel


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 31, 2015)

No.

Corina?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2015)

No.
Kelly?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes
Alexander?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope

Jack


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

noono 

Jake?​​


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Used to. Penelope?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

yes

Tom?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes

Charley


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

No. Sadie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Noooo

charlie?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes
Rose?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope

Maxwell?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 2, 2015)

Nopes.

Selina?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope

Max


----------



## matt (Apr 2, 2015)

Gareth

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope, Phil


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

No.
Chartruse.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

No

Phil


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Noooo

Ben?


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

No.

Raphael?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope

Jose


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nooo


Robert?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes
Maggie?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

No
Lucy?


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

nono


Gus​


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes
No

Bart


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope.

Andre?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope

Anton?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope
Sophia?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 3, 2015)

Yup
Thomas?


----------



## Lady Black (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah.

Lucas?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope

Janet?


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Janet, yes

Adeline?


----------



## Beardo (Apr 3, 2015)

No 

Scarlette?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yea, I did.

Maddi?


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

No

Jodie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nooo

Milan?


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yup

Sarah?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 3, 2015)

Yup
Greg?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah!

Simon?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

If we're using just RL people, nope. Though, I like Mr. Blackquill.

Murray


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nooo

Blake?


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes
Anna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nope

Linda?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes.
Kimberly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

No


Kelly?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope.
Ajay?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

nope

Carol?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 6, 2015)

That's my mom. 

Sabrina?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2015)

yeah

lauren?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Used to.
Connor?


----------



## meriwether (Apr 6, 2015)

yes, but not personally

meriwether


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

Unless you count seeing an onlone account named that, no

Rupert


----------



## Montavely (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope

Tara?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Internet friend, but not IRL!
Shaqueesha?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

noooo

Kayley?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 7, 2015)

No

Juliet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yea

Cody?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope

Lenny?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

Noooo

Josh?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 8, 2015)

yessssssssssssss,

Douglas


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

NO, BUT I WANT TO

Prabha


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think thats an actual name
Fey


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I do. My boyfriend's niece
Jiska


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

I've only seen that name from your username!

Samuel?


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

nope

Katherine?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope.
Muhammed?


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

No but I do know a mohammed
Hailey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

Noo

Amelia?


----------



## soda (Apr 8, 2015)

no

April?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

My sister! One of my sisters.

Marcus?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes!

Violet?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope.

Luke?


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope

Scarlett?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Nope

Adam


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Nope.

Kaylyn?


----------



## maepay123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes! it rhymes with my name too.

Zoe?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

yes c:

cody?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Nope

Kim


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

nope


Tom?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes

Paige?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

No

Mark


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes

Monica?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

No

Lilo


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 11, 2015)

Nope

Rochelle?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

No
Nathan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

yea

Simon?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

No

Erin?


----------



## maepay123 (Apr 11, 2015)

yes

Patricia?


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 11, 2015)

Nope
Kathryn? ((or Catherine or Cathrine or however else you spell that name))


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep!

Nigel?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope!

Quinton?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope

Rhett?


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope 

Nathan?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep!! 

Franco?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 13, 2015)

No

Maxwell?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes

Sharon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep

Simon?


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

No.

Ariel?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

nope

Brooke?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

yea, douglas


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, Bronte


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

nah

molly?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

nope, felicity


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

nah. 

therese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

nope

christine?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep, several.

Janey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope

Genevieve?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep

Joshua?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

nope

Devin?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope

Peter


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think so hah wow

Mandy?


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

nope, never met someone named Mandy ;; w ;;

But, uh Marco?​


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

Who's Marco?
Emily?


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm gonna take that as A no for you lol
and, yes I know three Emilys

Daniel​


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep, I know a Daniel!
Jacob?


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, I know.. 4, maybe 3??

hailey​​


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

(wow, you know a lot of people with the same name...)
nope
(just cus I want to see if u know some one with this name :3) Zuberette


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Omg no xD

Noah?​​


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

I know a 2 year old baby called Noah :3
Esmee?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope!!

Susanna?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

no 
Fiona?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

Nah!  

Kim?


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

no

Himeko?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

o.o nope...
Elisiarna (lols)


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

yes you

ai


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

I wish, i love the name

kim
someone just said this, so ariana​​
- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> I know a 2 year old baby called Noah :3
> Esmee?



Omg, my nephew is noah, he's three​


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes

Elena


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope

Stacey?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know anyone called Stacey
Amy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope

Sandra?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup.

Roxanne?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope

Natasha


----------



## doveling (Apr 16, 2015)

mhm

charlie


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope

Damien?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope 

Vladimir


----------



## Geoni (Apr 16, 2015)

No and it's a badass name so that's sad. 

Sylvester?


----------



## doveling (Apr 16, 2015)

ah no

freddie


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope

Link


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 16, 2015)

No.

Lori?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

nope,
Aaron


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup.

Elliott?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

No

Peter?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Conor?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Ella


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep

Terry?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Rhett


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope


Rover


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Ryan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Amanda?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup

Glaf


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a name? o.o

Winifred


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Caleb


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope.
Callum?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope

Red


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope. Marina?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Sadie


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

My grandmother's dog was named Sadie...lol.

Jasmine?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Does Aladdin's girlfriend count?

Alice! ouo


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes!  (A relative).

Janice?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Janice?



Friend of my host-mother!

Lisa?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes!  (A friend I haven't seen in ages).

Natasha?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

No 

Claire (not the other spellings)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Katelyn


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

No

Meghan (spelling)


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes but spelled Caitlin.  (Oops...ninja-ed).

Haize?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Marie


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep..my great aunt.

Shellie?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes!

Kiana?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Paige?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes.

Stacey?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Stacey?



I know her, and her mum, but she hasn't got it going on...


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

mystearicaengland said:


> I know her, and her mum, but she hasn't got it going on...



HAHAHA!  My sister's name is Stacey....our mom has kind of got it going on, I guess....lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jenna?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Jill?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Nope
> 
> Jill?



Yes, though we stopped talking.

Jack?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

No we didn't!!!  LMAO.

Sue?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Riley


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Sort of.

Carolina?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope
Dawn


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, because of Buffy

Buffy


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Alexa


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Nope
> 
> Alexa



Yes

Alexis


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

No.

Beverly?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope
Brittany


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Nopey! 

Alistair ( i rly love this name ;u; )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Noooo 


Louisa?


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

fluck you
Yep c:

Percy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

nope


Amanda?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

No.
Caroline?


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep!

Arabella?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

no

bridgette


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope!

Felicity


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

No.
Alyssa?


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope.

Rafferty


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 18, 2015)

No...

Olivia?


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes

Mark?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes.

Micah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

nope

emily?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes.

Rose?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes.

Scarlet?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 18, 2015)

nope
Charlotte?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes
Bianca?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

nope

Angie?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Kim?


----------



## TofuIdol (Apr 19, 2015)

No

Steven?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Kyle?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes.

Garrus?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 19, 2015)

No
Selina?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Nathan?


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep! 

Eden


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup

Eve


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

(These two above me are both names of characters in my story, so that is strange!)
Yup, technically.

Wren (im going through all my characters names)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Sophie


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes a couple, matthew?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup, a couple actually.

David


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Yea,

Kylie


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Kyla


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope. 

Alex


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Isaiah


----------



## Electric (Apr 19, 2015)

No.

Lynda


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Yea

Lisa


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

May


----------



## Electric (Apr 19, 2015)

No.

Mariam


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Beatrice


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

No,

Daniel


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup

Taylor


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

yes

sofia


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 19, 2015)

no,

Sydnee


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Only a Sydney

Bob?


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 19, 2015)

no

Taylor


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Shannen


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Amber


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope!

Douglas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Bailey ?


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup!

Eloise


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope.

Jonah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Jonas?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope

Tanner?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep!

Jarred?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

No

Tom?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup.

Joey?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup

Johann


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Apr 19, 2015)

nope

olivia


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup.

Zoe?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yep!

Izzy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 20, 2015)

Yep!

Marcus?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup

Xavier


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not too well, but ya.

colton?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

No.

Julie?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, I know someone with a name close to that one...

David?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes.

Taylor?


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Apr 20, 2015)

yes

willow?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope

Karen


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup!

Claudia?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope

Stevie


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope.

Jenna?


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope.

Wyatt.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope.

Bruce?


----------



## Simple (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope. 

Princess?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope

Connor?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

No
Olive?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 21, 2015)

No.

Alyssa?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes.

Tara?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

yes i think so.

Kimberly?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

No and yes....my niece's name is Kimber with the middle name Leigh.  

Emma?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

No

Charles?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

No lol

Sarah?


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah.

Josh?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes

Cindy?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes.

Monica?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup.

Dana?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 21, 2015)

no, not at all
Elizabeth?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

No

Carter?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes.

Brandon?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes
Alastair?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 23, 2015)

Nope

Henry?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

No.

Sid?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 23, 2015)

no

nancy


----------



## starlark (Apr 23, 2015)

why does no one know an ali/alastair smh

yeah kinda

derek


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Yea.

Courtney?


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2015)

No.

Jack?


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 24, 2015)

No. Emily


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea

James?


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes.
Myles?


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah, my class nerd ;D

Irene


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes....she's a strange one...lol.

Susie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

yes

Nina?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, a good friend of mine!

Layla?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope

Jim?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes!

Stormy?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 24, 2015)

no

eve


----------



## Seasick (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope

March?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope

Mason


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope

Garry?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope.
Simon?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 25, 2015)

No.
Rebecca?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes!

Reid


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

nope.
Kelly?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 25, 2015)

No.
Cora?


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope. 
Jake?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep.
Matt?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Dated one. *shutters*

Shaniqua


----------



## Xenuet (Apr 25, 2015)

Actually yes...

Ruby?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes!


Starr?


----------



## Xenuet (Apr 25, 2015)

Naah 

Josh?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah

Phoenix

arizona


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

yep

Ellie?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah
Maia


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope


Mia?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes

Zachary


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes

Aaron?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yup

Kate


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 26, 2015)

No

Rachael?


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah
Harmony?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 26, 2015)

Nope
Amy?


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep.

Rachel?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 26, 2015)

yes
Isaac?


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2015)

Unfortunately
Zosha?


----------



## ganondork (Apr 26, 2015)

Nope 
Lavender?


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

nope

Amelia


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep.

Enrique?


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

nope.

applebee?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope
Ralph?


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

nope.

william?


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2015)

mhm

tiffani?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)

No

Avery?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

nope

ava?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes 
Rhea


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

nope.

george?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

nope

Georgia?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope 

Cameron?


----------



## MayorCake (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope.
Tiffany?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes

Sabrina?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

nope

annie?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope 

Anne?


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 28, 2015)

no

michael?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 28, 2015)

No

James?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

YES <3 omg


Cheryl


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nope

Cameron


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yea

Rebecca?


----------



## Puffy.Moon.Doll (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes!
Evangelina


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nope

Angelina?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope

Michelle?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes

Paige?


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

No.

Douglass?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope

Abbey?


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope.

Maria?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

yes

lisa?


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope

Nicole?


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes!

Genevieve?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

No

Jared?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

No

Toby?


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

No. 

Andrea?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes

Daniel?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

No

Dana?


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes! 

Caleb?


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

No.

Lilah?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

No

Christopher?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 29, 2015)

Yup!

Anthony?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep.

Iris?


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope.

Oscar?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes.

Ocelyn?


----------



## kayleee (Apr 29, 2015)

Nooope

Carmen


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

No.

Veronica?


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep! 

Giselle?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes.

Karissa?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Nope

Stella?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nope.

Jefferson?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

No

Zoe?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nope 

Frank?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

No

Nicole?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes

Jimmy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nope

Casey?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes

Marina?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

No

Serena?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think so

Jesus?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Yes

Man


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

No

Manny?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Only on Modern Family.  LOL.

Gloria?


----------



## Chocorin (May 1, 2015)

Yes.

Allison?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

I used to

Greg?


----------



## Lady Z (May 1, 2015)

yes, definitely
Marty?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 1, 2015)

Not anymore

Connor?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Yea but spelled as 'Conor'

Daphne?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 1, 2015)

Yeah

Lily?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

yea

issy?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 1, 2015)

Nope (Is that like Izzy?)

Karen?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Yes

Dom?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Yes...a very sweet, little, older gentleman I knew long ago.  

Laura?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Yes

Emii?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

nope

Mim?


----------



## Moonlight- (May 1, 2015)

Nope
Taneisha?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Nope

Tamika?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)

No

Brandy?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I think so.

Vivian?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)

No

Iris?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 2, 2015)

No

Trevor?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Noooo

Sam


----------



## Hazelnut (May 2, 2015)

Hm... Not anymore.

Violet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Nope

Kayla?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

It's such a common name. Probably. 

Jonas?


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 3, 2015)

nope.
kyle?


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

idk anybody called kyle

but do you know anybody called zachary


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Nope

Clara?


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

yes

Beau?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

No

Brandon?


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

Yes, x5, too many!

Brittany (accept all spellings)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

nope


Katie?


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

Lots of Katies

Melissa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

Yea! 

Lucy


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

actually no o-o

Javier heh


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

Yes heh


----------



## amethystttt (May 3, 2015)

You didn't leave a name, but one of my friends likes to be called Nameless and insists she has no name, so...

Amethyst


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

No

Rachel


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Yes, lots

Ella?


----------



## dj_mask (May 3, 2015)

Yea!

Ronald?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

nope

Lizzy


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

with an ie does that count

Allegra


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

nope

Blaze?


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (May 3, 2015)

no but that's a super cool name! 

emily?


----------



## riummi (May 3, 2015)

yup!

Miranda?


----------



## Cam1 (May 3, 2015)

Yes

Duncan


----------



## galacticity (May 3, 2015)

nnnnope

Kristianna (kinda unusual but I know one lol)


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

Definitely no

Autumn?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

nope

rebbecca?


----------



## Chocorin (May 4, 2015)

Nope.

Mario?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Nope.

Moira?


----------



## dj_mask (May 4, 2015)

Nope.

Justine?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Yes. 

Jazmin?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Yes! She was my Subway wife! and I miss her lots!

Bobert


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

No. 

Apple?


----------



## pippy1994 (May 4, 2015)

Yes actually XD 
Good lord she was a royal pain in the ass.

Jordan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

yes

kate?


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Yeah

Carolyn / Caroline?


----------



## amethystttt (May 4, 2015)

No

Gabby?


----------



## Coach (May 4, 2015)

No

Lise?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 6, 2015)

No

Rebecca?


----------



## pippy1994 (May 7, 2015)

Yes.

Lauren?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

yea!

alanna?


----------



## Lady Z (May 7, 2015)

no

Alexandra?


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

No

Maya?


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 7, 2015)

No

Weronika?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

Nope

Julia?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

No

Sarah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

Yea

Nam


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

Nope


darren


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

Nope, Amanda?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

Yes

Toby?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yes

martin?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

No

John?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yes


monica


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Nope.

James


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yes! ahhh 

luca?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (May 10, 2015)

Yes

Johanna?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Nope. 

Luis?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

nope

roary?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

A cat? Does that count?

Morticia


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

Nup

Jo?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

Yass

Stefon


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

No

Tracy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

noooo


Robert


----------



## shannenenen (May 10, 2015)

Yep!

Heather?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

nooo

Emily?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

Yes

Jack?


----------



## MayorBambie (May 10, 2015)

sadly, yes
lydia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

noooo

Lynda?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

nope umu

Amber?


----------



## Liseli (May 10, 2015)

Yes.
Serah?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 10, 2015)

No.

Serina?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yuppers ^^


Angelica?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2015)

Nooo

Katrina?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

ACNL count?

Wendy?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yes! ^-^


Iris?


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

nope.

Dove?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Nope

David?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

No

Alison?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Nope

Alice?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

No

Hannah?


----------



## riummi (May 11, 2015)

nope

tabitha?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

No

Leah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

yes

Tihanna?


----------



## Liseli (May 11, 2015)

No.
Gabrielle?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Yes

Simon?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

No.

Fiona?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Yes

Laura?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

no.

Tamura?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

nope

Eliza?


----------



## Benevoir (May 11, 2015)

Nope

Jordan?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

No.

Kubota?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

no

Zoe?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

Yepperz.

Katayama?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

Nope. 

Rekeidra?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

lol no.

Yoshimoto?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

Nope. 

Tynecia?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

um no..

Ai?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

No. 

Madison?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

Used to.

Junichi?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

*No.*

Alessa?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

No.

Arisa?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

No. 

Quentin?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

No.

Sakura?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

*No..*

Katie?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

Yes, there's a girl in TDI named Katie.

Roa?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

No. 

Sebastian?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

No.
Takanaka?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

No. 

Joan?


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2015)

Urr no.
Dont know many people so I won't know any of these names ;-;

Jon?


----------



## Rhetorik (May 12, 2015)

Yes. 

Allen?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

nope

Kate?


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2015)

Yup!

Abby


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

yes but spelt differently

Kara?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

No.

Made?

(XD)


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

Nope…


Mim?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

um nope.
Kim?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

nope

Warren?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

No.

Nakamoto?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

yes

Pap?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

YESS! I KNEW IT!

No.

Zhou?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 12, 2015)

nope

Atchison


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

No

Patrick?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

nope


Lisa?

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> YESS! I KNEW IT!



hah… Jokes.


----------



## realfolkblues (May 13, 2015)

Yes!

Savannah?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

No

Casca


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 14, 2015)

nah

lily?


----------



## uriri (May 14, 2015)

Yes

Beauty


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

Nope 

Humphrey?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 14, 2015)

No

Larry?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

Nope

Jason


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Yes

Lea


----------



## TofuIdol (May 15, 2015)

No. 

Alex?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

nope

Tyler?


----------



## Trickilicky (May 15, 2015)

Nope.

Francis?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

Nope

Ben


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Yea

Chloe?


----------



## Rhetorik (May 15, 2015)

Yes!

Shaun?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Yeah

Christine?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 15, 2015)

No

Samantha?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

yes

chadstyn?


----------



## biibii (May 15, 2015)

no.

Orange?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Nope

Skye?


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

Afraid not.

McKayla?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Not spelt like that though…

Kaylee?


----------



## Trickilicky (May 16, 2015)

Yep

Georgia?


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 16, 2015)

Yes
Jimmy


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

Yep! 

Maya?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Nope.
Kaydee ;]


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2015)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## Rhetorik (May 17, 2015)

Yes.

Lindsey?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 17, 2015)

No

Peter?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 17, 2015)

yea

Byron?


----------



## doggaroo (May 17, 2015)

nope
Jaime?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 17, 2015)

Nope

Kira?


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2015)

No

Julianne


----------



## GoodraCrossing (May 17, 2015)

Nope

Athena?


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

Not personally

Henry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

I'm Henry the 8th I am! No, I don't IRL.

Tammy


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

nope :c


Richard


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Gotta love that ****. Yes, quite a few, we call one of them ****ard.

Rosalie


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Nope

Katie?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

yes,because that's my actual name and I have a friend named Katie lol
((also never call me by my real name cause I hate it))


Maria?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 17, 2015)

No

Sarah?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 17, 2015)

Yes.

Emi.


----------



## Benevoir (May 17, 2015)

Nope

Travis?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

No

Luke?


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Yes.

Nicole?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

No

Emily?


----------



## Benevoir (May 18, 2015)

Yep

Anita?


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Yes. Previously one person.

Laura?


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

No.

Patricia?


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Not anymore. 

Veronica?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

nope

Travis


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 18, 2015)

No

Thomas


----------



## JellyBeans (May 18, 2015)

Yep

Elizabeth


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

No

Wendy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 18, 2015)

yes

Eddy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

No

Marcus?


----------



## Trickilicky (May 23, 2015)

Yes

Jemima?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

No

Nick?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Nope. 

Sara?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

nope

alicia ?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

Nope.

Jennifer?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

Nope

Becky


----------



## Kirindrake (May 23, 2015)

Kinda-ish, yeah. 

Emile?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Nope. 

Megan?


----------



## You got mail! (May 23, 2015)

No

Jerry


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

Nope,

 Xena


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

Nope

Justino?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 24, 2015)

No

Gerald?


----------



## Trickilicky (May 24, 2015)

Nopes

Marcia?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2015)

nope

Jordyn?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

I used to. 


Emma?


----------



## You got mail! (May 24, 2015)

No.

Camden.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 24, 2015)

Nope.

Libby?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 25, 2015)

I did AGES ago

Carolina?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 25, 2015)

Nope.

Ben?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 25, 2015)

Yes

Johnny?


----------



## maounkhan (May 25, 2015)

Mr. Crabs?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Of course, who doesn't know Mr. Crabs?


Shay?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 26, 2015)

Nope

Kay


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

Kay used to be my nickname and my grandma has a friend named Kay


Diann


----------



## brewsterscoffee (May 26, 2015)

Kind of, my mums name is Diana

Daniella?


----------



## Pearls (May 26, 2015)

Nope
Daisy?


----------



## Trickilicky (May 26, 2015)

Nopes.

Eileen?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Nope. 

Mackenzie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

nope

Tom?


----------



## Heyden (May 27, 2015)

Yes

Pocahontas


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

Not in real life 

Brittany


----------



## MayorKat54231 (May 27, 2015)

No
Phoenix


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 27, 2015)

Nope.

Marcus?


----------



## You got mail! (May 27, 2015)

No


Joe


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Yup.

gdkrjrhr?
jk
Angel


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

why of course I know someone named gdkrjrhr nope


Rachael?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (May 27, 2015)

Yup

Lily


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

Kind of.

Charlotte?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (May 27, 2015)

Yep.

Lucy?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 27, 2015)

Yep.

Nancy?


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

Yup. 

Trisha?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 27, 2015)

Nah.
Fatima?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

Nope

Faith?


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

Yes

Cameron (Cami)


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

I know someone named Cameron, but they definitely don't have Cami as a nickname. 


Saison?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2015)

nope

Sonny?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

No.

David?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

Yes. 

Ryan?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

Nope

Susan?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 30, 2015)

Yep!

Lucas?


----------



## Grace12 (May 30, 2015)

Yeah.

Grace?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

Yes. 

Kendra?


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

Nope.

Lily?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (May 30, 2015)

Nope Katriona


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (May 30, 2015)

Eenope

Caroline?


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 30, 2015)

No.

Justin?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

Nope.

Sandwich?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2015)

yes.

chip?


----------



## Murkoro (May 31, 2015)

Yup
Isabella?


----------



## Sinister (May 31, 2015)

No.

Jennifer?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 31, 2015)

No. Louise?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 31, 2015)

Yes

Jenny?


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

I know someone named Jenna, but not Jenny. 


Alee?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 31, 2015)

Nope!!
Emma!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 31, 2015)

Yes.

Alexis.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Nope.

Miranda?


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

nope~

anna?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Yess

Aaron


----------



## Two (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes.

Marla?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2015)

No

Cleo?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

No.

Zack/Zach/Zak/however they spell it


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

does Zacharie count? :U


maria


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

yes unfortunately 

leah


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep

Colin?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

nope

gian


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

Nope, kian ?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

No.
Storm (Yes, I knew a kid in high school whose first name was this)


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Nope. 


Madison?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

Yea. She was ewwy. 

Cade


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Madison I knew was a psychopath *shiver* 

I do not know a Cade. 


Jacob?


----------



## punkinpie (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, he's my brother. 

Francis?


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 19, 2015)

No 

Grace?


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes
Jenny


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes ~
Brittany.


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

No

Marika


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 19, 2015)

No 

Emma?


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes. 

Julie?


----------



## staeples (Jun 19, 2015)

yes!!

Vanessa?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes.

Lenny?


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

Nah.

Arnold?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Audrey?


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

No.

Brandon?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

I did once and I regret our meeting, unfortunately.
James.


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Rey


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

yeah

Robyn?


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

No.

Thien?


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

Naah.

Thomas?


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

I think so

Celine


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think Celine Dion counts so no

Natasha


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah.

Fern?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

nope

Becky?


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Jed?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

no

sierra


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope. 

Alex?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

many, the boy is an ass tho

almond


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Whoever has the name almond must be nuts. 

Allan?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

i know an ALAN but not Allan

Diamond


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 21, 2015)

I know someone whose nickname is Diamond

Rowan?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup

Sam


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, actually, a ton of people i know are named sam. 

Sesco? ( Short for Fransesco )


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

nope

Marco?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

No

Dwayne?


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

No.

Delaine?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

Not personally, but yes.
Gigi


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

No

Jordan


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2015)

Ye, grew up with a Jordan.

Christine?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope!
Danny


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

yes, multiple

irene


----------



## PsychoGeek (Jun 21, 2015)

No
Catalina?


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope. 

Katarina?


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope.

Eden?


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Nah.

Jack?


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup. 


Julianna?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope

Reese?


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

Does she count? 




Roxie?


----------



## aericell (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, Serena?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

nope


Tiana


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 21, 2015)

No, unfortunately...

Maude.


----------



## Opal (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope
Alice?


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep! yes I do!
Johan


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope!~

Kimi?~


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope
Sasha?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

nope

gian


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 22, 2015)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes
Madeleine?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope. 


Robert?


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope
Lara?


----------



## creamyy (Jun 22, 2015)

nope.
Kylie?


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes
David?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

yes
Peter


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

at one point in time yes

jane


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes
Sarah?


----------



## creamyy (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah.
Brodie?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

No

Baby


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

No
Matilda


----------



## aericell (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope
Lily?


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup!~ 

Manny?


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes :3
Mona?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope!

Miranda?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes. 


Keith?


----------



## aericell (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope
Danica?


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope~ 

Sae?


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

No
Sebastian


----------



## Hayze (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes

Alissa?


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 23, 2015)

nope

maggie?


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes

Julie


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope

Poppy


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

yes 
Kanae'


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope
Kaylie?


----------



## Avalayn (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes
Nia?


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

No
Anderson


----------



## Leona68 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes
Elise


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope
Gilda?


----------



## Leona68 (Jun 23, 2015)

No
Sunny?


----------



## PsychoGeek (Jun 23, 2015)

Not a Sunny, but I know a Sunshine, a Summer and a Soniya (pronounced like Sunny-uh). So, close!
Kendra?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 23, 2015)

Huh. I don't think I do. (I feel like I might, but I'm not sure.)

Gray?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope,
Drew?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

nope

Eileen?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes

Lin


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope
Kevin?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

No.

James?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes

Kyle?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope
Edward?


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes
Jordan?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Yup
Jenna


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes!!!

Josh?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope
Lance?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

no

Tyler?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope,
Eva?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes

Leia?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope,
Daniel?


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

No.


Loki?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope,
Skylar?


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

No
William


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

nope

Molly?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

No
Katrina?


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope
Bakous?


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope. 



Jerrico?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope

Bailey?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

No

Cathy?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope

Michelle?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

no

Alice?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 23, 2015)

Online, yes RL no

Elise?


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep. I do.
Amy?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep

Chloelle?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

nope

Candice?


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

Yup

Abigail?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

no

Lily?


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 23, 2015)

No 
Yussef?


----------



## acnl t (Jun 24, 2015)

nope
chikodi?


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

No. What are these names?



Darren?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

no wat is that name

cookie


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 24, 2015)

yes 
Abed


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

yes

hannah


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

No.

Alvin?




 dude i know so many Darrens


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 24, 2015)

Only the singing chipmunk one.

Felicity?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope.
Jade.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 24, 2015)

No. 

Mike?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Crystal?


----------



## acnl t (Jun 24, 2015)

yes
cache


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Amber?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

no 
amelia?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Sage?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

no
Becky?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

No

Kayla?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes

Anna?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Philip?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

no

Erin?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes

Beatrice?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes.

Florence?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

No

Max?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes.

Elliott?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

No.

Alyssa?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yup

Ryan?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

I used to

Lisa?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Raymond?


----------



## oreo (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes.
Madeline?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Victoria?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope not since school

Marc?


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2015)

nope
ken?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope
Joey?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Knew someone named Joe.. XD

Melinda?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

nope

Jessica?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes

Anna?


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes.
Stella?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Angel?


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 24, 2015)

No.

George?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah

Liam


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, actually. XD And I have a funny way of remembering him, too.

Damon?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Nah.

Thomas


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Jalen?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

No

Sergio


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope

Briana?


----------



## Ami (Jun 24, 2015)

No

Thedor


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes
Lana?


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 25, 2015)

No.

Paul?


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

No
Carley?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Paige?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep!

Sara?


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes
Rebeca


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Gabriella?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope.

George?


----------



## Tael (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes

Henry?


----------



## matt (Jun 25, 2015)

No

Gareth


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 25, 2015)

No
Guy?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Jenny?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

yes

tara? ~


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

No.


Luke?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep

Michael?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Mariah?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 25, 2015)

No

Wendy?


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

No


Jed?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Olivia?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep
Jim-bob


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Patricia?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 25, 2015)

NOPE.

Red?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 25, 2015)

No


Lily?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes

Nadine?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

yes
Patty?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

No,

Bella?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 25, 2015)

No

Megan?


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes.

Alley?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

No

Yoda


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

No.


Mo?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 25, 2015)

No

Jayden?


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

No.


Vince?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

No

Isabelle


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

No.


Pete?


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

No
Shelby?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yup

Jocelyn?


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

Yup~

Rodger?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Callie?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

yes

walter?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope

Cecilia?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 26, 2015)

Nopes

Gary?


----------



## KermitTea (Jun 26, 2015)

Yep. Virtually.

(So no)

Irene?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

No

Lilac?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

no

michael?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes

Leah?


----------



## aericell (Jun 26, 2015)

Nope

Erica?


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes
Noel?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2015)

My cousin, so yes

Jos??


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

no

nevaeh?


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

No.


Jade?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 26, 2015)

Yep!

Allison?


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes

Blandine


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 27, 2015)

No

Tanya?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope

Michael


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope

Eliza?


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

No.


Bob?


----------



## okaimii (Jun 27, 2015)

No.

Kristina?


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes

Alejandro


----------



## Dead Master (Jun 27, 2015)

No

Leo


----------



## Tael (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes

Alice


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

Ithe said:


> Yes
> 
> Alice



Nope.

Jared?


----------



## Tael (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes

Georgia?


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2015)

I did once

Gavin


----------



## Tael (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope

Cameron?


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes

Jawad


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 27, 2015)

no

lyberti?


----------



## FriendlyHougen (Jun 27, 2015)

no

Riley


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope

Coral?


----------



## FriendlyHougen (Jun 27, 2015)

No

Jacob?


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes

Aiden?


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope.

Feldspar?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

Uhh nope 

Amanda?


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

No.


Caleb?


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

No

Bulbasaur?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, I know so many Bulbasaurs.

North West?


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

no

Jack


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

yep!

erika with a k


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 28, 2015)

nope (i know an erica with a c)

pearl?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

no

serena?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

I did in high school. 

Thomas?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

No

Jessica


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep! 

Brad?


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

No.

Curtis?


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 28, 2015)

No

Hazel?


----------



## creamyy (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope. June?


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope

Douglas?


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

no

ryan


----------



## Ami (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes

Paul


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sadly I dated one 



Kyan?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope

Sasha?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

No

Jethro?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 29, 2015)

no

nicholas?


----------



## aericell (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope

Lindsay?


----------



## Bjork (Jun 29, 2015)

i THINK

jeff


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 29, 2015)

No

Sally?


----------



## Venn (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes

Sandra?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

I used to

Elizabeth?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes!

Brenda?


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 29, 2015)

No.

Jacob?


----------



## aericell (Jun 29, 2015)

Yup,

Ian?


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah I know a lot of Ians.

Duncan


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes
Maddie?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

Not personally, no

Libby >3>


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 30, 2015)

No

Alexandra?


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

No
Harriet?


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope
Liam?


----------



## aericell (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope

Angelica?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope


Meredith


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

no lilica?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope!~

Andy?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

nope!

bob?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes.

Vanessa?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup!~

Brandy?


----------



## kkisland (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope!
Meghan?


----------



## pippy1994 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, but not in person.
Paula?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 1, 2015)

No.

Theresa?


----------



## Tael (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope

Charlotte?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 1, 2015)

No

Justin?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 1, 2015)

Nopee
Sophie?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes! 

Jenny?


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup!

Randy?


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

nope

Kylee?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

yes

Mary-Beth


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2015)

No

Madison?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes

Kayla?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope

Wendy?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes

Deborah?


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope

Malia?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

nope

Kelsey?


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope

Miguel?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

no martina


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 3, 2015)

Nope

Harrison?


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

No
Jimin


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

No

Amelia?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

Nope 

Anne?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 3, 2015)

No

Scott


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

no
Nathan


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes

Olivia?


----------



## instanthaiku (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, Dakota?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, he's a good friend!

Benjamin?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes

Stephanie?


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes
Jennifer


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes

Molly?


----------



## kayleee (Jul 6, 2015)

I mean I know of someone named that but I don't personally know them so idk

Iris


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 6, 2015)

Nope! James?


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 6, 2015)

Nope
Hayley?


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

No

Ethan


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 6, 2015)

No.

George?


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

Nope

Kimberly


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes!

Martha?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope

Lester?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope

Joey?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes! 

Peter?


----------



## Ami (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes
Jackson?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope

Maggie?


----------



## FrozenLover (Jul 7, 2015)

No
Will?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, myself. xD

--

Helena


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope




Darrian?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope!

Heather?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope

Hunter?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes!

David?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes

Emerald?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

No

Claire?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope

Danica?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope

Jordhan?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

No

Casey?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

No

Robert?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, my dad '-' (I'm gonna justify every name i know because idk)

Juliette


----------



## Pearls (Jul 7, 2015)

No
Georgia?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

No

Jessie?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 7, 2015)

No
Dahlia?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

No

Daisy?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Used to

Jonas?


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 7, 2015)

No.

Eddie?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope

Arturo?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Gwen?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Valerie?


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

No
Joshua


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes

Donny


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes

Ashley?


----------



## Espurr (Jul 8, 2015)

Step-sister.

Maria?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Rose?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Romeo?


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Gertrude?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Johanna?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

nope
gabby?


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Jesus?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

YES OUR SAVIOUR

chikodi?


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

No (Is that a real name?)

Denise


----------



## michabby (Jul 8, 2015)

ya
jadwiga ?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Cory


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

No
Paula


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2015)

No
Jade


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

No

Shannon


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuuup

-

Chloe


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, (my crush)
David McBooger


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope.

John or any other renditions of John (Johnny, Jonathan ect.)


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

Yup loads

--

Kim


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes

Jenny


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

Yess

Sandra


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes
Kyra


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 8, 2015)

nope
Olivia


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 8, 2015)

I did a very long time ago.

Shayla?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope

Oscar


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 9, 2015)

Yep

Drew?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 9, 2015)

Yep

Darren?


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

No
Claude


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

Nope
Shannon


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

No

Tiffany


----------



## michabby (Jul 9, 2015)

no,
yosef


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

No

Dianne


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Jul 9, 2015)

No
Grace?


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

No

May?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 9, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes

Adam?


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

No

Megan?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 9, 2015)

No

Patricia?


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup

Dana?


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 10, 2015)

I dont
Samantha


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope
Lucy


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No

Deborah?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Miracle


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No

Adrian?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes.
Brandon


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes!

Nadine?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes!
Aprille


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope

Rosa?


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No

Elliot?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Shannon?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 10, 2015)

yes

Sharon


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope.
chloe


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope.
chloe


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No

Talia?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes.
Antonio?


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No

Adam?


----------



## vurren (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Andy?


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes

Mayra?


----------



## Ami (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Cleo


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes

Jaxx?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope

Maya?


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Stephanie?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 10, 2015)

nope.
alexander?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

nope
Leon


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope

Danielle?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes
Clarissa


----------



## peachies (Jul 10, 2015)

_nope. 
kimberly?_​


----------



## Forek (Jul 10, 2015)

No

Ash?


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Marlene?


----------



## Forek (Jul 10, 2015)

No


Josh?


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

No
Aziah?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

no.
Momo


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

No
Liu


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Emerald?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 16, 2015)

No
Petunia?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 16, 2015)

nope.
bellah?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Not spelled that way. I know a Bella but not a Bellah. :/

Genevieve?


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Euphoria


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

No
Calen


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Niels


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

No
Jared?


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Ben


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes!

Lucy


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Lisa


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Anthony


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes

Marc


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Nope, not spelled like that anyway.

Elissa.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 16, 2015)

Nope!
Katherine? if you know me then you do c:


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah but called 'Kathy' for short.

Isabella?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes!

Shauna?


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

No
Cassidy?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Lisa?


----------



## Arualx (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes

Mark?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 16, 2015)

does markiplier count? haha.

Candace?


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes

Jeffrey?


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes.

Walt?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Jill?


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

No

Benjamin?


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 16, 2015)

I know a couple, but I'm good friends with 2 Benjamins

David


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes

Mikaela


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope

Angela?


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

Two Angelas c:

Oliver?


----------



## Stil (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope


Erin?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes!

Jasmin?


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope!

Randy?


----------



## Nele (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Susan?


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope.

Jaxx?


----------



## Nele (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Lennert


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Samantha?


----------



## Nele (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Rose?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes! She's on TBT and my sister

Fabia?


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 17, 2015)

No ( i know a fabian though haha)

Siew


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Never knew that was a name

Lulu?


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 17, 2015)

nope! only lulu i know is from league of legends haha
(and sorry siew is an asian name XD) 

Davenport


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

No
Ruby?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Apart from the AC bunny, nope

Gabriella?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope
Leah?


----------



## Nele (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Lucy


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Camille


----------



## Nele (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes!

Max


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

My friends dog's named Max, does that count c:

Abbie?


----------



## eggs (Jul 17, 2015)

nope.

mark?


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes

Felicia?


----------



## Nele (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Marcel


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope

Bryce?


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes

Tricia?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 17, 2015)

No 

Lily?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes XD

Tamara?


----------



## Celty (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope. 

Alexa?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes!

Freddy?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

No

Shane?


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope

Christine?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes I do

Mark?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes
Gary?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

ahh glitch


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

An ex-teacher of mine.

Brandy


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

No

Laura?


----------



## Nele (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes! 

Simon


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes. 
Willow?


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes.

Paula?


----------



## hzl (Jul 18, 2015)

nope
Freya?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

No
Phoebe?


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

No

Alexandra?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes

Parker


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

No.
Alexander?


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

No

Ella?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 18, 2015)

No

Julia?


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

I know a Julie, but not a Julia, so no. 

Loic?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## beffa (Jul 18, 2015)

nope

lily?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes

Amber


----------



## Murkoro (Jul 18, 2015)

no Leo?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 18, 2015)

No.

Bonnor?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

No
Kyle?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope.
Matt


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes!
Randy?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope, 
Paige?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 19, 2015)

No

Renee?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes!

Ronald?


----------



## Libra (Jul 19, 2015)

No

Fleur?


----------



## yeri (Jul 19, 2015)

yes!

izzy


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

No
Cedric?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope

Tanya?


----------



## Nele (Jul 19, 2015)

No 

Monique?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

No
Jessica?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

yep, my sister.

Amelie


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

No
Laura?


----------



## Nele (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes

Jamie


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes
Morgan?


----------



## Nele (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes

Phaedra


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

No

Vargeen


----------



## Nele (Jul 19, 2015)

No 

Natasha


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 19, 2015)

No
Lori?


----------



## Nele (Jul 19, 2015)

No

Lillie


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

No

Hannah?


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

Yup!

Laura?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes

Violet


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope

Janice?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 19, 2015)

NOPE.

Jack?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes 

Allen?


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope

Ivan?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep

Ezrah?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

No ._.
Damian?


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

nope

elsa


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes!

Melissa?


----------



## shanni (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep!

Arissa?


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

No.

Clarissa?


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes

Melanie


----------



## jiny (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes

Alyssa


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes

Natalia


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes. Two actually.
One is my best friend, the other bullied me for 3 years.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 22, 2015)

^ Idk the name, so I'll have to do the one above. I don't know any Natalias, but I do know a Natalie?

Roxy?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes

Holly?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 22, 2015)

No

Mary?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes

Bea?


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2015)

No

Isabella?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes!~

Tom?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope

Nancy?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 23, 2015)

No

Lillianna?


----------



## Cinn_mon (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes!

Lucy?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

yes!

katrina?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yup

Freddy?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 23, 2015)

No

Alex


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes

Oscar?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

yes!

alejandro?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope

Samantha?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

yes! Dan?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

no

natia?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope

Matt?


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes.

Angel?


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 23, 2015)

no

jake?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 23, 2015)

No

Phoebe?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

No

Jackson


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

yes!

miley?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope
Chad?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope, Bob?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope

Robert?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 23, 2015)

nope
Dianna?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

No
Maria?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 23, 2015)

Noo

Elena?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 23, 2015)

no
Rosa


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

no 

michelle?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 24, 2015)

yes, i know a lot of michelle's

ava?


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

Nope.
Luke?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

no vivi?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

no

priscilla?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

Not irl George?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 24, 2015)

yes

sora?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

no :^(

delaney?


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

No :c

Kevin?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

no
mark?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 24, 2015)

nope
Bepi?


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2015)

Nope
Brenda?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 24, 2015)

Nope
Shannon?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

no
harry?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Nope

Jared?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

no
molly?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

No

Leah?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

no

lacey?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

No
Jessie?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

yeah!

genevieve?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 24, 2015)

No.

Alyssa?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes

Tiffany?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 24, 2015)

yes
Cole?


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 24, 2015)

No

Marcus?


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 24, 2015)

yes
caroline?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

yes!

samantha?


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 24, 2015)

yes
abby?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Nope

Luke?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 25, 2015)

No

Randy?


----------



## Celty (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope. 

Destiny?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes

Frances?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes. 

Charlotte?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes 

Hayley?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes

Jade?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

yes!

shelby?


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 25, 2015)

No

Camden?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

No

Amanda


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

yep!

joy?


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope

Marie


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

No

Betsy?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

yeah!

isaac?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes

Delilah?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope

Juliet?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

no :c

kristen?


----------



## Greninja (Jul 25, 2015)

nope

Lana?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope
Steven


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope

Katie?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes

Carl?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

nope

Amber?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 26, 2015)

yes
tanner?


----------



## biibii (Jul 26, 2015)

no

chandler?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 26, 2015)

Never!


Rebecca?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes

Mario


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah.

Jack?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes

Logan


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup!

Erik?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope

Katherine?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope c:

Sebastian?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah 

natalie?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes.

Sally?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope

Donna?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Mmm nope

Garrett?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope

Sam?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah!

sallie?


----------



## Sona (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes~

Mara


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

No

Lilian


----------



## drizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah

george?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope
Donny?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 27, 2015)

No
Annie


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope

Marvin?


----------



## drizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

no!

quentin?


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope
Jai?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope!

Eric?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes

Winston?


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope

Jimmy?


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep!

Dana


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

No

Ron?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope

Donny?


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes

Leilani?


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

No, but I love that name.

Ingrid?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

No 
Hmm... Larry?


----------



## Miele (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes
Brandon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope.

Francesca?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes

Lily?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, Aaron?


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

No

Ethan?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

No

Kimberly?


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes

LeeAnn?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

No 
Cordelia?


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 2, 2015)

No
Jessica?


----------



## MelaniteMoon (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes
Ashley?


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

No
Mary?


----------



## Tianna (Aug 2, 2015)

Yep!

Evelyn?


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes

Brittany?


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Yep.


Savannah?

i know like 80 Savannahs.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes

Kylie?


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes
Bryce?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

No

Michael?


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope. 

Taylor?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope.

Noe?


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope.

Molly?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope 

Kelly?


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes

Abby?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 2, 2015)

No

Tyson?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 2, 2015)

nope

Madelyn


----------



## Bjork (Aug 2, 2015)

nope

chris


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep, several.

Martine?


----------



## drizzy (Aug 3, 2015)

no. 

william?


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep.

Nick?


----------



## Neon Skylite (Aug 3, 2015)

Nup.

Do you know somebody named Amara?


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope.

Bob.


----------



## Miele (Aug 3, 2015)

Only the purple cat

Jared?


----------



## hunterlocked (Aug 3, 2015)

I know a Jared, but he doesn't know me.

Hallie?


----------



## Neon Skylite (Aug 3, 2015)

Um...I remember watching an old TV show about a high school and Hallie was the name of the snobby rich girl.

Nate?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes hes a real prick lol 


Brody?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

I do and he's am as*hole.
Michelle?


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

yes

Henry?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2015)

no

saria


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Not irl, it's a pretty name though 

Dan?


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes!

Dennis?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes

Jade?


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

no
Cory?


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope.

Jocelyn?


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope.


Anna?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 4, 2015)

nope
jason?


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes.

Riley?


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

nope

jazzy


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

Ye
Ashley


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I know too many with that name >.>

Kathryn?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope

Freya?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope, just the villager haha

Sam?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, one of my friends has that name!

Ben?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I used to know a Ben in elementary school...he was really weird ;p

Katelynn?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope.

Leo?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope

Martha?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 5, 2015)

Only Martha Stewart

Leif?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope lol

Delbert?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope lol

Delbert?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

Noo

Arthur?


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 5, 2015)

I do not.

Luke?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, my really annoying neighbour -_-

James?


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 5, 2015)

(Ouch, that's my name.  ) Yes!

Keira?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

No

Renee?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope

Laura?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep
My stepsister

Tamsyn? please someone know me


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Not irl and I don't really know you either 

Sammy?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Nada.

Janet?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Close, but no cigar.

June?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope

Greg?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Only the bestest doctor ever...Dr. Greg House that is! Ha but no. Not really.

Ishmael?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

No

Damian?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

No

Adam?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

No

Junior?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope.

Noah?


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

No,

Marzia?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

No

Louise?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

ye
Craig?


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 5, 2015)

No.
Niko?


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Actually thats the name of my mayor so yeah I guess 

Alexa?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Umm i have a friend named Alexandra who uses Alexa as a nickname so yeah

Seymor?


----------



## Miele (Aug 7, 2015)

Nah
Dulce?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope

Fabian?


----------



## Locket (Aug 7, 2015)

No

Ty? (Tyson is OK too)


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

No
Gabriella?


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes!
Skye?


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope

Vincent?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes
Jessica?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

no
jordan?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

nope
Oliver?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Mmm nope

Donald?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

nope
Mark?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

yes, my uncle
nathan?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

Nope
Landon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Nope.

Opal?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

Nope

Robin?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope

Alexis?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope.

Duncan?


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope
Phoebe?


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

Does phoebe from friends count? ;-;

Will


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes!

Lynn?


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

_Yus

Toby_


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope

Omar?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes 
Daniel?


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

nah

Carmen?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

No. 

Jackson


----------



## Lily. (Aug 16, 2015)

Nope!

Kyle?


----------



## Celty (Aug 16, 2015)

Yep! 

Kaylee?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Yup!

Lisa?


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

No

Jacob


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes. 

Hershel


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

No

Amy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes. 

Kaitlyn


----------



## Abela (Aug 16, 2015)

Yep!

Drew?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Nope. 

Jasper


----------



## alesha (Aug 16, 2015)

On tv... kinda
Autumn?


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yup, well middle name anyways
Aquinesha


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

Nope

Julia?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes.

LAWSHAWNDA?!


----------



## airpeaches (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope

Priscilla?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Yep~

Gloria?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope.
Leila?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope.
Autumn?


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

No

Crystal?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

No.
Christian?


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes

Dominica


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

no

Carla?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

No.
Nik?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope
Lani


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

NOPE

Booker?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

No.
Ajay?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh duh

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> NOPE
> 
> Booker?



R U SURE ABOUT DAT


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know anyone named R U SURE ABOUT DAT

Cheyenne?


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Yup

Valentine


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes!

Carlie


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you count?

Harlens?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

No

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bob


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes

Xavier?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh Professor X

Steve


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

no
Lester


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes.
Dave?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope...

Jade?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes
Fred?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope 

Bonnie


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope.
Bubbly


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh
Antonia


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

No.
Laushanda


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh
Jonnie Smith


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

No.
Gurveer


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh
Wolverine


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

WHAT

Gryffendore


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

Nay...
Ivan?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes.
Rachna?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh
Ajay


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

NOOOOOO I DONT #sarcasm
Lani?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Yh! That's my cousins name! :0


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 25, 2015)

No name but I don't know anyone name Yh

Ella


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

no
Odette


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

No
Lana


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

No.
Lanette


----------



## Jiska (Aug 25, 2015)

No.
Jiska


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

You ^-^ 

Hernando?


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

No. Darin?


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nope Sarah?


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes
Katelyn


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes
Kathy


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

No

Eva


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nope


Keara?


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2015)

Noo

Emily


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

No
Lolly?


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 25, 2015)

Not in real life, but in Animal Crossing yes.

Hannah


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes 
Blaire


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

No

Victoria


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

No. Rosie?


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

No

Eli?


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2015)

No

Andrea?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah.

Conswaila?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

naw

Ajay?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 26, 2015)

Nope

Dennis?


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 26, 2015)

nope
austin


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

On my soccer team.

Josiah?


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes
Phuc?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

I get it but no.

Astrid


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

No.
How about Bich?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't know someone named how about bich

Shia


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

No

Malia?


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nope

Kieran


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

nope

Serena?


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2015)

Nah

Lulu?


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

nope c:

thalia ?


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 27, 2015)

No :C

Susan?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

Yesh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Charlie


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

yep !
jamie ? [a true jamie, not a james]


----------



## JessSux (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep!

Cynthia?


----------



## TofuIdol (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope. 

Thomas?


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep.

Samantha?


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope, love that name though.

Lauren?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, she sat next to me in maths class when I was in comprehensive school. She was nice, but a bit of a drama queen.

Ben?


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

i used to ... not sure what they look like anymore haha

pierre ?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope.

Yuri?


----------



## celestialprince (Aug 27, 2015)

nope!
ruby?


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

celestialprince said:


> nope!
> ruby?



Does Ruby Tuesday count? No? okay .-.

Kendall?


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

No

Katie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 29, 2015)

Yep.

Darren?


----------



## alesha (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, Francesca?


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

no

Danica?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

No.

Janna?


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

No

Brandon


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> No
> 
> Brandon


hahahha ya
jake


----------



## AS176 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ya
Noberto


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

no

Nessa


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

No.

Kenji?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

No

James?


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah.

Michael?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

no

Alina?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope.

Michelle?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 1, 2015)

Yep

Alena?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not spelled that way, but yes.

Edward?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

No. 

Connor?


----------



## DinaAzz (Sep 1, 2015)

Yess.

Melanie?


----------



## milkday (Sep 1, 2015)

Nah. Ottoline?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope,
Thao?


----------



## pandapples (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah, a long time ago.

Christina?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Yep! 

Dana?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeep.

Mike?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

nope

jack?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, (was my first kiss)

Kayla?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

yes

Portia?


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

nope

lottie?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2015)

Used to. 


Ryan?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

no
kevin?


----------



## pandapples (Sep 1, 2015)

yup

yohan?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

nope

Nicole?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah

Bryce?


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

no
Francis?


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

No

Abigail?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No

Crystal


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

no
Christine


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No Christian


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2015)

Not with a same spelling.

Kristian?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No Tristian


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope.

Maddy?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No Mary?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes

Darren?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

No marion?


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

No
Kyra?


----------



## Neon Skylite (Sep 11, 2015)

A girl at my school.
I think of her as a witch because I've played PLAA.

Noel?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 11, 2015)

No

Emma


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes

John?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Jared


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope. .-.

Liam?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

I used to know someone with that name. We were a part of the same group of friends c:

EDIT: Ninja'd. One of my friends has that name. We don't really talk anymore though, but we're still connected with each other via Steam.

Emma?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I used to know someone with that name. We were a part of the same group of friends c:
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd. One of my friends has that name. We don't really talk anymore though, but we're still connected with each other via Steam.



where's the name?

oh well, i'll restart

angie


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope

Roxanne?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> where's the name?
> 
> oh well, i'll restart
> 
> angie



Oh I did edit in a name. 

And nope, Charlie?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup 

Dexter?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

nope.

Natasha?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

no

eren


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

no

wanda?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

no

jade


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes.

Eric?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

No


Natalie?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

yes
frankie


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes


Christopher


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Benjamin?


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Lily?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

yes
anna


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

No 

Terry?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope.

Melanie?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes.

Nissi?


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Ella?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 8, 2015)

No.

Jack?


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Cameron?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Penelope?


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Jessica?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Annie?


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Megan?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Daniella?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

i think??? it's a kid of one of my parents..... or if her name was something that sounds similar.... idk

evan


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

No.

Ashley?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Danny?


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup!

Cat?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope. I do have an actual cat though. Her name's Daisy.

Sarah?


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes.

Lyra?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Drew?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

no

louise


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope

Mason


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

no

kathryn


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope

Vikki?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Cory?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

yes

Alexandra


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Joseph


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Nah
Ella?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah

Allison


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

yes.

tae?


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2015)

No, I know Tay though

Jenny


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope

Penelope


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Nu
Cailyn?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

No.

Erika/Erica


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

yes.

amayas?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope.

Amanda


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep

Jordan


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup

Rupert?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope.

Alexander?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes
Penny


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope 

Ben?


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Bob?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Nahhh
Jim?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope

Justin


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Steven


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Megan


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

yes

Phil?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep

Julian


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

nope

Summer


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

no

donald


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

I have Trump's autograph if you want to know so yes

Hillary


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Fred


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2015)

yes

George


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes

Kevin?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep

Prince?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

no

bailey


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

naw


Stephen?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

No

David


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

tons of them.


Andrew?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep

Brett?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

No


Samantha?


----------



## MalevolentMinun (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes 

John?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep

Malia?


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 8, 2015)

nope

Darius?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope
Dominic?


----------



## Darrling (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes! 

Trinity? 

(always thought it was a gorgeous name)​


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep.

Colleen?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

nope

peggy?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope

Vivian?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Do video game characters count?

Lillian?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yes

princess?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Do video game characters count?
> 
> Lillian?



I'm not sure. 

And no.

Lina?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope.

Mina?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

No

Elijah?


----------



## Darrling (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope! 

Danni? (female version) 

​


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

Nuhh

Judy?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

no

Brandon?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

nope

john?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes.

Kai


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

not in person

Lacey?


----------



## MalevolentMinun (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope 

Frank?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah,
Kenny?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

nope

phil?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Phillip, but not Phil. 

Tatum?


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

No


Julie?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

No. 

Jasmine?


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes

Lola?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 11, 2015)

No
Karla?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope

Evelyn?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes

Karen


----------



## cinny (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes

Jared?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

No

Tina?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope

Irene?


----------



## glow (Nov 12, 2015)

no

Kalista/Calista?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

no

lindsay


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes.

Margot?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 12, 2015)

No.

Miranda?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

no

joseph


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

no

Lara


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

no

gill?


----------



## Megan. (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes 

Alex


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yes

andy


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

No

Natalia


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

nope

steve


----------



## cinny (Nov 12, 2015)

No

Dylan


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2015)

Yep

Josie?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope

Layla?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

nope

Joanne?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes myself 

Veronica


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope.

Tim?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

nope

bob?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope. Only a cat

Will?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yes

freddie?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope

Alexis?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

no

donny?


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

naw

Annalise?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

no

jennica


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

no

jenna


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

No

Mike?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

no

alice


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

no

lola


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

no

jessica


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yus!

James?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

nope

noah?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes

Carl?


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

yes .-.

Sofia


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope

Alan?


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes

Tammi


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

No

Celina?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope

Trinity?


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Nah


Alexander

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nah


Alexander


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Nah

Don?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope

Jane?


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Yep! My grandma

Stewart?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

No.

Summer?


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

No


Nicole?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

No

Steve?


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

no

gabriel


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

I know a Gabriella

Sara?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes
Yoon? (besides me i highly doubt it)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Mmmmm nah

Unjan?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

No


Yuliana?


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Joshua


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Mary


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Rachel


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Corbin


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Elizabeth


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Kailey


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

no. 

gabriel?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Thomas?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

used to. so yes.

katrina?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Hannah?


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes!

Olivia?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

used to. she was quite a b**ch. 

miley? lol


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

No, not personally. 

;__; Olivia is my baby sister

Eric?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yas...jerk 

Kate?


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes in elementary school 

Quinn?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 14, 2015)

yep (my friends little sister)

eva?


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

No 

Walter?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, crazy lady. 

Taylor?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, my cousin.

Bob


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes my coworker's husband 

Bonnie?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No.

Alice?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, the koala villager.

Athena?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No.

Grace?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

a mean language teacher

camellia


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No.

Rick?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

yes, fantasyrick! (◜◡◝)

ann?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes....I'd rather not talk about her 

Joy?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

no :c

Syria?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Sam?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

horrible memories （?-`）.｡oO

Vienna?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No. 

Yani?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

yes!

Alicia?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes ....ugh!

Fred?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

no.

may?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No.

Jake?


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes!

Becky?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

no. 

jayden?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Sabrina?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

no

susan?


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Kimberly


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Jimmy?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 14, 2015)

yes

jack


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Nick?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

yup,
Alec?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

Yus!

Marcio?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

no

chris?


----------



## Megan. (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Tony


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

no

james


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't think so

Cassidy?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 14, 2015)

nah

eric


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

no

buchanan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2015)

Nope

Tiffany?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Layla?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

no 

barnes


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Carl?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 14, 2015)

I think so... it's my brother's friend but I think he spells it with a K

Greg


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Jamie?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2015)

n--- yes! O__O

Melanie? XD


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Jess?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes-- 

Emily?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

no

Matt?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 14, 2015)

Like 5 Matts XD

Isaiah?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Nope.

Amy/Aimee/whatever other way it can be spelt?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 14, 2015)

yup loads

max


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

nope

noah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Sam?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

nope

cindy


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

yes

Daniella?


----------



## Megan. (Nov 14, 2015)

No

Rebecca


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes

Kaylee


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

candace


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes

Spurgeon?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

No. Is that a name?

Carol


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

Nope

Isabella?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes

Angelina?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

autumn


----------



## Megan. (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Leon


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

xavier


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes
Abby


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

emily


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes.

Edward


----------



## Damniel (Nov 15, 2015)

Not personally.
Miriam


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 15, 2015)

No, Thalia?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

If my knowledge of Greek mythology is correct, then yes.
(Before you read this next one, some parents have actually named their children something as outgoing as this)
Repent or Burn in Everlasting Hell?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 15, 2015)

Uh nope
Anyeh?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 15, 2015)

nope

melanie?


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


diana


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

robert


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes


Julian


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

no

flora


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

fawn


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

aubrey


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

joan


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

jack


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

peggy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Jason


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Tyler


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

yes
Zach


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes

Jared


----------



## MariaD123 (Nov 15, 2015)

No
Julia?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Frank


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Ana?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

yes
Lincoln


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

No 

Harley


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

yes
Katrina


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes 

Katriona


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

lol no
Eric?


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 15, 2015)

Funny ass kid in my class that be roasting people 
Sharkeisha?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

No 

Shannon


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

sebastian


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Patricia


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

rosie?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Diana


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Yuelia


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

natasha


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Scott?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

steve?


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 15, 2015)

yes

sophie


----------



## aliscka (Nov 15, 2015)

As common as that name is, I actually don't!  But I know two Sophias.

Beth


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

anthony


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

dan


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yes

jesse


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

jennifer


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

No 

Mercedes


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

astrid


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

harry?


----------



## ceanes (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes,

Sean?


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes

Lulu?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

no

charlotte?


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

no..

danita


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Heyden (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah

Theresa


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Marco?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

no

edward


----------



## ceanes (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes,

Tina?


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

No

Juliet?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 16, 2015)

No

Harriet?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

no

freya


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 16, 2015)

No
Phoebe?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

no

gavin


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes.

Angela?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

yes, I don't really like her. She seems kind of absent minded ;/

Martin?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

No

Eunice


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 16, 2015)

God no
Manny


----------



## HMCaprica (Nov 16, 2015)

yes
Coreena


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

no

anthony?


----------



## HMCaprica (Nov 16, 2015)

yes

Aiva?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 16, 2015)

Nup

Ernesto?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

no

danica


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

no

emily


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

no

dennis


----------



## Mink (Nov 17, 2015)

no, vivi?


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

uhh you?? 

liliana


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm sure I do but I can't think of her...

Moe?


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

nope

ariana


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 17, 2015)

no

Amanda


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

No

Russell?


----------



## pandapples (Nov 18, 2015)

No 

Kimberly


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Nupe:C Abigail? :0


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

You don't count, so no.

Harley?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope

Thomas?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

OMG YASS
Mary


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Yup I used to, hopefully that counts...

George.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

hate him, a bully's brother :/

John?


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes,

Theresa


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep.

Phoebe.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

yes, an uchi ostrich

cena


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

No

Oliver


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

no

bill


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 19, 2015)

Yep.

Stephen.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 19, 2015)

no

Abigail


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

omgitsabigail!

Rain?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

no

lily?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

yes

Davis?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

no

remus?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 19, 2015)

No

Bella?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes

Jasmine?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Omg yes miharu <3

Autumn?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

nope

Sarah?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes

Angel


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2015)

No

Christina?


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

no

Joey


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

no

Daniel?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep.

Riley?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 20, 2015)

Nope

Steven?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2015)

yes
shaniqua


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

no

renee?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 20, 2015)

No.

Ian?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Not really.

Bernie?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

No.

Candy?


----------



## aericell (Nov 21, 2015)

no

Leanne


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

no

judy


----------



## MariaD123 (Nov 21, 2015)

No 
Kristen


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 21, 2015)

yep
jamie


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes! He's my cousin
Nejanah?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

no.

Marcus?


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep, I know everyone (I know it sounded creepy...)
Autumn?


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

No

Nathalie?


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes
Ruby?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

no.

faith?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

yes
bobby


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 21, 2015)

no
rolanda?


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

no

Steve?


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes
Pheobe


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

no
francine?


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes 
Amelia?


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

no
Bob


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

no. 

albert


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

no

gigi


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 21, 2015)

As a nickname only.


Elsa


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep...

Laura.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

No but I know Lauren

Lola?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

nope

kate?


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

no but i know Katelyn

Giselle?


----------



## MariaD123 (Nov 21, 2015)

No
Susan


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

no

darren?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 21, 2015)

yes

Ivana


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

no

Rae?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

no. 

eric


----------



## Megan. (Nov 21, 2015)

No

Jennifer


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

yes, but not personally. jennifer lopez hehe.

jed?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

No

Marlon?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope.

Julia?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes.

Carmen?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope.
Travis?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

No.

Lauren?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mhmm.

Isaac?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope

Jack?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope.

Isaiah?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

No.

Josiah?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 21, 2015)

No.

Cindy?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

My neighbour.

Henrik?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope.

Jonathan?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes.

Nikolas?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes

Angel?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes, 3.. 


Mathilde


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

no

thomas


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes

Chieu?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 22, 2015)

no. is that an english name?

Stephanie?


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah.

Cheyenne?


----------



## alesha (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes
Isabelle?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah, myself
bob


----------



## Cherubi (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup.

Cillian?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 22, 2015)

No 

Janette?


----------



## Peter (Nov 22, 2015)

yes

Elizabeth?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 22, 2015)

used to. 

anna?


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes

Fanny?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 22, 2015)

No

Jacob?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep

Ariana?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

No?

Sofia?


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 22, 2015)

Nope
Dorie?​


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 22, 2015)

No
James?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes.

Sara?


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes but with an H at the end

Kaelyn?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes

DANK


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

No.

Julie?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes.

Ava?


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

No

Charles?


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

no

Felix


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes.

Graham?


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

no

cesar


----------



## Joy (Nov 28, 2015)

No
Genevieve?


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

No

Sasha?


----------



## Noah2000 (Nov 28, 2015)

Nope

Blase?


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes

Violette?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

no, 

Griffin?


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

No

Riley?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope 

Linda?


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

No
Charlotte?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

dana?


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Nov 29, 2015)

No.

Rosey?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

Joe


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

no

stacy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope.

Anna?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

mayra


----------



## Peter (Nov 29, 2015)

nopeee

oliver?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope

Liam?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

cody


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, He's a weird 7th grader I know

Albert?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope

Amara?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

No

Kyle?


----------



## Peter (Nov 29, 2015)

yes

olivia?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

No

Steven?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

cesar


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

No

Alexis?


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes

Caleb?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

elena


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

no

tony


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 29, 2015)

yes

Aissatou


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

no..

george


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

no

susan


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

nope

violet


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

no

Kashiyuka


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

No

Gigi


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 29, 2015)

a girl who does my hair yes

Kayla


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

I use to

Robert?


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes

Shelby


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 30, 2015)

Nah
Jim?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 30, 2015)

No

Marina?


----------



## Moonlight- (Nov 30, 2015)

No
Alasdair?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

No

Jenny?


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2015)

no

robert


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2015)

mhm

Naomi?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

No

Luka


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 1, 2015)

No.

Persephone.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

No

Layla


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope
De?rbl?gh


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2015)

yes
Hayleigh/hayley


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope
Sh?sha


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope

Chlo??


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ahhhhh my bff YESSSS
Eligha??


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope
Niamh?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope

Merida?


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes
Aoife


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes 
Em?r??


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

No

Xiomara?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

No

Katie?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 1, 2015)

no.

janus?


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2015)

uh no

karl


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

no

Bob?


----------



## alesha (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep
Nejanah?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

no

eric?


----------



## alesha (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes
Autumn?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes

Jeremy?


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 1, 2015)

No 
Jane?


----------



## Demquas (Dec 1, 2015)

Mhmm

Flora?


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope

Jennifer?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

yes.

Alicia?


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah 
Kevin?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

no.

Jasmine?


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 1, 2015)

yes
Lucas?


----------



## Aali (Dec 1, 2015)

Not unless video games count.

Wyatt?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

No

Brant?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 1, 2015)

Nupe
Sam?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

nope.

Tina?


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes

Aaron?


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope

Isaac?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep

Jebediah?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope

Morty?


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 1, 2015)

no, Zak?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes

Ross?


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 1, 2015)

If this excludes Ross from Game Grumps, no. XP

Danny?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Dec 1, 2015)

Again, exlcuding Game grumps, No

Arin? (Erin, or aaron)


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 1, 2015)

Surprisingly yes, Aaron. He bullied me until I kicked him in the nuts. XD

Mike?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, absolute jerk who told me to kill myself several times.

Glenn?


----------



## Luxen (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope.

Alicia?


----------



## Joy (Dec 1, 2015)

No

Mark?


----------



## piichinu (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes

****


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

don't think so

jenna


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope.

Adrian?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes

Randy?


----------



## Contessa (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope.

Mason?


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes

Demarcus?


----------



## Luxen (Dec 3, 2015)

Nope.

Karla?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

No.

Terry?


----------



## Soraru (Dec 3, 2015)

No.

Sean?


----------



## Que (Dec 3, 2015)

No.

Lucas?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2015)

No

Taylor?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes.

Stephanie?


----------



## Soraru (Dec 3, 2015)

No. 

Gavin?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 3, 2015)

No

Brittney?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

No.

Jonathan?


----------



## Joy (Dec 3, 2015)

No

Maya?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes.

Sarah?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 3, 2015)

No. Egbert?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 3, 2015)

No

James?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes.

Clara?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmm nope.

Drew


----------



## riummi (Dec 4, 2015)

nope

jennifer?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes...........>_>

Carrie?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope.

Jennifer?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes...

Lana?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope.

Annie?


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 4, 2015)

yep!!
Kady


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes

Egore?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope
Diana?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope (except for my villager haha)

Erin?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope

Bobby?


----------



## Luxen (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope.

Jorge?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 4, 2015)

No.

Missy?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 4, 2015)

Naaaaaaah.

Jenny?


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

no

karen


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2015)

No

Alex?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 4, 2015)

yas, many


Madeline


----------



## teto (Dec 4, 2015)

No,

Eloise?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes

Ankha?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

No. (besides the villager, of course!)

Mackenzie?


----------



## Contessa (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes 

Louise?


----------



## Frost (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope

Kelli?


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope
John Cena?


----------



## Contessa (Dec 4, 2015)

:/ 

Anthony


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 4, 2015)

Yup. 

Denise


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2015)

No

Monica?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope.

Nicki?


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2015)

No

Ariana?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

No

Mathew?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

No.

Ashley?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, my cousin actually.

Tara?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, actually. We don't talk nowadays though.

Max?


----------



## riummi (Dec 5, 2015)

yes - well its his nickname 

Cynthia?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope

Daphne?


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 5, 2015)

No.

Celeste?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 5, 2015)

used to.

rose?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

no

Zhang?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope.

Christian?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope

Harvey


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope
Emma?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes 

Jessica?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes.

Christina?


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2015)

Nah.

Lola?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope.

Alyssa?


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Dec 5, 2015)

No.

Zoe? (Doesn't have to be spelled like that)


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 5, 2015)

No.
Tiffany?


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes. (it's spelt Tiffaney though.)

Giselle?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 5, 2015)

No

Samantha?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope.

Kaitlin? (alternate spelling: Caitlin, Caitlyn, Kaitlyn, etc.)


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes
Darth


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

No

Julie?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

No, but I know a Julia.

Kyle?


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

No

Miguel?


----------



## axo (Dec 5, 2015)

No.

Bob?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 5, 2015)

No but I know a bobby...

Jasmine?


----------



## axo (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes!

Julia?


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

No

Alexandra?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep.

Sonia?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 5, 2015)

No.

Chloe?


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

No

Sofia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't think so

Elizabeth?


----------



## wer8888 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep. Anthony?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

No.

Natalie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

No

Jessica?


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

yes

Willow?


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

no

samuel?


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

yes and he's annoying

jack


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes and I hate him >:C

Lila


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

No

Mark?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Yup!

Milly


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

No

Luke?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Nupe 

Molly?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmm no

Sarah?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Nope 

Abigail :33


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

No

Courtney?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Nupe

Kitty2201? ^-^


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

lol

Olivia?


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

yes

logan


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Omg Yas!
Sam


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

yes

Drake?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

No

David?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Nupe

Jason


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes

Micheal?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Nupe

KATNISS EVERDEEN FROM HUNGER GAMES


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

Tiffany?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

Nope.

Allen?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Nope

Ella?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

No

Nevaeh?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

Nope

Sunny?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

No, but I've named Sims that XD

Katelyn?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope 

Jack?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Hailey?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep

Muzzy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Jimmy?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No but I know jimmy neutron

Lani?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

NO!

Ella


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Kim?


----------



## Joy (Dec 12, 2015)

I know kim possible.. lol

Asia?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope

Danny


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

I know a Daniel 

Anthony?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Not irl xD

Jade


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Tony?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

I KNOW A TONY JONES! HE HAS A GOODASS BBQ AND FOOT MASSAGE

Faye?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Rebecca?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep

Eleanor?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Ajay?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Who?

..oh yeah, I forgot who I was

Ella?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Alexis?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

THAS ME WIFE

Gerard?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Jared?


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes

Cynthia?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

No, Evelyn.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes

Melanie?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes...

Bobilina


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

Never even heard of that name before.

Serena?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope 

Tyler


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep, I had a crush on him in 6th grade haha

Darren?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope 

Alexandra


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Luis?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Sandra


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Yuribelle?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Pfft no

Bonnie


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No.

Dia?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope

Kayla?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

I used to

Daniel?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Eh I know a Danny

Antonia


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Wei?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope

Jack


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Mohammadi?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Alice?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Galilea?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Lmao no

Eugene <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

yes

Chetana?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope

Tsukiya


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Brooklyn?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Nope
> 
> Tsukiya



no

Devaraja?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Piper?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Yumi


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

No.

Drishti?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Tefo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

No.

Gautama?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

I used to a while back.

Stacy?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds familiarz.

Shamsi?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Shazia?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Bridget?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Kaelyn


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes

Camelia?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

June


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

April?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope

Cameron


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeh

Jayson?

(yes with a y)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no 

Bahar?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Britney?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Jade?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no


Arman?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes

Tiana?

(also what's with these snowflakes?)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Arezoo?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Abigail?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Ardashir?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Maggie?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Elaheh?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Delilah?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Izzy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

yes

Firuzeh?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Maya?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Golbahar?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 12, 2015)

wtf? lol

Lenin?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Matthew?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no.

Jahangir?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Lucien?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

Morvarid?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Paige?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no.

Hanyu?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Steven?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

lol no

Bo?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Lily?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

No.

Huiliang?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no.

Chuanli?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Isaac?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 12, 2015)

No.

Destiny?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes

Clare?


----------



## Splendor (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes. 
Karen?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Jake?


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 12, 2015)

No

 Samantha?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no

An-reng?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

No

Annie


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Unfortunately, yes.

Misaki


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

no.

Jei Lin?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Kit?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope.

Kathleen?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Josh?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Tina?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes! (mommy i love u)

Darren?


----------



## Ruto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Lloyd?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Ellie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Jeremiah?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Benson?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

no

Dora?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Nicole?


----------



## Contessa (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes and they're amazing

Jason?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes 

Mary?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes. A couple of them.

Mike?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope

Ben?


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

April?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

May?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 13, 2015)

No

June? xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Genevieve!


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

July?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Angel?


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Angela?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Sharon?


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Lupe?


----------



## Mango (Dec 13, 2015)

no wtf kinda name is that

oliver


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

no

Lola?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Ebony?


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Zara?


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Diamond?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Jack?


----------



## Roxi (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Nicole?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Shanae?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope.

Hannah?


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

no

wendy


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope

Elizabeth?


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

yes

hunter


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

ninja'd, nope

Bonnie?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Lucy?


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Arturo


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, if Fallout 4 counts.

Bernard?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Julie?


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2015)

No.

Zeb?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Stacy?


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah

Beatrice?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, my best friend actually.

Ariana?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

Jamie?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

yup!

Catherine?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Dylan?


----------



## Ruto (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Jade?


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope!

Elliott?


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope

Jasmin?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes

James?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 13, 2015)

no 

Hyun?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

No

Katherine?


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

No.

Lily?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 14, 2015)

no.

Amanda?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes

Amelia?


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

No.

Roxanne?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

No

Mandy?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

No

Kirk


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> No
> 
> Kirk



No

Kurt?


----------



## Ruto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes

Annie?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

Sort of... My grandma's name is Anne.

Liam?


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 14, 2015)

No

Hailey


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

I used to :'D

Jacob


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes

Mollie?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

No

Kylie


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Nope.

Amadeus?


----------



## aericell (Dec 14, 2015)

No

Tristan


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 14, 2015)

nope





















 Elijah Wood


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

no

isabelle


----------



## aericell (Dec 14, 2015)

no

renee


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

no

parker


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

no (unless peter parker counts)

Ivy


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Carl?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Billy?


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes.

Tori?


----------



## Ruto (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Leon?


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Billy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Eric?


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes.

Gordon?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Lauren


----------



## aericell (Dec 15, 2015)

no

noah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Jerry?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Jessica?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Tim?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Marc?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Geroge?


----------



## Peter (Dec 15, 2015)

nope

Charlotte?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Brianna?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Shane?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Penny?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nope

Rebecca


----------



## MistressCake (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes!

Charles?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

No.

Lauren?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, quite a few.

Ginger?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

No.

Madison?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep, she was one of the super popular girls in high school.

Henrietta?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Lily


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Gary?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

No

Kiki?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes

Jane?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

no

Nguyen?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 16, 2015)

No

Teresa?


----------



## Splendor (Dec 16, 2015)

Yas. ♥ 

Jenny?


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 16, 2015)

No.

Amy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 16, 2015)

no.

thomas


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 16, 2015)

No

Avery?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

No

Sarah?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes.....grrr bad memories

Tania?


----------



## mahonia (Dec 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> Yup!
> 
> Alex?


nope.
emily?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes! 

Mary?


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

No!

Mettaton?
(im sorry)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 16, 2015)

nope

shelly?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

No

Marc?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

Nope~

Oliver?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nope

Jason?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes

Brianna?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes

Rod?


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

No

Julian?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nope.

Barry?


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

No

Lenny


----------



## Jeongguk (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes!

Jack?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

No.

Marissa?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes

Cecil?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

I know a Cecilio but not just Cecil.

Cecilio?


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2015)

No.

Justice?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

NO

Wang Xiaofung?


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nope

Angelo?


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

yes actually!

florence?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

nope

Lou?


----------



## mahonia (Dec 17, 2015)

yes 
kevin?


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

No

Brooke?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes.

Kenneth?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ya

James?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep

Felix?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

No

Jas0n?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

yes

amelia?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes

Kathy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes

Anabelle?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

No.

Jessica?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes

Wendy?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 17, 2015)

No. 

Brock?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

No

Mason?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

No

Jenny?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

oops


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes
Juliana?


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes

Giselle?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes
Isabell?


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

With an E at the end

Melanie?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

no.

Yi?


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

No

Arlene


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 17, 2015)

No

Gia?


----------



## Joy (Dec 17, 2015)

Nope

Vanessa?


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes

Vivi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes

Vivi


----------



## aericell (Dec 17, 2015)

no

leslie


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Ajay?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Caroline?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Lani?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

no

Gia Gunn?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope

Alexis?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

wtf no

Adore Delano


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Em..no

Apollo?


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Melanie


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

no

CHanyeol?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Layla


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

no

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

YAS <3

Amy?


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

No



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> CHanyeol?



OFC 

Jamie


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Alice?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

no

mary?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

No.

Vincent...?


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Jacob?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Emily?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Diana?


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Natalie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Brittney?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

no

Molly?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Jade?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

no

janelle?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Garrett?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

No

John?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Liam?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes

Liam?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Nicole?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Lael?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Michael?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yea

Aiden?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Demi?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya

Debby?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Libby?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Julia?


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Wyatt?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Blake


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Liz?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Abby?


----------



## itsElena (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes.

Elena?


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Victoria?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Andre?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya

Jason?


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

nope.

jasper?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

alphys said:


> nope.
> 
> jasper?



Nope

Lucy?
alphys love me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Chris?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Tina?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes

Isabella?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

No

Molly?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Owen?


----------



## Rose (Dec 19, 2015)

No.

Holly?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Trinity? (Why am I naming my siblings ;-; )


----------



## Rose (Dec 19, 2015)

Nah.

Sierra?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Jessika?


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Not with a k
But with a c

Gary


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Zeke or Ezekiel?


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope  never heard of them

David


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope

Teresa?


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Hmm maybe once I've met a taresa 

JasonBurrows


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope. Omg XD

Tlessia?


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Ralph


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope Oh wait there's that short fat kid on the simspons

Kaylene?


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope

Martin


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope

Emma?


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes I know Emma

Cathy


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope

Michelle


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Erm I believe one of my local coffee baristas is called Michelle

Chloe


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes. Every Chloe i've met i haven't been a fan of.

Alice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 19, 2015)

no

nathan?


----------



## Pearls (Dec 19, 2015)

yes
jeremy?


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Jamie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

No

alice


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope.

Hailey


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya

Eric?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 19, 2015)

Omg YES! He's my uncle:3

Jack?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Fred?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes my best friend is Fred

Bob the builder:3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yea when I was 4. lol

Tim?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Julia


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Billy?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

No.

Leanne?


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope

Voltaire?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Katherine?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Jessica?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

no 
sarah?


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Larry?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

NI

Mzrceh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Mary


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

No

barry


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Stella


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

no

victoria


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya

Jeff?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

no

David?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya

Daniel?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

YES

Brandon?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

no

Katsuyoshi?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> No
> 
> Mary



Well, now you do know someone named Mzrceh!


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Kit?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> no
> 
> Katsuyoshi?
> 
> ...



Didn't know Mzrceh was mary. 

Yes

Derrick?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes.

Alexander?


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Ilona?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope

Annette?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes, my aunt.

Jesse?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yeah

amy?


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

no

myra


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 19, 2015)

No

Kevin?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes

Joe?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

No. 

Shannon?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

No

Olivia?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

no

kujira


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

No

Ariel?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

no

matsuzaki


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

no

layla


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

No. 

Kamil?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya

Jannis?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

No

Justin?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

nope

josh?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2015)

noope
Kelly?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

No

Devin?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

No

Devin?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 20, 2015)

No

Alyssa?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

nope

grace?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Nope. 

Kelvin?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nope.

Agatha?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 21, 2015)

Nope

Becky?


----------



## mahonia (Dec 21, 2015)

nope
pheobe?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes

Melissa?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Oops double post


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

No

Jenny?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

no lol

Higa?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## aericell (Dec 23, 2015)

yes

roxie


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

no

kim


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)

No 

Lauren?


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes

Elizabeth?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

nah


park?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope

Fred?


----------



## matt (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope

Ricky


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

NO

LEE


----------



## matt (Dec 23, 2015)

No

David


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes

Jun?


----------



## Albuns (Dec 23, 2015)

Yush

Thien?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 23, 2015)

No

Nicholas?


----------



## Goth (Dec 23, 2015)

no

Dream?


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2015)

No.

Bob?


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2015)

No.

Bob?


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

Nah


Olga?


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

No
Rose?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

No

Monique?


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

No

Alexandra?


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

no

satan?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

My, what a coincidence, it's my name! 
Adolf


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2015)

No

Toby?


----------



## drizzy (Dec 24, 2015)

no.

clara?


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

no

kayla


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

no

nicole


----------



## drizzy (Dec 24, 2015)

yes

glenda?


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

no 

emma?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 24, 2015)

yes~

Jenny?


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

no

francine


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

No

Chase?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

No

Neil?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes lol

Larry?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Rena? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## okaimii (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes.

Nina?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Dina? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Tara?


----------



## radioloves (Dec 25, 2015)

Nah,

Alice?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Cindy Lou Who? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

I might know a Cindy

Kelly?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes

Lottie? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

No xD

Nick?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Joey? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

Joey No, but I know a Joe

Rachael?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Neko? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

Nope.

Lorenzo?


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 25, 2015)

No.

Eric?


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 25, 2015)

yeah

Lana?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Amelia?


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Isabelle


----------



## aericell (Dec 25, 2015)

no

kevin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes

Sarah?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

No. Dallas?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Charles?


----------



## drizzy (Dec 25, 2015)

yeees.

diego?


----------



## Valliecat (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Eliza?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

NO

Sandy?


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Harry


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 25, 2015)

No. 
Timothy?


----------



## drizzy (Dec 25, 2015)

yes. god he's so... :/

sallie?


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2015)

no

Diana


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

No.

Elise?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

No?

Tonya


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Caroline


----------



## drizzy (Dec 25, 2015)

yes!

maya?


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2015)

Nope.

Lily?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Lacey?


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Judy?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

No

Amanda?


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes

Makayla?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes!

Marty


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

no

jane?


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

no

monica


----------



## Heyden (Dec 26, 2015)

yes

ezra


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

no

victoria


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

yes

marnie?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2015)

No.

Claire?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 28, 2015)

No

Louis?


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 29, 2015)

yes.

Angela?


----------



## Bjork (Dec 29, 2015)

dont think so

jessica


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ya

Nicole?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Brittney?


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes.

Chris?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes

John?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes

Myrtle?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Blake?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

no

alan?


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

no

faith


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

no

eric


----------



## evies (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes

Ricardo?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Jason?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

yea

esmeralda?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Nathan?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

yuuup

andrew?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ya

Cody?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

yess

peter?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Jerry?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

no

tom?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

ya

alex


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

no

janelle


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

no

garrett?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Fred?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ya

Carl?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Doug?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

no

Sabrina


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

mmhmm

Joyce?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Mark?


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes. 
Juliet?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Wendy?


----------



## Regina (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Cara


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Leah?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

no

david


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 30, 2015)

yes, shannon.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

No

Bob


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 30, 2015)

Nope

Clay?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

no

sasha


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

No

Paula?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

does paula deen count

joshua?


----------



## hzl (Dec 31, 2015)

used to

Kate?


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes.

Edward?


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 31, 2015)

Nope.

Colleen?


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorta kinda.

Jonathan.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

No

Abby?


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

No.

Jacob?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Kind of (my brother's middle name)

Emily?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

No

Nate?


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 1, 2016)

No

Bluebear?


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

no

ailee


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes but spelled differently

Tyler?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

ninja'd, yes

Penny?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

No

Sam?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 3, 2016)

yes

Arlo?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

No

Grace?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nope.

Xavier?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes

Andrea?


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes.

Matthew?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

No

Jesse


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

NO,

MEPPECHAN


----------



## evies (Jan 10, 2016)

No

Sebastian


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes 

Pedro


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes
Anthony?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes

Carl?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope

Max


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope.

Charlie


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes

Theo


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

No.
Makenzie?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Yup.

Kate?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes

Cissy


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope-

Trevor?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes

Daniel?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes ; One of my Supervisors at work, actually XD

William


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope! 

Jessica?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

no

calpeachls


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

nope lol

Dzulyeta (pronounced Julietta)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

No.

Hayden?


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope

Brady?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

yes

Addison?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

No

Anne?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

No

Amy


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes..but spelled Amiee

Landon?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 11, 2016)

No

Clara?


----------



## aericell (Jan 11, 2016)

no

denise


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 11, 2016)

no

Amanda


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep

Holden?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope

Alexander


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

No.

Wanda?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

nope

joyce?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope.

Jessica?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

yes.

tevin?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

No.

Brian?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes. 

Cynthia?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope.

Lena?


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

No

Liliana?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

No.

George?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Yuh. 

Charlene?


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

No

Hailey?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No

Hailey?


----------



## Joy (Jan 12, 2016)

No

Miles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

No

Katrina?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2016)

yeap

kameron?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

nuh

Rachel?


----------



## focus (Jan 12, 2016)

yup.

Lola?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nuh

Jen?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 12, 2016)

nope

Violet?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 12, 2016)

no
Bella?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, actually.

Bob?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes

Rob


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope

Megan?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes

Drake


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope

Tiffany?


----------



## Anine (Jan 12, 2016)

Yep,

Christine?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope

Amber?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 12, 2016)

yes
Juliana?


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope

Holly


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope
Reagan?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 14, 2016)

no
Maya?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 14, 2016)

Nope

Ella?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 14, 2016)

Kinda but met her like once

Hildegard?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2016)

No.

Cyrus?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

Nox said:


> No.
> 
> Cyrus?



I remember waiting on a Haitian guy and the name on his card was Cyrus.... thats about it though lol!
they left me a bad tip

Alyssa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 14, 2016)

No

Luke?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes

Cynthia?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

omg yes!

Micah


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 14, 2016)

Yep

Nicole?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

Nope


Heather?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 14, 2016)

No.

Danny?


----------



## PandaDarling (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes

Elvina ?


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

No

Christina


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Adam?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Skylar?


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

nope

jonas


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Jake?


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

unfortunately, yes.

Katherine?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes.

Damien?


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

Bob?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

no

marcus?


----------



## soda (Jan 15, 2016)

i used to live near a Marcus and he's in jail now for trying to kill one of his parents. 

Anita


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

nope! 

Leah?


----------



## Miii (Jan 15, 2016)

Met so many Leahs, so yes.

Mika?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

nope

elizabeth


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, It's my mother's name. 
Spencer


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

No

Julie?


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

No but funny story my friend used that name once when somebody caught them stealing from hot topic

Isabel?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

No

Jessica?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

Nox said:


> Yes, It's my mother's name.
> Spencer



MINE TOO :0000000 That's why i said it asffdm fnd

ive known like 4 jessica's

uh, amanda?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yes she was mean

nicole?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

i think??????????

David


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yes

cody?


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

No. 

Cara?


----------



## riummi (Jan 17, 2016)

nope

adrien


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

no

lily


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 17, 2016)

Nope

Davina


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

No

Cole


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes, he has inverted ribs and is a genius at Rubix Cubes

Bonquiqui


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

Mmm I Bonquiqui definitely rings a bell.

Cecilia


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

Nope.

Monique?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

no

Luanne?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

Nope!

Joyce?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes!


Joseph?


----------



## focus (Jan 17, 2016)

nope

kian?


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2016)

No

Chaz?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

no

Margaux?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

no

sunny??


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes when I was younger

Kael?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

sort of, my sister uses that as a screen name lol

Mitchell?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

yes,

piper?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

nope..

Marie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2016)

No

Paula?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes

Maddie?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes *cough* venturiantale *cough*

Rachel?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Nope.

Alexis?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes

Katelyn?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 17, 2016)

yes

POOPYHEAD NUGGEST


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

no.

anabelle?


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

No

Stella?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 17, 2016)

Nope

Marie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes

Hilary?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

No


Terry?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Dez?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

no

trey?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes

Annabelle?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Marie?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

No


Lydia?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Callie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes

Norma?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Juliana?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

no

Olivia?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 18, 2016)

No 

Riley?


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

yes
Greviere


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

No


Kimberly?


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

No.

Sasha?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Freya?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

No 

Auron?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Peter?


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

no

Austin?


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

no

matt?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 18, 2016)

yes. 

Angelo?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

used to

harold lol


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

Nope!
Mason?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

no

andrew?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes

Stanley?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

no

alexa?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

Nope

Jose


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

Yep

Andrea?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes~

Joshua?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes

Henry?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

No

Mackenzie?


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

no

Raven?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes


Sabrina?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

Dan?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

No.

Rena? :3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

seven?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

No.

Trent


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

rebecca?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes

Lani?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

nope

caroline?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes

Tori?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

evan?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes

Kate?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

yes

sadie?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

No

Carmen?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

cole?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)

No

LILLIANE


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

NO

MARIE


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

THAT'S MY OLDEST SISTER'S AND MOM'S MIDDLE NAME IF THAT COUNTS

MARY


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

No.
Sam?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes

Helen?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Auntie Helen! Yes.

Joe?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

yes, my uncle

nicole?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes.
Betty?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

fred?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

No.

Jenny?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no

mr. krabs?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes <3

Tom?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

no </3

jerry?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes

Rachel?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes.
Wanda?


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 25, 2016)

No. 

Amber?


----------



## meowduck (Jan 25, 2016)

Nope
Carter?


----------



## Megan. (Jan 25, 2016)

No. 
Charlotte?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 25, 2016)

No 

Kristine


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes.

Chester?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

No.
Mason?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

No

Calen?


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

No

Gracelia?


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

No.

Korin?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

Nah..

Rebecca?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep

Leticia?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope..

Todd?


----------



## RRJay (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope! 

Robin? (lol)


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 26, 2016)

no

lindsay


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

no

Kimberly?


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes

Dulce


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)

No. 

Mandy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope.
Gigi?


----------



## jmaslaki (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope. Armaan?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

Negative

Mike


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

No.
Toby?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yup!

Damali?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

Nope

Max


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Nope.
Gabe?


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 28, 2016)

Nope! Annie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

no.

Kendall?


----------



## Megan. (Jan 28, 2016)

No. 
Solomon?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeet. 

Juan?


----------



## Megan. (Jan 30, 2016)

No.

Taylor?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeep.

Leon?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 30, 2016)

nope

marie?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

no

anna?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes
Louie?


----------



## Tensu (Feb 4, 2016)

Yep

Aaron?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes.

Phil?


----------



## Miii (Feb 4, 2016)

Nope.

Starlight? (I knew someone with that name lol)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

No.

Briana?


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

No

Alexa?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

No

Matthew?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd

Yes I know an Alexa


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

yep

sydney


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yes

Angelo?


----------



## pipty (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Lilith?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

no 

Josiah?


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 6, 2016)

No.
Morgan?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope

Bonnie?


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Michelle?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Zachary?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

used to. he was pretty much a ******** jerk.

rachel?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Amy?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Jane?


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah.

Lucy (my name!)? <3


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes

Olivia?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Lucas?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Whitney?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

no.

cori?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Susan?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

nope

hannah?


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes 
Penelope?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

No

David?


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes
Tracy?


----------



## reyy (Feb 6, 2016)

Noope

Julia


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes  oh gosh it sounds like i know everyone now

Raymond?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

no

caleb


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes

William


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yes

camille?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope.

Raj?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

nope

diego?


----------



## lucitine (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope.

Ariel


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope.

Claire?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Michael?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeet

Derek?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep

Tony?


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

yes

annie?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

no

daniel?


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

yupp

timothy?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yes

brianne?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

i knew a brianna

katherine?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep

George?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

Yea, but it's spelled Jorge.

Chloe?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope.

Judy?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope.

Laura?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep

Conner?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

No

Steven?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

Yup

Veronica? ((My name, lol))


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes.

Kaiden?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

nope

kade?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

Nope.

Hailey?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

nahh

 Samantha?


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

No

Abigail?


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

No

Janelle?


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

nope
eve


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

no

amilee


----------



## Cherubi (Feb 14, 2016)

Nope, it sounds like a cool name though

Lexie?


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

No

Ella?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 14, 2016)

Nope

Veronica?


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 14, 2016)

Nope

Ava?


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2016)

no

jason


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

yeah

julie


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

no

agnes?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 14, 2016)

no

nadine?


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

no

lydia


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

No

John


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yes

tony


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

nope

Kate?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes


Carly?


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

No
Jane


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

No.

Freddy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No.

Freddy?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 6, 2016)

No.

-----
Matthew?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

no

xinya?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope.

Cleo?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

no

sato


----------



## Ami (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes
Ben


----------



## Finnian (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes.


George?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

Yup!

Rylan?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 7, 2016)

Nope

Sydney?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 7, 2016)

No

Ming?


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

No

Xia?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2016)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

No

Albany?


----------



## kayleee (Mar 7, 2016)

nope

Meredith


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 7, 2016)

No

Hyacinth?


----------



## kayleee (Mar 7, 2016)

never even heard of it

Danica


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

No

Ashley?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Yup! I can think of three girls named Ashley atm that go to my school...there's probably more than just three that go to my school though. 

Gabe?


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, bad memories tbh

Kelvin


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

ya

amy?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes.

Patricia?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Nope

Jemma


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

no

wendy?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Nope 

Leila


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

no

kathy?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Noo 

Bonnie


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

no

cody?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Nope

Cameron


----------



## Ami (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes
Denz


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Nope

Eugene


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

no ;-;

amy?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

yep

dakota?


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

no

victoria?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes

Jake?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 11, 2016)

yeah

Prospera?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

no

Sean?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

no

Sean?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

No. 
Melissa?


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes.
Josie?


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

No, but that's my uncle's nickname.

Angie?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 12, 2016)

no


Chase?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 12, 2016)

No
Milla?


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

no

victor?


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 12, 2016)

I did in highschool but not currently.

kai


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

No. 

Mia?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, Justin?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

No. 

Ashley?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes.

Alfred?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes!!

Joshua?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Yup.

Tony?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes. 

Charlie?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't seen them in years,

Damien?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Yup

Shaun? (or sean or shawn or whatever)


----------



## Tenealtaylor (Mar 13, 2016)

I know quite a few seans!

Jackson


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes

Shelly?


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope 
Jenn?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Ye!

Johnny?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope!

Joe?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

nope.

Cassie?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Yupp 

Cara?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope.

Stan?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 13, 2016)

no

John?


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes!

Chaste?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Nooo

Frances?


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope

Danielle/Danyelle/Daniell?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

Nope.

Mary?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes

Charlie?


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Mar 14, 2016)

Nope.

Alitheah?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 14, 2016)

no

Wendy?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes.

Peyton?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 14, 2016)

No


Isaac?


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 14, 2016)

Yup cx My cousin

Clare?


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes. A dog.

Ben?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 14, 2016)

Yup 

Henry?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes!!! He had such a nice voice *p*

Raven?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Oops


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

nope

luke?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

Nooo

Jeremy?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 17, 2016)

Nope

Ashley?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

At one point in life

Kimberly?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)

yep

alexis?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes

Quinn?


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

yes

alondra?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes

Stevie?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, I know some Steven's, but none of them go by that

Rozanna?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

ahh no

Greg?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 19, 2016)

No

Alison?


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

Nope!

Nadia?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah.

Chris?


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, that's my real name. 

Rory?


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't 


Adelle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 19, 2016)

nope.

Cory?


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes.

Clyde?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 20, 2016)

nope.

Dora?


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

no

claudia


----------



## Ami (Mar 20, 2016)

No
Kyle


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 20, 2016)

Nope

Violet?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

nope

Emily?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

Yess

Roger?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

no

albert?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

No, Jarvish?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

no. is that an english name?

wallace?


----------



## Lumira (Mar 20, 2016)

nope

ellen?


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

no

jackson?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

nope

dan?


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

no

mark?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

no

lilly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

no.

Fred?


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

No.
Taylor?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Harry?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

no

Clarissa?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

nope

marshal?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

no

Greg?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

no

janet?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Nah
Shaniqua?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

nope

Ashley?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Obama?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

haha not personally

jake?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

I know a Jacob.

John?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Yep

Donna?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

used to

max?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope

Christopher?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

no

edward?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

no

Mary?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Nah.

Jay?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

no

joe?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

My uncle

Rachel?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

nope

amy?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Nu

Isaac?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Nah.

BOB?!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes!!

Taryn?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes. Nadine?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

No, Maddie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Christina?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

No. Aleece?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

nope.

Vickie?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes! Logan?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Lauren?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes. Hannah?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes.

Casey?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

No. Linda?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes.

Patty?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

No. Spencer?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Makayla?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

No. Sarah?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Yup.

Alfred?


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 21, 2016)

Does the one from Batman count? XD 
(nope) 

Cade?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Sandy?


----------



## riummi (Mar 21, 2016)

yupp

fiona?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope.

Gigi?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

yes!

david?


----------



## SZA (Mar 22, 2016)

No.. Tina?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

Yup.

Suzie?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 22, 2016)

nope

amir?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

is that an english name? nope

ruby?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Nope. 

Jess?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

yep and she sucks haha! sorry to all the jess's - 

luke?


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

yes.

erin?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

nope

riley?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes (Rylee is my lil sis)

Chase?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

In high school I used to, so yes kinda

Nicole?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes!
Diamond?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

Nope. 

Kyle?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes
Polly?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes

Victor?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

No

Lawrence?


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

I WISH I knew someone named Lawrence! That'd be pretty cool, hahah.

Alex?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes!

Sam?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes! [one of my good friends is called Lawrence!]

Heidi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

Nope.

Kaiden?


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

no,

london?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

no, but i've always liked that name

forest?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

Nope.

Julie?


----------



## SZA (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes. 

Grace?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes.

Jacob?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 24, 2016)

haah yes!

Jimmy?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep.

Kaitlyn?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes.

Brad?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 26, 2016)

nope.

Jessica?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes!

Manuel


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

Yup.

Kendall?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

No

Polly?


----------



## meowduck (Apr 1, 2016)

Noooo

Billy?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes!

Adam?


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

I used to.

Amanda?


----------



## Birdinator (Apr 2, 2016)

Yep

Rachel


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ja 

Frank


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes

Christine


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes

Morgan?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes.

Shawna?


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

No.

Tim?


----------



## Trip (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah, my dad's name is tim
Alex?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes.

Aaron?


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes.

Xavier?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes.

Kyle?


----------



## Radda (Apr 4, 2016)

yes

crystal


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 4, 2016)

no o.o 
 Bob


----------



## Nele (Apr 4, 2016)

No

Anna


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes

Hayden?


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)

no

sydney


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 5, 2016)

nope.

Tony?


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope, Ruby?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes

Kieran?


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

No.

Oliver?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a best friend named Oliver xP

Lilac?


----------



## BlueDogXL (Apr 6, 2016)

Nope. 
Teonjay?


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Hell no.

Lloyd?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 6, 2016)

No

Ben?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

Nope

Steve?


----------



## SilkingOblique (Apr 7, 2016)

Steve*n*, yes. He's very particular about that, haha.

Amelia?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

No

Rose?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

Nope

Fred?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope

Fred?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 13, 2016)

No.

Samantha?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 13, 2016)

Yes... 

Rachel?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (May 13, 2016)

Yes 

Stephanie?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 13, 2016)

yes

Mama Luigi?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

No?
Erin?


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 13, 2016)

No.
Martin?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

Yes.
Jon?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

no,

Lea?


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

nope

Frodrick??


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

no?
Amber?


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 13, 2016)

Yes.
Cheyanne?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

nope.
Trinity?


----------



## Mars Adept (May 13, 2016)

No.

Rodney?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

No

Alex?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

Yes

Andrew?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

No,

Bella


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

Nope

Erick?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2016)

Not with that spelling, but yes

Sharon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not with that spelling, but yes

Sharon?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 21, 2016)

No

Elijah?


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 21, 2016)

Nope!

Sean?


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

no

angel?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Yes, my hair stylist. 

Velma?


----------



## leftTBT (May 21, 2016)

---


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

yes lol

Shiela?


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

no

kaylee?


----------



## Celes (May 21, 2016)

No
Callie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Nope.

Fred?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

no

Portia?


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

No,
Chidera?


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

Nope

Valentine?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

no

jake?


----------



## Ploom (May 22, 2016)

jake the dog from adventure time..

Walt?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

no

Ella?


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

No

Austin?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

no

Will?


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

yes (4 of them)

Terra?


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

No
Timothy


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

no

paul


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

Nope.

Kyle?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

yup.

kendall?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

No.

Kylie?


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2016)

nope
madeleine?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

yes
katherine


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

Yes.

Lillian?


----------



## lunaboog (May 29, 2016)

Yes!
Stanley?


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

Nope 
Calvin?


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

nope

john?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

nope
diana


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

nope

Phillip?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

Yes.

Amber?


----------



## Alex518 (May 29, 2016)

nope

jonathan?


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2016)

yep
Derek?


----------



## Elov (May 29, 2016)

Nope

Sage?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

no

rebecca?


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

Yes

Ludwig?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

no ive never heard of that name

bruce


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

no,

Kevin?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

yes

james?


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2016)

yes
nia?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

no
francesca?


----------



## Alex518 (May 29, 2016)

no

sebastian?


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

no
angelo?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 29, 2016)

No

Winnifred


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

nope

teagan?


----------



## hestu (May 29, 2016)

Nope, willow?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

No

Whitney?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

No

Juan?


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 30, 2016)

Yeah.
Philip?


----------



## Seroja (May 30, 2016)

No

Aisha?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 30, 2016)

No

Floyd?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

No

Maria?


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

yes
tiaya?


----------



## Opal (May 30, 2016)

no
Sara?


----------



## Tensu (May 30, 2016)

Yes!
Lucy?


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

no,

Karen?


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Nope.

Marina?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

No.

Edmond?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

No

Grace?


----------



## treetops (May 30, 2016)

nope.

robin?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

No.

Max?


----------



## Alex518 (May 30, 2016)

no

james?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

Yes

Peter?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

No

Alicia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Nope

Bryan?


----------



## Lumira (May 30, 2016)

yes, but in a different spelling.

jay?


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 30, 2016)

Nope

Tessa


----------



## xara (May 30, 2016)

Nope

Emma?


----------



## Energytree (May 30, 2016)

Nope!

Autumn?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Yup! 

Tieg?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

No

Theo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Nope

Billy?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2016)

Nope 


Frank?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Sort off


Luis?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

I don't think so 

Jessica?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Nope

Carlos?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Nope

Peyton?


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 30, 2016)

Nope!

Jade?


----------



## wassop (May 30, 2016)

nope

tina ?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Heather?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No 

Eugene?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Olivia


----------



## Elphie (May 31, 2016)

Nah

Marie?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Bethany?


----------



## chaicow (May 31, 2016)

yes

Annika?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Vincent


----------



## chaicow (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Angelina


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Priya


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Raven?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Alicia


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 31, 2016)

Yep

Alena?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Ilona?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Anthony?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Tyler?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Lexi?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Zach?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Thomas


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Bobby?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Shelby?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Porter?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Brian?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Liza?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Jeremy?


----------



## Balverine (May 31, 2016)

Yeah

Michaela?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Vicky?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No

Christian?


----------



## Balverine (May 31, 2016)

Yep

Taylor?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Jake?


----------



## Stil (May 31, 2016)

yes.
Brian?


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

not anymore, thankfully.

George?


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

no
charlotte?


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

yyuup.

 johannes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Clove?


----------



## treetops (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Melanie?


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

not personally no
judy?


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

Nopeee.

Misery?


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 31, 2016)

No.

Matt?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Sandy


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

no

andrea?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

No

Aaron?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Amy?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

Yes,

Joyce?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Arely?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Liam?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Chelsea?


----------



## Bluberry (May 31, 2016)

Yes.
Jhovany?


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

no

belle?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

no,

Jun?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Olivia?


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes

Shannon?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes

Ruby?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Tonimarie?


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2016)

no
annie?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes

Marigel?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

No

Maple?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2016)

No

Seth?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't think so~

David?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes

Paxton?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Morgan?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2016)

Not anymore thankfully

Walter?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope

Rodrigues?


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

nope
Carley?


----------



## chaicow (Jun 3, 2016)

no
Natalia


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 3, 2016)

If spelled slightly different then yes!

Paige?


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope!

Sophie/Sophia?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope!

Elijah/Eli??


----------



## Tensu (Jun 4, 2016)

Yup!

Manda?


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

nope
Justin?


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

yes

joy?


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

nope
Lara?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2016)

No

Gerald?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

no

Claire?


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

no
lily?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah

Kyle?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 5, 2016)

No.

Bonnie?


----------



## Opal (Jun 6, 2016)

nope
tessa?


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 6, 2016)

No

Megan


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

no

aiden


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

No

Melanie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 6, 2016)

Don't think so. 

Anna?


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes!

Odile?


----------



## Mary (Jun 6, 2016)

Not other than the evil girl from Swan Lake.


Ava?


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

Does Eva count? lmao

Molly?


----------



## Mary (Jun 6, 2016)

Yep!

Adelaide?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 6, 2016)

Nope

Benjamin?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 6, 2016)

yes

Lauren?


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes

Riese?


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 6, 2016)

nope
renee?


----------



## Byebi (Jun 7, 2016)

nope.
mike?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 7, 2016)

yes

Chloe?


----------



## Varil (Jun 7, 2016)

Nope!
Vivian?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 7, 2016)

Nope!

Helen?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

I do not.

Bob?


----------



## Opal (Jun 8, 2016)

no
Tilly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

Nope.

Tiffany?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes 
Mark


----------



## Cascade (Jun 8, 2016)

yes,

James?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes.

Joyce?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 8, 2016)

No

Eddie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

Yup, my best friend in high school.

Damien?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

No

Charlie


----------



## Hanami (Jun 9, 2016)

yes

Julia?


----------



## Opal (Jun 9, 2016)

yep
Poppy?


----------



## Lumira (Jun 9, 2016)

nope

ellen?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes (Ellen degenerous)

Devin


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2016)

No

Miranda?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes 

Shrektastic?


----------



## Lumira (Jun 10, 2016)

definitely not

lucinda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 10, 2016)

Nope!

Jeff?


----------



## llamasity (Jun 10, 2016)

edit: nvm yes i do no a jeff he petsits my dogs
Julie?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 10, 2016)

no

Eilidh?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 10, 2016)

no

Eva?


----------



## Alex518 (Jun 10, 2016)

no

alana?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 11, 2016)

no

Ava?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes

Catriona?


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 11, 2016)

Nah (that's a very uncommon name lol)

Naomi? me!


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

yep

daniella?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

No,

Ann?


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes.

Corey?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 11, 2016)

no

Dahlia?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope.

Crystal?


----------



## treetops (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope.

Beatrice?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 14, 2016)

no

Victoria?


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes.

Shelby?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 14, 2016)

yes

Cole?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope

Jos??


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 15, 2016)

Nope

Curtis?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 15, 2016)

no

Bonnie?


----------



## tae (Jun 15, 2016)

yes!
she was an old pulmonary patient of mine but i didn't know her outside of the clinic. 


amayas?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 15, 2016)

no

Sol?


----------



## jiny (Jun 15, 2016)

i knew her in 4th grade

kayla?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 15, 2016)

yes

Dylan?


----------



## Tensu (Jun 15, 2016)

Yep

Wendy?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 15, 2016)

Did.

Chris


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes 

Trump?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2016)

eww no

justin?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes 

Sean?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

Nope.

Tyler?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2016)

No

Kyle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

No.

Aaron?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Nope

Ricardo?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 16, 2016)

no

Charles?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 16, 2016)

No 

Shrektastic?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

w0t no

Leonard?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

no,

Mario?


----------



## Hay (Jun 16, 2016)

No
Edwardo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2016)

Yup! 

Amelia?


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

No

Jackson


----------



## Miharu (Jun 17, 2016)

No XD

Emi?


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 17, 2016)

nope

Hillary?


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

No

Sean


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yes

Molly?


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 17, 2016)

nope

JD? (as in Jon David)


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes and No

The initials, yes
The name, no

Does anyone know someone named Rick?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2016)

Don't think so.

Jenesis?


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

No
Alice


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yes

Catalina?


----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)

No,
Jacob?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yes

Jocelyn?


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes!

Barbara?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

no

Jet?


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

No

Leanne?


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

No
Jane


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope

Elizabeth?


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes

Melissa?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2016)

yes,

Sheena


----------



## Koden (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope--

Lexi?


----------



## Locket (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes

Summer?


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope
Aria?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 20, 2016)

No.

Danielle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope.

Ryan?


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes

Jewel?


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

yes

natalie?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes
Bill


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

No
Nathan?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2016)

No

Jason?


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes
Brittany?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 25, 2016)

No
Francine?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope.

Tony?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes
Broccoli? ( I'm serious, I know a child named this. )


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope.

Jewels?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 26, 2016)

As a nickname, yes. As a real name, no quq

how about Cherie? ovo


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

nope

olivia? o3o


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

I did in 6th grade or so

Agnes?


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

nope. boris?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

Nooo, Betty?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 26, 2016)

Nah

Claire?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. Mia?


----------



## DaKrazyCookie (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes.

Dolores?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 27, 2016)

no
Yusra?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

no
alice?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

Not in real life, but that's one of my favourite villagers names!!

Virginia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

no

dagmar


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

no.

lyn?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Desiree?


----------



## treetops (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope. It's a pretty name, though!

Brooke?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, i knew this one kid called Brooke. I decorated a birthday cake for her & she was mean to my little sister and her mum wasn't nice.  

Timothy?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, well in French which is "Timoth?"

Katy?


----------



## Mints (Jun 28, 2016)

I know someone named "Katie" if that counts.

 Violet ?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2016)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## aericell (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes

Michelle?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes

Harold?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

Never.

Whilhelm.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

Never heard it.

Grace?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

Does fictitious characters count?

I'm gonna assume not, and say no.

Skylar?


----------



## treetops (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope.

Whitney?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 30, 2016)

No,

Craig?


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

no

emma?


----------



## uyumin (Jul 1, 2016)

No

Roman?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 1, 2016)

No

Veronica?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope!

Angel?


----------



## Taj (Jul 2, 2016)

Yep

Emily?


----------



## vel (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes

Christine? (my name  )


----------



## Daydream (Jul 2, 2016)

No!

Rachel?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Maria


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep

Kassandra?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 3, 2016)

no
karyssa?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Crystal


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Noah?


----------



## treetops (Jul 3, 2016)

I used to know a person with that name.

Molly?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Namiko?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope!!

Amanda?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope!!

Amanda?


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 8, 2016)

yeah, a few of them actually !! 

mathilda?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 8, 2016)

nope 

elijah???


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

No
Zyton?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 8, 2016)

No.

Liza?


----------



## Koden (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope

Lexi?


----------



## lovendor (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes!

Chloe?


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2016)

No.

Randy?


----------



## Aali (Jul 8, 2016)

No

Billy?


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2016)

no

sunny?


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

no

Kaia?


----------



## treetops (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope.

Maria?


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

yeah sorta

kelly?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes. 

Talan?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2016)

No

Amanda?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 9, 2016)

No

Taylor?


(Common name )


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes!

Emily?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 10, 2016)

YES THAT'S MY NAME ;o

Nona?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope
Samantha?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes

Liam? ^_^


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah

Alice?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah!

Max?


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

Yup

Gary?


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, years ago.

Feather?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 12, 2016)

No

Tiffany?


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope.

Sophie?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes, far too many xD

Sydney?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope

Aiden?


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 13, 2016)

No.

Candace?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope

Phil?


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope
Ned?


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope
Journey?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 15, 2016)

No
Adalaide?


----------



## N a t (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope

Rupert


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Rings a bell, but nope.

Jeremiah?.


----------



## Mintie (Jul 15, 2016)

Nooope ;o

Emma?


----------



## Mints (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, a famous person. (p.s nice username )

Poppy ?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

No.. I didn't even know it was a name xD

Adele?


----------



## treetops (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep.

Mason?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yup
Migle


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 16, 2016)

Who does?



Jake


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes. : P

Natasha


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
Tyler?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes.
Madison?


----------



## acnl t (Jul 16, 2016)

no 
Pam


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

No.
Isabelle?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 16, 2016)

No.

Glen?


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

nope

alyssa


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope
Allie?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep!
Violet?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope!
Ellen?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 16, 2016)

Nah.
Christine?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
Abby?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep, my dog 

Leyla?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
Zelda (besides from LOZ)?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 16, 2016)

Mints said:


> Yes, a famous person. (p.s nice username )
> 
> Poppy ?


Aaaah yours is lovely too XDD



Hunter x Hunter said:


> Nope.
> Zelda (besides from LOZ)?


Sadly, no ;o

Mina?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
peyton?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

No

Eren?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

no

Julia?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, that was the name of my best friend in the 2nd grade c:

Lester?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope!!

Paris?


----------



## louisarose (Jul 18, 2016)

nope!

Louisa!!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

No!

Daniel?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2016)

no

arlena


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope
Sophie?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

No

Victor?


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes!
Ruben?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope

Isaiah?


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, I've known multiple people with that name actually lol

Amelia?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes! ;o

Grace?


----------



## UnderWish (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup! 

Izzy (Isabelle/variants count too!)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

If the animal crossing secretary counts, then yes lol

George?


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope.
Macy?


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope. 

Opal?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope

Noelle?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

I know a Noela

Harry?


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope!

Monica?


----------



## treetops (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope.

Rosie?


----------



## Charlise (Aug 1, 2016)

No.

Shane?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2016)

No surprisingly. 

Marcus?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 1, 2016)

Marcus was the name of one of my childhood friends, but not currently XD

Amanda?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 1, 2016)

SIG AKXNJQKA ^ but nope

Angelica?


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2016)

nope

Akiko?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2016)

No

Jayden?


----------



## Aali (Aug 2, 2016)

no

Wyatt?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

Nope!!

Eric?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes! One guy on my Reach for the Top team! And my OC, ofc!

Alex?


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

yep!

Diane?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

nope. I know a Diana though. 

Leila?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

No

Tom?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope
Grace?


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yep!

Terri?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea

Madison?


----------



## Aali (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes....she's evil


Sara(h)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep. 

Tim?


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yep

Kelly?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 4, 2016)

nope

Joel?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes!

Michael?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

Yep ^^ 

Delilah?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 5, 2016)

NO BUT AAAH THAT'S SUCH A PRETTY NAME ;o

Ava?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

No.

Rose?


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 6, 2016)

no ):

Lyla?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

No
Megan?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

I use to.

Joshua?


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yes

Mia?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Kyle?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes.

Jaime?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Annie


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Greta?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Mike


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

used to

michelle?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

yes

Nika


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

nope

Mary?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes!

Nicole?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 6, 2016)

YES I LOVE HER TO BITS XD

Brendon?


----------



## Hade (Aug 7, 2016)

Nah

Tessa?


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 7, 2016)

nope

Cecilia?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Hannah?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Lilly?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 7, 2016)

No.

Felix?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

yes

Amy


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes but it's spelled Aimee
Helen?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 7, 2016)

yes

Tanya


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

No
Stewart?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 7, 2016)

Yhep xD

Mona?


----------



## Bellrich (Aug 7, 2016)

Mintie said:


> Yhep xD
> 
> Mona?



Nope. 


Harambe?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

no

Lenny


----------



## Bellrich (Aug 7, 2016)

Greninja said:


> no
> 
> Lenny



I wish

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

The last poster didn't leave a name so...

Julie?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes

Enis?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Paris?


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope

Jenna?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 14, 2016)

There was a girl who went to my middle school who always wore mis-matching shoes and her name was Jenna
... does that count? XD

Sabrina?


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope. 

Armande?


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 14, 2016)

No, 
Megan?


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

I used to know a Megan when I was in middle school??

Macy?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 14, 2016)

no

cat


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope!!

Jane


----------



## Mintie (Aug 17, 2016)

nope xD

Debra?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

thankfully no

claire


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Yup!

Elliot?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2016)

No

Rebecca?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope

Sharon?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes

Mary?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup.

Joy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope

Tom?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup!

Ivy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope

Bertrem?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

no
lilliana


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

No 

Marina?


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 18, 2016)

Not Personally but I know who Marina Diamondis is.
Elizabeth?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup.

Kye?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

No

Griffin?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope 

Elle


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

No

Jessica?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes 

Naomi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

No

Jeffrey?


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope.

Benedict?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

No

Billy?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 19, 2016)

yes, but her name is Bella now xD

Liliana?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 19, 2016)

nope. Kylie?


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 19, 2016)

Nah.
Elly


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

No

Tristan?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

i don't think so..?

Dexter


----------



## Mintie (Aug 19, 2016)

i'm pretty sure that i don't ;o

Marie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Unless splatoon counts? lol

Joe


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Susan?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nope

Pamela?


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

yes, actually!

Ross?


----------



## flightedbird (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't think I've ever met a Ross now that I think about it.
Shayla?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't believe so.

Jack?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nope

Abby?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 24, 2016)

I know an Abbie but not an Abby. 

Jodie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

No

Eric?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't. 


Josh?


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

yes

Mark?


----------



## Romaki (Aug 27, 2016)

No

Jason?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Nope.

Matthew?


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes

Debra?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Nope!!

Amanda?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes, that's my best friend's name cx

Travis?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

Unfortunately yes

Whitney?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope

Liam?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope

Barbara


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 29, 2016)

Yep.

Anderson?


----------



## Miii (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope.

Kieren?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 29, 2016)

I know a Kirin.. It's pronounced similarly I guess XD

Cassidy?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2016)

yeah!

karen?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope.

Christopher?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

Knew a Christopher when I was a kid, but not now.

Katie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope

Jessica?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

no

millie


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope.

Isabella?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

No, I've known many "Isabelle" though.

Steven?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 30, 2016)

I knew someone named Steven back when I was in elementary school ...

Dorothy?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope!

Keith?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 2, 2016)

No.

Genna?


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Simply, not really...
Juniper?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

Nope.

Ally? Spelling doesn't matter, I guess.


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

yeah, scarlet?


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2016)

Nope.
Noelle?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 3, 2016)

Unfortunately, yes

Sam?


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 3, 2016)

Once

Vivienne?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope.

Joy?


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

no, kate?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes.

Stephanie?


----------



## chaicow (Sep 3, 2016)

yes
Angelina


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope.

Dallas?


----------



## chaicow (Sep 3, 2016)

No
Phoebe


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope.

Jane?


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

no, elizabeth?


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 3, 2016)

Vaguely
Tom?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope.

Josh/Joshua?


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

used to


hazel?


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope.

Huntress?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

no, shannon?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah, when I was a kid

Garrett?


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 4, 2016)

nope

gena?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

no

lillian


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

no,

Julia


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

no, chloe?


----------



## Kiiro (Sep 5, 2016)

No, Katie?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah

Ashley?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes

Bob


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 6, 2016)

No.

Ari?


----------



## reririx (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes

Thomas


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope.

Maggie?


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

no.

Sara?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

No

Taylor?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes.

Mandy?


----------



## ujenny (Sep 7, 2016)

No.

Selena?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

Not personally.

Alexander?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope.

Anna?


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes

LILY

:3


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 7, 2016)

hm. does a cat count?? lol. otherwise, no.

Tyler?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Like 10 years ago, but not now lol

Jason?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 8, 2016)

I had a friend online named Jason, years ago- not anymore.

Luca?


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

No


Amanda


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope.

Brandon?


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes

Tiffany


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes

Aaron?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 8, 2016)

nope

Justin?


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

Mhm


Connor?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope

Jake?


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

Yep, like six of them.

Sean? Or Shawn either one


----------



## Mintie (Sep 9, 2016)

yhep xD

Julia?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

Used to. Not anymore- so, no.

Adrian?


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes

Kelly-Anne


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

nope

rosa


----------



## Mintie (Sep 9, 2016)

nooo ;o but that's a very pretty name

Shay?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2016)

nope

Shane?


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

Surprisingly no

Tyrone?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope

Alexis?


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep.

Gabriella/Gabriel?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Rick?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Nick?


----------



## himari (Sep 10, 2016)

yes!!
izzy


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Corey?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

no

connie?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

No.

David?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

No.

Jingquan?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

nope

celia


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

There's an eagle with that name.

---

Double Date! Do you know anyone named either Petunia or Gabriella?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

My cousins name is Gabriella but no one named Petunia.

Hannah?


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep

Emma?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah.

Grace?


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Tyrone?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Maria?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2016)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2016)

Nope.  Angel?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

nope 

bunny?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 23, 2016)

A YouTuber but not anyone I know personally.

Ian?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

nope
roxalanna?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 23, 2016)

um no

Betty


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

nope

ahmed


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 23, 2016)

nope

Charity?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

no

hope


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Sep 23, 2016)

no
francesca?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes

Gabriel? *using my own name*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

No.  Colin?


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, yes. But the first thing that popped into my head was Colin O'Donoghue. But yes, I do know one personally as well.

Aiyonna?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 23, 2016)

No, Zach or Zack? (Zachary or Zachariah)


----------



## Mintie (Sep 23, 2016)

yes, far too many xD

Hannah?


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 23, 2016)

No

Susan?


----------



## Orihime-chan (Sep 23, 2016)

yes 
Layla?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

No.  Bethany?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

Nope

Karen?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

No, Adam


----------



## Mintie (Sep 27, 2016)

nope

Louis?


----------



## Kiiro (Sep 27, 2016)

No

Suzanne?


----------



## Varil (Sep 27, 2016)

Kind of. She was in my class but I knew absolute zero about her lol.

Mary?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

nopee

Janice?


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't say I do..

How about Vivian? (My favorite name)


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes.
Kairi


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

Nope

Katie?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep

Liam


----------



## Mintie (Oct 9, 2016)

yes

katrina?


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

I do not.

Olivia?


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 9, 2016)

Nope. Jordan?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes, my brother.

Kenneth?


----------



## ujenny (Oct 10, 2016)

Nope..

Sarah?


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes...

Catherine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes  

Johnny?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 29, 2017)

Yes.

Karen?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes

Karen?


----------



## Flare (May 29, 2017)

Yes.

Fred?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 29, 2017)

No.

Freya?


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

Nope.

Walker?


----------



## kuri_kame (May 29, 2017)

No, 
Leslie


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

Nope.

Biskit?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 29, 2017)

No

Audrey?


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2017)

No

Jason


----------



## hamster (May 29, 2017)

no
lisa?


----------



## easpa (May 29, 2017)

Nah.

Jordan?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2017)

Yeah 

Katrina?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 29, 2017)

Nope. Never even met someone with that name.

Shaun.


----------



## Funnydog890 (May 29, 2017)

Yeah! Andrew?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (May 30, 2017)

No, 

Evelyn?


----------



## uyumin (May 30, 2017)

No
Kim?


----------



## hamster (May 30, 2017)

yes
jake?


----------



## Nele (May 30, 2017)

No
Anna?


----------



## casual.kyle (May 30, 2017)

Yeah. 

Greg?


----------



## hamster (May 30, 2017)

no
robert?


----------



## Rabirin (May 30, 2017)

no
rebecca?


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

Nope.

Cliff?


----------



## Damniel (May 30, 2017)

Yea

Daniel


----------



## m12 (May 30, 2017)

Yes.

Marcelo.


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

No

Maria?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (May 31, 2017)

Nope!

Scott


----------



## Hubba (May 31, 2017)

Yes!!

Harriet (not the hairdresser in shampoodle's)


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 31, 2017)

nope

harold


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

nah

alme


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 31, 2017)

nope!

Lina?


----------



## Sanrio (May 31, 2017)

Nope.

Elizabeth?


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

Yes

Susie?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 31, 2017)

yes (my mom!)

elliot?


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

No

Patrick?


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

Yes!

Guadalupe?


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2017)

no

lily?


----------



## amanecer (May 31, 2017)

Yes!

Kyra?


----------



## uyumin (May 31, 2017)

Nope

Anaya?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 1, 2017)

no.

Vivian?


----------



## hamster (Jun 1, 2017)

no
jason?


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah.

Michelangelo


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 1, 2017)

no

carla?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

no
Amber?


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2017)

No.

Sheldon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 1, 2017)

No

Paul?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes

Lindsey?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

nope

(except lohan)

Bea?


----------



## uyumin (Jun 1, 2017)

No

Destiny?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 1, 2017)

naw

Sophia?


----------



## uyumin (Jun 1, 2017)

No

Alexa?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 1, 2017)

if alex counts then ye lol

amber?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

no

(i knew, but that's different to know)

luna?


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

nope.

hunter


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 1, 2017)

Nope

Jordan?


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes

Lily?


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

No, 
Alicia


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes

Ally?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

yes! (if someone from kindergarten counts lol)

April?


----------



## wynn (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope.

Giovanni?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

NoPe.

Katie?


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

No

Isaiah?


----------



## Barbara (Jun 2, 2017)

No.
Jan?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope.

Hailey?


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

no

johan?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

nope!

bob?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope. 

Theresa?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 21, 2017)

No

Michelle?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

nope
lauren?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yep! the former lead editor of my college's art magazine, graduated this year.

alice?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope!

Dennis?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope.

Katrina?


----------



## Flare (Jul 21, 2017)

No

Pablo?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

nope
megan?


----------



## uyumin (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes
Jackson?


----------



## lostvillager (Jul 21, 2017)

yes hehe
Dana?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

not personally but my friend does & thinks she is annoying

ingrid?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep

Anna?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes

Rose?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2017)

no

Maya?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

i used to like years ago was following her on tumblr bc she had one of those pretty soft pastel blogs then it turned into like drunk posts every other night about craving ****

lily? 

also where r the stories people


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

No. 

Dwight?


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 21, 2017)

nope.

sarah?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes. 
I know at least five Sarah's.

Paul?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope. 

Aaron?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

i knew one in like early elementary school he was part of one of the special education classes & had a twin brother named malcolm.
and another on an online kids game when i played was like 9-10 and he asked me to cyber and i was like ewwww!?! and then he was like jk

pat(ty)?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

-


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, sorta.

Elena


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep! 

John?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

my little bro is named john and so is my deceased grandfather and i had a crush on someone named john in like kindergarten

eric?


----------



## Flare (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep.

Christina?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

1 of my best internet friends i knew when we were like... 9 or someth is named christina yea
also omg where are ur stories ppl i wonder if im the only 1 actually having fun

maria


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

Someone I went to school with, yes.

Alisha?


----------



## g u m m i (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope!
Shrek?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

no omg but now i feel the desire to name my possible future first-born son this

daisy


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope

Austin?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope

Isabella?


----------



## galacticity (Jul 21, 2017)

nope!

ricky?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope, I don't think so at least.

Sebastian?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah lol

Nicole?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

Yup! Several in fact. 

Ava?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope

Paul?


----------



## galacticity (Jul 21, 2017)

nope!

augustin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope

Kyle?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

I had a crush on a guy named Kyle in kindergarten but I'm sure he does drugs now

Erika?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

I think so, different spelling though

Carson?


----------



## carp (Jul 22, 2017)

nop

nick?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 22, 2017)

Nah~

Sarah?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

Yup!

May?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope.

Vincent?


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope

Anna?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep

Allison?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, but with a Y.

Julian?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah, but never really talked to him.

Jennifer?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah!

Rowan?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope, but a Roman (my brother) xD

Christoph?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope~

Maria?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2017)

No

Cassidy?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

I kinda knew her but wasn't fond of her

Reggie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope

Eric?


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep (Wish I didn't, he's weird *shudders*)

Leanna?


----------



## Irescien (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope

Luke?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 22, 2017)

My best friend's former pen-pal had a cousin named Luke. 
I also had a creepy crush on someone named Luke in high school, cuz he had awesome long red hair. AND glasses. Last time I saw him he had grown an AWESOME ginger beard. UGH!!! /swoons

Kayla?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep only 1

Michael?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep. My Ex boyfriend was called like that and I had two other Michaels in my class xD

Lenny?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 22, 2017)

One of my moms younger friends was married to a man named Lenny and had a little girl named Maria they got divorced doe

Christopher


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

nope

Katrina?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 23, 2017)

There were three of them in the grade above me at my elementary school, and I knew at least two of them.

Serena?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 23, 2017)

No

Arianna?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, my best friend. We drifted apart bc distance but I love her so much.

Rose?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 23, 2017)

My grandmother's name is Rosemarie.. Don't know if that counts..

Ashley?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

4th grade, she was the class bully

Nancy?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 24, 2017)

Nah

Anakin? (Seriously, I know a kid whose legal name is Anakin, he's pretty cool)


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

No sadly

Dorothy?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Yup.

Madison?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

2, my neighbor across the street is named madison, i knew her since elementary school, 
and i know another madison since elementary school too

jack?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

Well, kind of. His nickname is Jack at least, but not his real name

Susan?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

No

Angela?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

No.

Erik?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 24, 2017)

I know a relative who's name is Eric, but spelled with a 'c' at the end.

Mallory?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 24, 2017)

-


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope.

Kimberley?


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 24, 2017)

yeah, thats my sister's given name actually! spelled the same way too.

Jordan?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

I think there was 1 girl and 1 guy i knew in high school w that name

Michelle?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

One of my mom's sisters has that name.

Matt?


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 24, 2017)

that was the name of one of my coworkers a while back.

Liam?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmm, I used to know someone named Liam

Thomas?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

No, 'fraid not.

Andrew?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

knew once since middle school, have him on fb and a lot of ppl made fun of him cuz they thought he was annoying lol but now he makes dubstep music on soundcloud or something & has a p decent following for an independent artist
oops i was answering thomas and got sniped, yeah i went to ccd/after-school catholic school w an andrew (at a St. Andrew lol) he hit puberty rly early and was like a real player at age 10 LOL

hannah?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope.
Roxie?


----------



## boring (Jul 24, 2017)

Sadly Not

Logan?


----------



## twins (Jul 24, 2017)

No. But someone on twitter named Logan retweets a lot of my tweets. Soooo... maybe?

Isaac.


----------



## emilyo (Jul 24, 2017)

yes!

Mackenzie?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope. 

Sophia?


----------



## twins (Jul 24, 2017)

I only think of sophia turner who plays sansa on game of thrones LOL

Charlotte


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 24, 2017)

im pretty sure our doctor's daughter's name is that

Justin?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

yeah in middle school i thought he was rude and obnoxious, cuz he was the type of kid who messes w substitute teachers and broke rules and would talk back.

maggie?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Yup. 

Lisa?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes in kindergarten, I thought she was mean because she would always stick out her tongue whenever we looked at each other. I was really sensitive, so i told the teacher on her and got things sorted out and she became one of my best friends after that lol

Aidan?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope.

David?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes. 

Jennifer?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope. 

Albert?


----------



## frogpup (Jul 25, 2017)

no.
Ronnie/Ronny


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Tyler?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

yes both i know online since i was around 9 or so, they were best friends with each other
one i had a crush on the other one the other i developed a .. 'close' relationship in our later years

anna?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

I think so

Dave/David?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

yes he's our tenant lives right below us with his wife (my moms friend) and child and goes the filipino church sometimes and all my friends think hes creepy lol

reggie?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2017)

No. (Ugh I got ninja'd)

Cynthia?


----------



## Roserra (Jul 25, 2017)

Nup.

Anyone know the person with the name Carmellia?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope.

Robert?


----------



## sej (Jul 25, 2017)

Yep

Sandra?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Ian?


----------



## Irescien (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah

Ryan?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jul 25, 2017)

Yep

Melody?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope.

Christine?


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope
Lauryn?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah, there was one in my grade at my elementary school.

Rebecca?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes. Three actually 

Karen?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2017)

No.

Saskia?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

No, Mya?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

I think so? I'm not sure how her name was spelled so can't be sure.

Kevin?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah Kevin owes me $3 since middle school.

Marcus?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah, one of my best friends is named Marcus and he's really nice and chill

Zach?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Cassie?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2017)

nope

Logan?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Emily?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

I used to know 3 of them

Dave?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Christopher?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

I know a Chris, if that counts

Cooper?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2017)

yep

Nelson?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

was acquaintances with one, met on an online game and would play werewolf and transformice lol

angel?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope

Kevin?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Yep!
Alesha? ~


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

besides you, no

Austin?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Okay.
Um... I haven't seen him in a while, but yeah!
Tallulah?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope

Tionna?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

No
Nejanah?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

No.

Carlos?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 26, 2017)

No

Peter?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes!

Keith?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 26, 2017)

No!

David?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yep!

Jessica?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Yep, 1 in kindergarten and 1 in elementary school

chris?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 26, 2017)

Yep, that's the name of my uncle.

Sarah?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't think so

Robert?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes. My stepfather.

Frank?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes. My stepfather.

Frank?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope

Greg?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Nah.

Erica?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope 

Caroline?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, my therapist!

Mark?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Not that I can think of

Andrew?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Yup

Joyce?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes

Aaron?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

Probably a friend of a friend of an aunt

Zain?


----------



## 2004gus (Jul 26, 2017)

Alex is my name but my full name is Alexander David Williams


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Used to know one

Joeseph?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## Smolblonde (Jul 27, 2017)

No
Lara?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope

Evan?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Poopy John?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2017)

Definitely

Waluigi?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Cindy?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep she went to my the same high school as a couple of my best friends' and currently has dark purple hair. Or maybe its red now idk

Ethan?


----------



## Flare (Jul 27, 2017)

No.

Angela?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

I think there was someone in my school w/ that name.

Jessica?


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Yea
Benzley?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Bill?


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Umm... From Gravity Falls, yes. A real person, no.
Leah?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep! I forget the relation though..

Britney?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 27, 2017)

No.

Gus?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope! I like the name, though!

What about Barney? I don't know anyone named Barney. (Except the purple dinosaur!)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Alex?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

Uhhhh In elementary school i knew one and he liked 2 draw edgy things like fire and stuff he was good at it thou
In high school i had a classmate named alex also i coincidentally met his mom at one of my mom's friends' filipino parties just recently, like on new year's Lmao. Also his gf goes to the same college I go to.

Jerry?


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah, he's a real creep.
Tom?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh, I just noticed 'Tom and Jerry'.
How'd that happen?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, there's Jerry for Rick and Morty

- - - Post Merge - - -

from


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Elizabeth?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Nooope

Edd....? ( ;w; )


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Bryan?


----------



## Roserra (Jul 27, 2017)

Mhm.

Sandra?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

My Gramma's name.

Adam?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't think so..?

Bree


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't think so,

Richard?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah

Lily?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Nick?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep

Caroline?


----------



## boring (Jul 27, 2017)

nope

Adam?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Nick?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah

Jenny?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 27, 2017)

Yup

Celine?


----------



## Alien52 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.

Wooper?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope. I wish.

Lyla?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope !

Mohammed?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 27, 2017)

Nah

Rachel?


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Sure do!

Caroline?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup

Jackson?


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope!

Alexis?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope~

Selena?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope

Emma?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

No.

Patrick?


----------



## Jou (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah

Steven?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes

Michael?


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup

Ryann?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes, but his is spelt with one n 

Shaylah?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope ;w;

Matt????


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes, my half-brother.

Zoey?


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 28, 2017)

nope

Paolo


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Nein.

Patrick?


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

I don't think so.
Luke?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep.

Abbie?


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah
Josh?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, my cousin's name is Josh

Alex?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 28, 2017)

Yepp! 

Aurora?


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Princess Aurora lol

Michael?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep. Father's name and half-sister's boyfriend's name.

John?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 28, 2017)

I think I know several.

Dan?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 28, 2017)

Like 5 hundred
Jk more like 5 yeah classmates

Ross?


----------



## Barbara (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope.

Chloe?


----------



## Barbara (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope.

Chloe?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope. 

Jennifer?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

I feel like I do but I'm going to say no.

George?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope

Katherine?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

No.

Theo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope

Madison?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

I think so...one of my mom's sister's daughters.

James?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, my Grandfather! Other than that, it's also my middle name, so that's nice

Scott?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope.

Chance?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Nah.

Rebecca?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope 

Kevin


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep!

Charles?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

No

Bruce?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Nein.

Fiona?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Negative

April?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 28, 2017)

I don't think so.

Jim?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope.

Nathan?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, one of my neighbors 

Mark?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep.

Chamoda?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope.

Kelly?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

Nah.

Josh?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 28, 2017)

No.

Billy Kyle?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

I know a Bill, and I know a Kyle, but not a Billy Kyle

Aaron?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep, used to have one in my class. 

Jessica?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes.

Milo?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep!

Lucy?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep.

Lilac?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 29, 2017)

No.

Chad?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope.

Sid?


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sid?



Yes.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope

Hope?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope.

Sam?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 29, 2017)

Hes a breaded dragon  

Joshua?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes.

Mary?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope

Shayne?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

No.

Shea?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

No. Bob?


----------



## Kip (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep.

Caroline?


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep. 
Aoibhe?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 29, 2017)

No

Siobhan?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

ummm that 1 counselor lady in the novel _A Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime_ but.. 

no not personally

sarah?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes!

Freyja?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

no

jack?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes, a lot, actually.

John?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

my little brother, my deceased grandfather, a couple classmates

robin?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep! Classmate.

Tia?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope.

Daryl?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

yea two, 1 just asked me if i wanna smoke even tho i dont even smoke...


Spoiler












robert?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah, my best friend 

Jake?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Nu.

Patricia?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 29, 2017)

No

Claire?


----------



## Sweet813 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep, that's me! 
Roman?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope!

Nick?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

A older brother of a former classmate

Peter?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep!

Chuck?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

Nope!! 

Mary??


----------



## amanecer (Jul 30, 2017)

Yessir, one of my oldest friends. 

Andrew?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, a cousin!

Cameron?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Nope.

Ella?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Nope. 

Anthony?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, sort of.

Carlos?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, stole swings from me all the time.

Lucas?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 30, 2017)

Yup! 

Vanessa?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 30, 2017)

No. But i have an internet friend who used to go by her OC name
"Vanessa the Hedgehog" lol her irl name is kassidy though.

Ariel?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 30, 2017)

Nah, just the mermaid.

Erica?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, one of my neighbors

Cole?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes, a villager.

Jade


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope


Renee??


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

It seems one of the people i have added on FB has a mother (grandmother?) named Renee.
I see her tagging her in posts all the time, But I don't know her personally.

Louis/Louie?


----------



## Kip (Jul 31, 2017)

I think one of my neighbors is named Louise.

John?


----------



## carp (Jul 31, 2017)

my dad is named jon,,,, almost

chantal?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Adelaide?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

actually yes

oliver?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Chris?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope.

Jill?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Connor?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

Don't think so.

Wyatt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

One of my little brother's friends

Colton?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Nein.

Christie?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

Not to my memory,

Annabelle?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

No.

Gina?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

Nah,

Susan?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jul 31, 2017)

Yuuppp ;-;

Natalie?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

I used to have a neighbor across the street named natalie, i used to thought she was my cousin lol
And I know another Natalie from my classes

Ethan?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope o:

Anna?


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 31, 2017)

Never met one...

Edward


----------



## Kazelle (Jul 31, 2017)

nope, i don't know alot of people lmao

kris?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

Does Chris count?
if so yea

Luka?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes, actually.

Giana?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope. 

Lily


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Yup!

Evan?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Annemarie?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope!

Kimberly?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope 

Rose?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 31, 2017)

Yup! (My best friend's middle name) 

Sharine?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Damien?


----------



## Kip (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Bill?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

I think so

Janice?


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

she's old and snippy tbh

Andrew?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Chandler?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

nop

phoebe?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yep

Sophie?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

ya she my fav lesbo

diana?


----------



## hzl (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Alicia


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope.

Arnold?


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 1, 2017)

The only Arnold I ever knew had a hey in front of his name.

Frederick?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Nah.

Jacob?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

ya he has shoulder length hair that looks like shakespeare's and a concorde-esque nose

paul?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Alexis?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Nah.

Zack?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

my best friends' lil sister is dating a boy named Zack & i met him like once when i was 13 & staying over in va 
(not dating bc they were both like 9 at the time)

marcel/le?


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope.

Dallas?


----------



## Zane (Aug 1, 2017)

yep, old dally.. dally winston 

jk i really do know someone named dallas but they r a girl 

Guillermo


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 1, 2017)

No

Dennis/Denis?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Sort of...our landlord.

Francine?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

nop

les?


----------



## oliversacnl (Aug 1, 2017)

No, but I know many lesbians. 

James?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't think so.

Benjamin?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

ya been friends with a james for 9 years

luke?

//ok sniped

my dog is called benjamin

luke?


----------



## oliversacnl (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm great friends with a Luke! 

Amanda?


----------



## haruka (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope.

Michelle?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 1, 2017)

Yep, worked with a Michelle before!

Abdullah?


----------



## oliversacnl (Aug 1, 2017)

Michelle was a conservative teacher I had in high school. She should never have taught philosophy... 

Don't know an Abdullah! 

Xavier?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Jason?


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 1, 2017)

yes, he posts really dumb things on facebook.

Zach?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, I go fishing with him once in a while

Darrel?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

I think one of my friend's father's name is that. Maybe spelled differently though.

Randy?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 1, 2017)

RANDY? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKPe9w5bUs 

no i don't..! 

Ewan?

- - - Post Merge - - -

damn it though, why randy? now i can't stop listening to that gem of a song!!


----------



## oliversacnl (Aug 1, 2017)

No Ewans, but I know an Eman and an Evan. 

Muhammad? I've heard it's the most common name in the world.


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

Not personally

Teylor?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Maybe but not spelled like that.

Nick?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 1, 2017)

I do! Haven't talked with him in over a year though.

Ariana?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Evan?


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 1, 2017)

yep, dont talk to him tho

Nikki?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Alexis?


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2017)

Sadly no ) :

Vanessa ?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope.

Aaron?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Carlos?


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 1, 2017)

nope!

Sophia?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope.

Veronica?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope

Caylie?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope.

Pedro?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Yep!

Matt?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes! My brother.

Fiona?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

nope

brittany?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope!

Ryan?


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

Yep!

Anna?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

Yep a schoolmate since elementary, it seemed like she always had clay/play-dough on her and made animals & foods w them a lot

joshua?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 2, 2017)

Yup

Theresa?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

yup another classmate since elementary school shes like irl Tina from Bob's Burgers & agrees

Aaron?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 2, 2017)

Yup

Marge


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

I know a margie shes my moms friend and lives in arizona now and has a daughter named Ashley
Also a Marj, shes a cousin in Japan


Ashton


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope 

Paula?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope.

Kevin?


----------



## c4u2sky (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes

Wendi


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 2, 2017)

Mmm, nope


Barbra?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah, I think so

Tania?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

A homeroom classmate in like freshman year of high school

Robert?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah, one of my close friends

Garret?


----------



## hamster (Aug 2, 2017)

no, kate?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope.

Jennifer?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

there was one i knew who had the same last name as me

penny?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope.

Ronald?


----------



## haruka (Aug 2, 2017)

no ^^;

mark ?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah, one of my friend's uncles, I believe..

Diana?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 2, 2017)

Yup

Adam?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Nah.

Terence?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope

Tim?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope.

Zoey?


----------



## Trystin (Aug 2, 2017)

Yup.
Kyra?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope.

Nicole?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah, I think she's the person who cuts my hair

Dan/Danny?


----------



## alesha (Aug 2, 2017)

Yep
Zac


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 2, 2017)

Nope

Paula?


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 2, 2017)

no

Ken?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 2, 2017)

If Kenneth counts lol

Marge?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope

Tim?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope.

Edwin?


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

no

rupert?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope.

Marcus?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, one of my close friends

Brendan?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Hmm...I'm not sure.. Maybe..? Long ago..?

Rose?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

One of my friend's middle name

Abigail?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope.

Eric?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope. 

Carrie?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 3, 2017)

double post >__>


----------



## Flare (Aug 3, 2017)

No.

Lisa?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

Yep

Daisy?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope.

Royce?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 3, 2017)

Nope

Sara?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

I think I used to

Todd?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

No I dont believe so

Amanda?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Nope

Ethan?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Nope.

Lenny?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 5, 2017)

Nope

Jace?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Nope.

Melissa?


----------



## Kristenn (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes. 

Jane?


----------



## carp (Aug 5, 2017)

nop

marco?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 5, 2017)

Nope.
Agatha?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 5, 2017)

Nope

Lana?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

I know a Lani/Alani & an Alana but no!!

Henry?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 13, 2017)

No

Elizabeth?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes

Marissa?


----------



## kelpy (Aug 14, 2017)

no
charlie?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

No

Grace?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope

Ryan?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

No

Amber?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope.

Harold?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope

Evelyn


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope.

Sam?


----------



## kelpy (Aug 14, 2017)

nope~

willow


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 14, 2017)

Just the villager.

Baron?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 15, 2017)

I think I've met a dog with that name?

Ragan?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 15, 2017)

No.

Chelsea


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope

Ella?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope

Mark?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

No

Emma?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah, she was in my literature class last year

Jacob


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes

Hayley?


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

nop

nick?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yup

Jane?


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

nop

benji?


----------



## Ciarvax (Aug 15, 2017)

nope, 
Colin?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 15, 2017)

two, one in first grade a girl told me he had a crush on me and he asked me out in like... 4th grade and then i didnt know how to respond so i pretended he didnt exist forever bc im awkward

max?


----------



## lovers_arcana (Aug 15, 2017)

no
ashley?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes

Michael?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2017)

I know seven of them.

Oliver?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

yeah she a hoe

georgina?


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

NO

Ryan?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes

Lisa?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

no

andrew?


----------



## unravel (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes

Alexander?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

No

Sophia?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

No 

Elizabeth


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

No

John?


----------



## hestu (Aug 16, 2017)

yep

cynthia?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 16, 2017)

Yep.

Montana?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Other than this blonde teenage singer 10 yrs ago, no lol

Mitch?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Nop

Molly?


----------



## kelpy (Aug 16, 2017)

nope~

rudy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Nope

Jeremiah/Jermey?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes. 

Candice/Candace?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Yup yup

Alyssa/Alisa?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah, sat in front of her 2 years ago in band


Abby?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

I think so!

Angelica?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Nada

Austin?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 17, 2017)

No. 

Tiffany?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 17, 2017)

Yep.

Nicole?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 17, 2017)

Nicole is my cousin and my middle name. haha

Darren?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

Omg Tiffany Nicole is my first and middle name O_O

Kristen?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh ninja'd lol no


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Nah

Erica/Erika?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah

Brittany?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 17, 2017)

I used to know a Brittany, but don't currently!

Aw. Tiffany Nicole and Olivia Nicole. 

Jason?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

Livvy said:


> Aw. Tiffany Nicole and Olivia Nicole.



Woo!

And yes c:

Mike?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes

May?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 17, 2017)

Nope.

Evan?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2017)

ya

Merrick


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

no

amanda?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah

Mason?


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes

Priya?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 17, 2017)

I think there was a Mason on my bro's baseball team...

Curtis?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes

Chantrice?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes to priya and curtis


----------



## kelpy (Aug 18, 2017)

nope!
lisa


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

No

Harry?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 18, 2017)

Nope.

Susan?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes

Ricky?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 20, 2017)

No

Fred?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

Nah

Tony?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 20, 2017)

Unfortunate yes lol

Rachel?


----------



## kelpy (Aug 20, 2017)

nope
reagan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes.

David?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

Nope.

Leo?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

nope

Katelyn?


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 31, 2017)

nope!

Katrina?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2017)

No

Luke?


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope! 

Catherine?


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

knew a catherine in primary school who had autism and bullied people

nicholas?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope!

Virginia?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

Nope

Kevin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes.

Nicholas?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes, about 3 i think, one i went to elementary with , one at my college, and one of my best my friend's boyfriend.

Maya?


----------



## Midna64 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nope 

Yasari?


----------



## Midna64 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nope 

Yasari?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 6, 2017)

nope
Oliver?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 6, 2017)

ik someone witha totally unrelated name who prefers to be valled oliver/oli if thta counts??

ariel


----------



## squidpops (Sep 6, 2017)

yes, although she spells it differently

jacob?


----------



## luna-melody (Sep 6, 2017)

yes
Jane?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah, I know at _least 5 _ different Jacobs
I guess it's just a common name...

Connor?


----------



## rylan (Jan 2, 2018)

yep

TJ?


----------



## Amy563 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes!
Dimitri?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

No.

Elton?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

Don't think so

Mary?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

No.

Mariam?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 2, 2018)

No. 

Noah?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes

Mitchell?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

No.

Steve?


----------



## rylan (Jan 3, 2018)

Nope

Shauna?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

No.

Danielle?


----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2018)

No

Tommy?


----------



## Kristine015 (Jan 3, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> No
> 
> Tommy?



yes

Jesma?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 3, 2018)

No.
James?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

Nope.

Charles?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 3, 2018)

Nope.

Maria?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 3, 2018)

Plenty.

Shauntae?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 3, 2018)

no

dylan


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, Kimberly?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2018)

yes!!

melissa?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't think so.

Kelly?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2018)

No.

Giselle?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jan 4, 2018)

No

Aubrey


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)

No

Elise?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> No
> 
> Elise?



Nope. 
James?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 5, 2018)

On the internet yes, real life no.

Samantha?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2018)

Used to

Emmanuel?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 5, 2018)

No.

Renee?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 5, 2018)

no

georgie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope

Kyle?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep. 
Kate?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 5, 2018)

e.e I knew a Katie, but not Kate.

Jennifer?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 5, 2018)

yepp

ariana?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 5, 2018)

yes

chris?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Yup. 

Colin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Yeah, I think there's one in my English class

Kevin?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope. 

Adam?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2018)

GreatUsername said:


> Yeah, I think there's one in my English class
> 
> Kevin?



SHOOT THAT'S MY FAV HAT BOI FROM SUPRA MAYRO ODDYSSEY



BlueBear said:


> Adam?



I do!

Kat?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 5, 2018)

nope.

leila


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 5, 2018)

i'm 100% certain that i know a leila but can't quite remember what she looks like or who she is really...?

austin?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope. 

Laura?


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes

Robin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

No.

Yesica?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope

Zane?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2018)

Kinda, spelled "Zain" if that counts

William/Billy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope

Trevor?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope

Ciara?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

no but i know someone called chiara

ann?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

No.

Cassidy?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

nope

andy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

No.

Sheng?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

nope 

james


----------



## cornimer (Jan 6, 2018)

Even though that's a very common name, no
Lily?


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes, my neighbour

Oscar?


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes, did

Emilia?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope. 

Rhys?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

No
Rita?


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> No
> Rita?



No

Estelle?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 7, 2018)

Nope

Scott?


----------



## Marte (Jan 7, 2018)

No

Anne?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 7, 2018)

No

Owen?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 7, 2018)

yep

matthew


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes cx

Alex?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 7, 2018)

Yup. 

Leigh?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

Nope.

Katy?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 7, 2018)

does Katy Perry count lol? (Joke)

Timothy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

No.

Austin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, I'm named Austin, and I'm pretty sure I know myself, so I guess that counts

Katherine?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Nope. 

Rachel?


----------



## Marte (Jan 8, 2018)

No

Thomas?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Yup. 

Kurt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

No.

Trent?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

No

Nathan?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes.

Laura?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

nah. one of my brother's ex's had that name though.

madison?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes.

Genesis?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

nope

scott?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Nah.

Josh?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

yep

victoria?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep! She’s a good friend of mine n.n 

Alexander?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

nope

kevin?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

Ugh yes >.> they always make problems for me...  so now I avoid them like the Black Plague ;~;

Stephanie?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 9, 2018)

Nope.

Ariana?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2018)

Nope
Lauriane (or any version of the spelling)?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 13, 2018)

Nope

Sasha?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 13, 2018)

Nope

Lena?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

no.

marc?


----------



## moonford (Jan 14, 2018)

yes

Allison


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

Yup 

Alyssa?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope

Nicole?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes!

Margaret?


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, my gran. 


Bob?


----------



## Chele (Jan 14, 2018)

Hah yes. Whenever I remember Bob, I always laugh so hard lol.

Tony?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

Sort of, there's a guy from work, and I don't know them extremely well but still

Poppy?


----------



## Heemi (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope!

Abdul?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

no.

laura?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope

Abby?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes

Sasha?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, but Sasha isn't her real name, it's just what she likes to go by

Melanie?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

Ye

Maya?


----------



## Chele (Jan 15, 2018)

Maya was a friend that I had 2 years ago in school. She left so I can barely remember who she is, but I still remember her name.

Matt?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes

Stanley?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 15, 2018)

nope

seaira (sierra)


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 15, 2018)

yuppp (spelled sierra)

chenelle?


----------



## matt (Jan 15, 2018)

No
Max Zorin


----------



## Keldi (Jan 15, 2018)

Nope.

Jorge?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 15, 2018)

no, but a george yes

dylan


----------



## Chele (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, didn’t really like him as a person when I met him.

Henry?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope

Matthew


----------



## Mayonaka (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep. I was brought back into the competitive Pokemon scene for a bit because we would train together years ago.

Cameron?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 16, 2018)

Nah

Nicole?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes! This was actually the name I answered to last time xDD 

Daisy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope

Kyle?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh lordie... yes I know a Kyle lol xD

Sam?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 16, 2018)

I vaguely remember knowing one 

Alexis?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Ye, several, actually

Kyler?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 17, 2018)

Nope.

Edwin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 17, 2018)

Nope

Nick?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Unfortunately lol

Gage?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Nope!

Benjamin?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 18, 2018)

No  I know a Bennie though lol.

Alfred?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Nope.

Leslie?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 18, 2018)

Nope.

Luna?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 18, 2018)

No.

Nevaeh?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 19, 2018)

they're like an acquaintance of an acquaintance? lol, so not really, but I've heard the name tossed around

Grace?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)

yeah but we haven't talked in a long time

abdul?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 19, 2018)

No

Maya?


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes

Karl?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, but like Carl* if that counts

Ross?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 20, 2018)

I don't think so

Chandler?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Does Friends count?

Mercy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 20, 2018)

Nope

Ryan?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 20, 2018)

There's this one kid in school but I've never talked to him  and I barely see him.

Chase?


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 20, 2018)

nope but i think it's a really cool name!

pierre?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 20, 2018)

My mom's boss a long time ago was named Pierre  

Lillian?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 20, 2018)

No

Adrian?


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes!

Charlotte?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 20, 2018)

yes

zack/zach


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes

Luna?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 20, 2018)

No

Christina?


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes.

Camilla?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 20, 2018)

Nope

Savanna?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 20, 2018)

i think so?

evie


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 20, 2018)

One of my friends on acnl is named Evie! 

Roman?


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

Nope.

Darcy


----------



## dedenne (Jan 20, 2018)

Er don't think so

Alice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 21, 2018)

Nope

Jacob?


----------



## moonford (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes.

Roald?


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 21, 2018)

No

Lisa?


----------



## moonford (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes.

Marshal?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2018)

Nope 

Amelia?


----------



## moonford (Jan 21, 2018)

No.

Dolores.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

No.

Freddie?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 21, 2018)

Used to. Wonder what he's up to now tho

Jack?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

Jack from Animal Crossing? I don’t think that counts as a knowing someone...

So, nope, don’t know anyone.

How about, Jedi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

Nope!

Levi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 22, 2018)

Nope

Tori?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah... :c

Gene?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 22, 2018)

Nope

Michelle?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes. She happens to be the daughter of my English teacher and goes to the same high school aa me.

Gonna be realistic and NOT put Marie in, so..

Lauren


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

Used to.

Tim?


----------



## ohkat (Jan 22, 2018)

Yep, back in Middle School.

Haley?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes and no.

Antonio?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

no.

caity?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Nope 

Jonah?


----------



## Chele (Jan 23, 2018)

No.

Amy?


----------



## Marte (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes

Christopher?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes. 

Alexandrea (Not Alexandria)?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 23, 2018)

no.

Eve?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2018)

Nope

Reuben?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Nope

Tony?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

No.

Trent?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2018)

I used to work w a guy named Trent

Kayler?


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, Kayler was a good friend of mine a couple of years ago.

Thomas?


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, one of my bestfriends! 

Alex?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah..

Amanda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)

No.

Chloe?


----------



## ohkat (Jan 24, 2018)

Yep! 

Joshua?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes.

Tim?


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, that’s the name of my teacher lol.

Sasha?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes! 

Nandana?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 24, 2018)

Heck no.

Afton?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 24, 2018)

nah,

Sabrina?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

Nope

Josh


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

Ye

Joseph?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, he's next to me in one of my classes

Ben?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes, he was the worst person I had ever met.

Alana?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 25, 2018)

I think so, not  very well though

Katherine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

No.

Sydney?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep

James?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Nope.

Andrew?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 26, 2018)

I think so??

Colin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

Yep

Kenny?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 26, 2018)

Nope

Paul?


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes.

Suzan?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

I think, spelled Susan though

Mitchel?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 26, 2018)

no. 

David?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

No.

Joe?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Surpringly no

Jacob?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep.

Nicole?


----------



## ohkat (Jan 27, 2018)

I used sit by a girl named Nicole in about Middle School, I don't recall ever talking to her in the following years though.

Kaylee?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Nope

Joey?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes.

Georgia?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Nope

Marco?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 27, 2018)

yup, he freaks me out though

Kayla?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

I think so?

Alexis?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep.

Jeff?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Maybe?

Avery?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Nope

Kevin?


----------



## ohkat (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep,

Hannah?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

no

darren?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

Roy?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 29, 2018)

our boy (irl no)

stanley


----------



## cornimer (Jan 29, 2018)

No

Rebecca?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

Think so,

Alyssa?


----------



## ohkat (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, 

Kaitlyn?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes. 

Audrey?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 29, 2018)

Nope

Tony?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2018)

Nope.

Crystal?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah (spelled "Christal" though)..

Jordan?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Jan 30, 2018)

No,

Angel?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes.

Lucas?


----------



## ohkat (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep, I had a crush on a Lucas for about 8 years, such a mistake on my part.

Jake?


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, I know two and I dislike both.

Celeste?


----------



## Minto (Jan 30, 2018)

Nope, but I love that name tbh 

Edwin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 30, 2018)

I think so?

Grant?


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes. 


Alisa?


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes. If no one minds my saying it, she slept with every guy in my neighborhood and she went after my boyfriend. Got him, too. I hate hated her and still do.

Jonah?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2018)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 31, 2018)

Nope

Grant?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)

No

Suzy?


----------



## ohkat (Feb 2, 2018)

Nope, 

Ariella?


----------



## pique (Feb 2, 2018)

Nope!

Jonathan?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep

Nick?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes

Yvonne?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes. 

Donna?


----------



## cornimer (Feb 3, 2018)

Nope
Breanne?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 3, 2018)

Nope.

Chris/Christopher?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes.

Molly


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

No. 

Stacy?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Nope

Siobhan


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Nope

Mark?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes

Patrice


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes.

Alice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

I used to

Nicole?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 4, 2018)

no :-/

Anglenette


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

N o p e

Alexis?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Nope.

Lupita?


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

nope, that's some harvest moon-y name!

ethan?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes. I despise him with all my being. 

(happy 3,000th post btw)

Amelia?


----------



## hamster (Feb 4, 2018)

yes!
charlie


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

i do, a male charlie and a female charlie- male charlie is a fboi, female charlie is my 6 year old neighbour



Zendel said:


> (happy 3,000th post btw)


thank you!

joyce?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes. She is not a *Joy*ce.

Dante?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

No.

Bob?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes

Kirstin?


----------



## KingTacoz! (Feb 4, 2018)

Nope.

Ivan?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

No but I know someone called Evan so close enough.

Miranda


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

No.

Wendy?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

No.

Kim?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

No

Kevin?


----------



## ohkat (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes, 
Juliet?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 5, 2018)

Nope

Jacob?


----------



## Cress (Feb 5, 2018)

Yep

Maya?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep, she's in my English class

Trevor?


----------



## pique (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't think so, I think someone in my church might be named that but I'm not 100% sure.

Felicia? (lmao, I actually did know someone named this. They got teased soo much)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 6, 2018)

i think so

jacqui


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

she works in the reception at school

nina


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

No.

Brenda?


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

nope!

angela


----------



## moonford (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes

Nathaniel


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes

Nicole?


----------



## ohkat (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, 

Ariana?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Nah.

Eddie?


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 6, 2018)

yup.

Gonzalo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Nope.

Melody?


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 7, 2018)

hmmm none i can think of rn...

Karen?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

Nope

Alex?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

Yep! 

Jack?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 10, 2018)

Yep

Jason?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes!

Hannah?


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2018)

yep
sophie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Nope

Mac?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

Yep!

Joe?


----------



## duckykate (Feb 15, 2018)

yeah

annabelle


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 15, 2018)

Nope

Nick?


----------



## orangeboy35 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep
Joseph?


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes

I love your sig. 

Avery?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 16, 2018)

Nope

Ben?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah unfortunately lol

Jasmine?


----------



## Cascade (Feb 16, 2018)

oh yes <3

Michelle?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2018)

Yep.

Olivia?


----------



## ohkat (Feb 18, 2018)

Nope, 

Corbin?


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

nope

robin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 19, 2018)

Nah 

Kevin?


----------



## carp (Feb 19, 2018)

no

angela?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 19, 2018)

No, don?t think so?

Zeb


----------



## Nightstar (Feb 19, 2018)

Only the Star Wars Rebels character.

Simone?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

Nope

Jack?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

nope

max


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep

Mark?


----------



## ohkat (Feb 19, 2018)

No,

Patty?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

in animal crossing, yes

Alexa?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 19, 2018)

Nope

Matt?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

MatPat from The Game Theorists but not in real life ;^;

Emily?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 19, 2018)

Used to

Nicole?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2018)

No.

Jenny?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 20, 2018)

I think so??

Kyle?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep. 

Keagan?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah.

Madison?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep.

Kayleigh?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 21, 2018)

never heard of one

Sam?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

I sure do. 

Ben?


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 21, 2018)

nah

aaron?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep.

Emma?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah

Alex?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 22, 2018)

No.

Aaron?


----------



## pixiets (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes

Jonathan?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 22, 2018)

Nope.

Mary?


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes. She is such a lovely lady, she is my Godfather's Mother and to be honest; she is basically a second Grandmother to me.


Jasmine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

Yep! 

Kenny?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.

Marilyn?


----------



## Niks (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope (uncommon name in the Netherlands) 

Josh?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.

Keith?


----------



## Eclipsewhispering (Feb 24, 2018)

No.

Victoria?


----------



## Quackerz (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

I think?

MacArthur?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 24, 2018)

never heard of it

Brianna?


----------



## carp (Feb 24, 2018)

yes she sits next to me in psychology, she a hoe

rhys?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 24, 2018)

Unfortunately no, how 'bout a Georgia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope!

Sonny?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes, what about a Renesmee?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

Nah.

Brad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope

Katherine?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 25, 2018)

That's my name bro!!!!!!

Matilda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Lily?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

the acnl villager, yes

Jenny?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 26, 2018)

Nope.

Christian?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

Yep! 

Jesse?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 26, 2018)

Yep

Chris?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 26, 2018)

yep haha... you guys wont care but he's so cute lmao *heart eyes*

Melanie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes

Alexis?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep.

Richie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2018)

Nope.

Cindy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Nope.

Marty?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah

Grant?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2018)

Don't think so

May?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

No.

Raymond?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Nope

Jim?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

Nah.

Robin?


----------



## mitfy (Mar 1, 2018)

that's my aunt's name! (and what's funny is the name before that, jim, is the name of one of my uncles as well - oh, and a bit before that, richie, is the name of one of my cousins)

julie?


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 1, 2018)

I knew a Julie but I don’t know any at the moment.

Elijah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep.

Evan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep.

Cynthia?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 1, 2018)

Nope

Aiden?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep. 

Karla?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 1, 2018)

Nope

Zane?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep! 

Brian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep! That's my dad's name, in fact!

Elizabeth (I ask since that's my mom's name.)?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

I do! One is a friend of mine (goes by Liz), and one is a friend of my mom's. 

Luis?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep

Ethan?


----------



## carp (Mar 2, 2018)

i know of an ethan. he's my mate's boyf.

edgar?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2018)

Nope. I don't think it's a common name in the US.

Olive?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2018)

Nah.

Aaron?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yeah, I have a crush on a guy with that name actually.

James?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2018)

Nope! 

Anthony?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 7, 2018)

Yep

Mark?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep

Mark?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

I can’t remember. There must’ve been someone with that name. It’s pretty common.

George?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 8, 2018)

My mother has spoken of someone named George, 

Gaston?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nope, I don't even think I've heard of anyone in the US with that name, and I only know about the rabbit Animal Crossing villager.  I know it's a French name though.

Kim?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't think so.

Marilyn?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 10, 2018)

That's my grandma's name.

Charlie?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes, a kid from my school years ago XD

Marcus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't think so.

Christy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 10, 2018)

Nope

Greg?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2018)

I think so.

Annette?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 11, 2018)

Nope

Scott?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

Nah.

Daisy?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Nah.

Charlotte?


----------



## betta (Mar 11, 2018)

noope~


Elias?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Nope.

Ivan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2018)

Yep.

Donna?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes! our downstairs neighbor, actually.

Richard?


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

nope.
Alaxander?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep, but he goes by Alex.

Henry?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

yep he has pink hair now

george?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope.

Marvin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope

Nathan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep, a good friend of mine actually, although he lives in the UK now.

Mark?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah

Kim?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah.

Justin?


----------



## rollerC (Mar 13, 2018)

Nope.

Emily?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorta? She was my mom's best friend from high school but I've only met her once or twice.

Caleb?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)

Yep!

Trenton?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 15, 2018)

Yep

Eric/Erik?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah I know an Eric!
What about a Carmen?


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2018)

no, debbie


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 16, 2018)

yep !!

amber?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 16, 2018)

my sister, actually

Rebecca?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep!

Nafisa?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

No but I do know a Nazifa...

Samantha?


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2018)

no, claire


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

When I drew comics a long time ago, I had a character named Claire. She was really edgy coming from the mind of a fifth grader.

Ferris


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2018)

Nope.

Sam?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2018)

Yep!

Bella?


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2018)

no, phoebe


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes but not really

Annaliese?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 17, 2018)

nope

yvonne


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

My middle name is Yvonne. But I don't know anyone with it as a first name.

Colleen?


----------



## cryptid (Mar 18, 2018)

nope

Alyssa?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep.

Rebecca?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep.

Mackenzie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nah.

Nancy?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Nah.

Michael?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.

Marty?


----------



## hamster (Mar 19, 2018)

no, ken


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Nope.

Miles?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 20, 2018)

Nope

Lilly?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Yep.

Kayleigh?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2018)

It's spelled differently, but yes.

Deborah?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2018)

Nope.

Felicia?


----------



## pique (Mar 22, 2018)

Nope!

Finneth?


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 22, 2018)

No but that's a super cute name omg

Maiya/Maya?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nah.

Nathan?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 23, 2018)

There was someone named Nathan in my kindergarten class if that counts

Nina?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2018)

Nah.

Donna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2018)

Yep! My cousin has that name.

Annette?


----------



## rynlol (Mar 24, 2018)

Nope, that sounds like a cartoon red headed little girl's name tho!

Quinn?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 24, 2018)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## hamster (Mar 24, 2018)

yes
isabelle


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nah.

Nicole?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)

'fraid not!

Jack?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Yep!

Mary?


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 24, 2018)

Plenty.

Shane?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 24, 2018)

yep

ryan?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 24, 2018)

yes

francesca?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)

Nah.

Christine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't think so. 

Trinity?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 25, 2018)

not personally, but i know of someone named it

Cara?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

Don't think so.

Murat?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Nope.

Pizza. I sadly know a person with Pizza as their last name. They showed me their birth certificate.


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 25, 2018)

N,,, No?_??_

Aidan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2018)

Nah.

Gary?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah.

Lucy?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

I think… it sounds familiar…

Kha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 26, 2018)

Um, no...

Warren?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 26, 2018)

(I’ll just drop my tiny text since no-one can read it)
Nope, is that an actual name D^:

Hrmmm, Shelby?


----------



## Dracule (Mar 26, 2018)

Yup! She was a daycare student of mine. (Also, yeah, Warren can be a first and last name. Lol.)

Virginia.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

Nope.

Aubrey?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Nah.

Casey?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## amai (Mar 26, 2018)

yep
karen?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 26, 2018)

In elementary I did... so yes?

Nathan?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes.

Nathaniel?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

yep.

Jack?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah. I carved his insides out and put a lantern in there.

Tate?


----------



## amai (Mar 27, 2018)

nah
theresa?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

yes. I hate her. xD

Kendra?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't think so.

Lisa?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Nah. 

Cassandra?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah.

Seth?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Yep. 

Mandy?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

nope

Valerie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Nope.

Naomi?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 27, 2018)

I do, actually!

Nicole?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Hm, I don't think so.

Isaiah?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

nope

Dexter?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Nah. 

Jake?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh yeah 

Gene?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Nah.

Elijah?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

yes

Tiffany?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 28, 2018)

yes~

Joao?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

No.

Joel?


----------



## Dracule (Mar 28, 2018)

Yup!

Nala?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Nah.

Marcela?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2018)

Nein.

Kendra?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Not really.

Annie?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

nope.

Maggie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Nah.

Linda?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 28, 2018)

Yup.

Kelsey?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

yes, my brother's ex-wife. my whole family hates her guts xD

Jewel?


----------



## Livvy (Mar 29, 2018)

No.

Benedict?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 29, 2018)

Nah.

Haley?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes~! X3 A good friend of mine actually.

Alfie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nope, I didn't even know that was a name!

Heath?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 29, 2018)

Don't think so. 

George?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't think so either.

Erin?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes! We played basketball together

Lorenzo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nope.

Matthew?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

yes! my nephew ^^ it's a pretty common name, though..

Alex?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 30, 2018)

ex-best friend who i hate so Yea ..

penelope?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

^ woah that's weird... my current best friend is named Alex.

nope

Jonathan? *insert Jonathan from You On Kazoo here*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

Yep.

Mac?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2018)

nah

max?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't think so.

Damien?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2018)

Nah.

Jerry?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 1, 2018)

Nope

Paul?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, he's a friend of my mom's. 

Debbie?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2018)

other than littledebbie, nope

Ian?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

no

Hannah


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

Yup, my roommate.

Bethany


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yep.

Truman?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 2, 2018)

Nah. 

Elvis?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nope.

Anna?


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 3, 2018)

no.

louis?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 3, 2018)

yes

bella


----------



## cornimer (Apr 3, 2018)

No
Laura?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yep.

Juanita?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

Nope! 

Roger?


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 3, 2018)

Nope

Nick?


----------



## amai (Apr 3, 2018)

yep!
katrina?


----------



## dveggs (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes!

Lynn?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 4, 2018)

Someone called Lin but not Lynn

Chloe


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 4, 2018)

I know a Chloe!

How about a Tien?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nope.

Victoria?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't think so.

Holly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep.

Austin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 4, 2018)

Other than myself, no

Gene?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

Nope

Max?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

my dog's name is max she's a good girl

rowan?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2018)

nope

nick?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't think so.

Annalise?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

no.. xD

keith?


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2018)

Nope

Amelia?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2018)

Not to my knowledge.

Adam?


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 7, 2018)

No.

Abby?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep.

Courtney?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope.

Kimberley?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 7, 2018)

no

Alex?


----------



## Flare (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes

Karen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

No.

Michelle?


----------



## Vulpixy (Apr 7, 2018)

No.

Ryan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep.

Jerry?


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep

Sally


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2018)

No.

Suzy?


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 7, 2018)

No. 

Steve?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes.

Rickie?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes.
Jaiden


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2018)

Nope.

Lindsay?


----------



## amai (Apr 8, 2018)

nah
chris?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 8, 2018)

yep.
holly?


----------



## hamster (Apr 8, 2018)

yes, layla


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

other than the person here no lol

Rita?


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2018)

No

Fred?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

Nope

Harry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

No.

Ken?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

yep, he helped my mom redo her house. he passed away this year RIP

Patrick?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep, one of my dad's former coworkers.

Sherry?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope

Jessica?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 9, 2018)

No.

Francis?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope. 

Janice?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

Nah

Anette?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope!

Audrey?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 9, 2018)

no

Carmen?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

No.

Faith?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

Nope

John?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 10, 2018)

Yep.

Avery?


----------



## Marte (Apr 10, 2018)

No

Harry?


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 10, 2018)

Nope

Lucas?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

nope

craig?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes - he's my neighbour

Simon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't think so.

Bruce?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

No

Ruth?


----------



## Flare (Apr 10, 2018)

No

Cindy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes.

Ben?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

no

misty?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2018)

no, but she's a gym leader 

Celine?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

ahh yes ms celine dion

amy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yep.

Melanie?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2018)

Nope.

Luigi?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

No

Amber?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yep.

Brenda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2018)

No.

Steven?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2018)

Spelled differently, but yes.

Pam?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2018)

Nope.

Patrick?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah!

Marcell?


----------



## Flare (Apr 12, 2018)

No

Luna?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 12, 2018)

No.

Renee?


----------



## hamster (Apr 12, 2018)

yes, c/katherine


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 12, 2018)

Yep. 

Sid?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 13, 2018)

No

Ashley?


----------



## Flare (Apr 13, 2018)

Yep

Hector?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nope.

David?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 14, 2018)

Nope!

Tyler?


----------



## pique (Apr 14, 2018)

Yeaaahhh.

Collin?


----------



## allainah (Apr 15, 2018)

oh god... yes

Dominick?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)

Yep.

Tien?


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Nope!

Monse?*


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

Never

Emily?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2018)

Yep!

Sandra?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2018)

No

Danny?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope.

Andre?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2018)

No but I know an Andrea 

Linda?


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2018)

No

Lily?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes! That's my BFFs name xD

Evelyn?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope!

Alice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2018)

No.

Carol?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope.

Frank?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2018)

No.

Christen?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2018)

Different spelling, but yes.

Lucca?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 18, 2018)

no
Vanessa?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes.

Julie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

No.

Jane?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't think so.

Millie?


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 18, 2018)

no

Dakota?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

Yep.

Sydnie?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

Not a single one.

Toby?


----------



## goro (Apr 19, 2018)

yeah, but he's wayyy from the past.

brad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yep.

Emily?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

Nope!

Caleb?


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 19, 2018)

Yep

Abby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes.

Paige?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2018)

No.

Nikki?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nope.

Jeff?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2018)

Yep.

Genesis?


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 19, 2018)

Nope.

Hannah?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 19, 2018)

No

Sydney?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

No.

Keith?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2018)

No.

Robbie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2018)

Nope.

Chris?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 20, 2018)

A few, yes. One of them used to date my friend, and he turned out to be a.. not nice person. 

Wesley?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

No.

Joe?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2018)

Nah.

Keegan?


----------



## orangeboy35 (Apr 20, 2018)

No.
Josh?


----------



## allainah (Apr 21, 2018)

yeah my brother

david?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 21, 2018)

yes

Alyssa?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 21, 2018)

No

Paul?


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes

Ming?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 21, 2018)

No

Carson?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes.

Timmy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)

Nope.

Taylor?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 22, 2018)

yes

Leo?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Apr 22, 2018)

No

Chloe?


----------



## eggo (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes

Lance?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 22, 2018)

No (i see that you're a Voltron fan)

Natalie?


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes

Peyton?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't think so.

Jackie?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 22, 2018)

I used to know one, yeah.

Renee?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)

Nah.

Hyde?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2018)

No.

Charles?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes
Neal?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes

Amanda?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes.

Lexie?


----------



## eggo (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes

Emerson?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

Nope!

Hallie?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 23, 2018)

no

Thomas?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes! My older brother's name actually. (He goes by Tom usually, though.)

Jason?


----------



## eggo (Apr 23, 2018)

Nope

Ariana?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 23, 2018)

no

Lara?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2018)

Nope.

Lars?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep!

Trixi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

Nope.

Martin?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 24, 2018)

no

Elaire?


----------



## hamster (Apr 24, 2018)

no, john


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 24, 2018)

yes, lots of them

Elise?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 24, 2018)

no 

Talia?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

Nope.

Madison?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 24, 2018)

yep

Jane?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes!

Tanya?


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 24, 2018)

no,

Bryan?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes.

Troy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2018)

Nope.

Oliver?


----------



## IcywolfosKelsos (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope! 

Nancy?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 25, 2018)

Yep!

Brad?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 25, 2018)

No

Lilah?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope!

Jana / Janna?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope!

Cheryl?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

Nah!

Oliver?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

I asked this one earlier, he's my cousin!

Robbie?


----------



## hamster (Apr 26, 2018)

robert but robbie was a nickname
rebecca


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep

Kaylin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

No.

Timmy?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep.

Gabe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes.

Jeff?


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2018)

No

Erik?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

Spelled differently, but yes.

Harry?


----------



## Flare (Apr 27, 2018)

No

Jason?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes.

Joel?


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (Apr 27, 2018)

nope

Lyric?


----------



## Flare (Apr 27, 2018)

No

William?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes, I do.

Lorenzo?


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

No

Ganesha


----------



## hamster (Apr 28, 2018)

no
jim


----------



## Huseyin (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes,
Lex?


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

No
Kim Jong un


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

Not personally, but I know who that is.

Bob?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 28, 2018)

no lmaoooo

cindy?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes!

Gertrude?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

Yup, I do.

Amelie?


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

No

Julian?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 29, 2018)

Nope!

Annie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes.

Bella?


----------



## ohkat (Apr 29, 2018)

Uhh Bella Thorne  but no, not personally.

Carley?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

No.

Charles?


----------



## boring (Apr 29, 2018)

I think so?? (I think I know someone called Charles but I'm not sure if I'm getting their name wrong oof)

Andrew


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes. 

Roger?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

No.

Zack?


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

No

Leon


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Nope.

Fabian?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

Nope.

Steven?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes.

Connor?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2018)

Yep, several.

Tina?


----------



## KatPancake (May 1, 2018)

Nope.

Eileen?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

Yep!

Marie?


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2018)

Can't say that I do.

Robert/Bob?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2018)

My teacher's name is Bob.

Emily?


----------



## KatPancake (May 2, 2018)

Yes.

Ann?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2018)

No.

Kay?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)

Nope!

Lorenzo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

Don't think so.

Daisy?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (May 3, 2018)

Not at all.

How about Darrin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

No.

Abbie?


----------



## KatPancake (May 3, 2018)

No.

Delilah?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2018)

No.

Anthony?


----------



## deuces (May 4, 2018)

yeah actually

janet


----------



## Nicole. (May 4, 2018)

Yes

Bruce?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

no

amelia


----------



## KatPancake (May 4, 2018)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 5, 2018)

Nope.

Cameron?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2018)

Yep.

Eduardo?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

Nah.

Rudolf?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)

Nope.

Chase?


----------



## boring (May 8, 2018)

Nope

Molly


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2018)

Yep!

Billy?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2018)

Nope.

Madison?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 9, 2018)

Yes. 

Fabio?


----------



## Nicole. (May 9, 2018)

No

Emma?


----------



## violet_pilot (May 9, 2018)

x10000 yes

Joel


----------



## Nicole. (May 9, 2018)

I used to

Thomas?


----------



## KatPancake (May 9, 2018)

Yes, that's my brother's name.

Petunia?


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 9, 2018)

nope

ethan?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 9, 2018)

Yes!

Lydia


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2018)

Yep.

Abby?


----------



## Bunny8821 (May 10, 2018)

Well there's someone in my class named Abby, but I don't _know_ her.

Zack?


----------



## KatPancake (May 10, 2018)

Used to, yeah.

Dawn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2018)

No.

Alvin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2018)

Nope.

Sammy?


----------



## ForgottenT (May 10, 2018)

Nope.

Calvin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2018)

Nah.

Peter?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2018)

I don't think I do

Tyler?


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)

No

Hannah?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)

Yep.

Anika?


----------



## partangel (May 11, 2018)

no... lucas?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)

No.

Dave?


----------



## tifachu (May 12, 2018)

Yes. In high school we had study hall together, we never talked, but  he added and messaged me on Facebook saying he wants to go out with me but I replied with "I don't know you very well"

So he started impersonating me on a messenger app and messaged some guy from our school & being really inappropriate to make me look bad.

Amy?


----------



## ohkat (May 15, 2018)

Yes, my aunt .

Shayla?


----------



## piercedhorizon (May 15, 2018)

No. 

Paige?


----------



## dedenne (May 15, 2018)

yes.
evie?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2018)

nope.

Anastasia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

I don't think so.

Joyce?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 17, 2018)

yes.

Amberly?


----------



## KatPancake (May 17, 2018)

Nope.

Hubert?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 17, 2018)

No.

Ronald?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 17, 2018)

McDonald? Yes

Nikki


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

Yep.

Matilda?


----------



## Bunny8821 (May 21, 2018)

No.

Mary?


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2018)

no, delilah


----------



## Chewy.7204 (May 22, 2018)

Yes, Yuki?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

Nope, Barnaby?


----------



## Bunny8821 (May 23, 2018)

No

Alice?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Nah.

Sharona?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

So close, but no 

Andy?


----------



## KatPancake (May 25, 2018)

Naw.

Zenobia?


----------



## buniichu (May 25, 2018)

Nope. c:

Mandy?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2018)

Nope!

Stella?


----------



## Malynn (May 26, 2018)

Yes!

Kennedy?


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Yes.

Kevin?


----------



## KatPancake (May 26, 2018)

Yes.

Yvonne?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

No.

Monica?


----------



## tifachu (May 27, 2018)

Yes. An internet friend a few years older than me who I would play online werewolf with often. She has a child now

Ezeckiel?


----------



## Aderyn (May 27, 2018)

Yes
From that Christine Sydelko vine

Jacob?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

No.

Christine?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 27, 2018)

No.

Zelda?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

No.

Mario?


----------



## hamster (May 27, 2018)

No, stephanie


----------



## Kamzitty (May 27, 2018)

Yes

Rylan?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

No.

Ryan?


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2018)

Yep!

Charlie?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 27, 2018)

Yep.

Joseph?


----------



## Dooderoni (May 28, 2018)

Yea

Persephone?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2018)

Nope.

Bill?


----------



## Kamzitty (May 28, 2018)

Yes, and I know a couple people named Billy as well lol.

Ashton?


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

I don't know them personally but I mean, they went to my school, so...

*Logan*


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

No.

Xavier?


----------



## KatPancake (May 29, 2018)

No.

Frank?


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

No.

Katie?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 29, 2018)

Yeah, I think I grew up with two or three Katie's

Sebastion?


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

No.

Annie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes.

Claire?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jun 2, 2018)

no

justin


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)

Yep.

Melissa?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes.

Esteban?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

No

Rocco?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 3, 2018)

No.

Nicole?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

No.

Cameron?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes! (also that's my name spelled differently LOL)

Ariana?


----------



## cornimer (Jun 4, 2018)

No

Elaina?


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 4, 2018)

No.

Helen?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

No.

Kareem?


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*No, that's a really unique name!

Destiny?*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes.

Jane?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't think so.

Andrik?


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2018)

Uhh no

Lucia?


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2018)

No, Jack


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes.

Stephen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep.

Emily?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

No.

Amanda?


----------



## QuinnTheQueen (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes.

Molly


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

No.


Savannah?


----------



## Livvy (Jun 6, 2018)

No. 

Noor?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

No.

Elise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep.

Ethan?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes.

Basil?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

No.

Camilla?


----------



## babykas (Jun 6, 2018)

No.
Kassy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

No.

Cassy?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes.

Zach?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 7, 2018)

No.

Leila?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

No.

Trey?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

No.

Johnny?


----------



## Snafu (Jun 11, 2018)

no

Max?


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 11, 2018)

No

Sabrina?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes
Sarah?


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2018)

No 

Stephanie?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2018)

No

Pennies?


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope

Jason?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep.

Mike?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes.

John?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep.

Oliver?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes

Riley


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope

Hermes?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

Nope.

Nelson?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

Nope.

Jesse?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 13, 2018)

No. 

Penelope?


----------



## Livvy (Jun 13, 2018)

No. 

Charity?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 13, 2018)

Nope.

Jillian?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

No.

Evan?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

No

Eduardo?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep!

Evangeline?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

No.


Melissa?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

No.

Rebecca?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep!

Rowan?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

No.


Ryan?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah

Matayah?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope, never even heard of that name before.

Cindy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

No.


Cynthia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep.

Victoria?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

No.


Christina?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Spelled differently, but yes.

Brittany?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

No.

Carl?


----------



## crossingwild (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope

Lance?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

No.


Johnny?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 22, 2018)

^ That's crazy I know a Lance & a Carl and both happened to be Highschool friends/classmates!

Oop just saw Johnny, Yes

Lana


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope!

Jasmine?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

No.


Jennie?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope.

Andre?


----------



## Hectical (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope

Jorge?


----------



## crossingwild (Jun 22, 2018)

Yep, a guy in middle school who had a MASSIVE crush on me lol

Roxy/Roxanne?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

No.


Roxie?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope

Eric?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

No.


David?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yep.

Nancy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

No.


Stephanie?


----------



## hamster (Jun 23, 2018)

yeh
jessica


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 23, 2018)

Yup.

Jennifer?


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes, Tamara


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

No.

Tammy?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 23, 2018)

no

Murdoc?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

No.


Wilson?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 24, 2018)

Nope.

Jack?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2018)

no

Kenny?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 27, 2018)

Nope
Elizabeth?


----------



## Friezu (Jun 28, 2018)

Nope
Kevin?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 28, 2018)

Nope

David?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 28, 2018)

Nope

McFronny?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

No, I didn't even know that was a name.

Drew?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2018)

no

Jay?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

No.


Bruce?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

No.

Olive?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 29, 2018)

No.

Mischa?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Jennifer?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

No
(Tbh this thread is a bunch of "no's")

Michael?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes.


Johnny?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, his name is Johnny McFronny.

Gerald?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Geraldine?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

No.

Geraldineler?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Geraldinalayasaur?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

No.

McGeraldinalayasaur?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Ron?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

No

McGeraldinalayasaurrobsonny?


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jun 29, 2018)

Definitely no lol

Allegra?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Nah

Jefald?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 29, 2018)

Nah

Julio?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

nah

harold?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Brianna?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Dang double post!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Spelled differently, but yes.

Betty?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Karen?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes!

Katherine?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Glitch, cannot see post


No.


Jennie?


----------



## wizard (Jun 29, 2018)

No.
Chloe?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes.


Caitlyn


----------



## wizard (Jun 29, 2018)

No.

Soralisnet?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

No, but sounds pretty

Anthony?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes.


Antoine?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes; Kellie


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2018)

No ^

Nicola..


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

Nope.

Peer?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

No.

Blake?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

No.


Webster?


----------



## Hayze (Sep 16, 2018)

No.

Maribel?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

Nope

Jonathan?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Nope. 

Noah? Just like me hehe


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, and he's annoying. (No its not you)

James?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Yup.

Amanda?


----------



## LemonInator (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes.

Freya?


----------



## KatPancake (Sep 17, 2018)

No.

Emma.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, my sister. 

Clarisse


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

No.


Kim?


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 17, 2018)

No.

Amy?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

No

Chrissy?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

No

John?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

No

Jack?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

No

Ava?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

My friends little sister XD


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 18, 2018)

You didn't put a name so I'm reviewing Ava

No i don't.

Jake?


----------



## Caldwell (Sep 18, 2018)

i do!

elizabeth?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

No

Amanda?


----------



## Flare (Sep 18, 2018)

No

William?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah

Bernard?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes.

Erin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

I don't think so. 

Eric?


----------



## PugLovex (Sep 18, 2018)

I don't believe so.

Vivian?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 19, 2018)

Nah.

Geoff?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 19, 2018)

I know a yt channel named Geoff. But besides that, no.

Chad?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 19, 2018)

No

Ross?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2018)

Nope

Toby?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

nope 

Johnny?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 20, 2018)

yes papa? ok, no lol

adam?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 20, 2018)

Not anymore

Poppy?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Nope

Josh?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 20, 2018)

no

Alexa?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah my Amazon robot.

Steve


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nope.

Aaron?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nope.

Lewis?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 20, 2018)

ya!

kyle


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 20, 2018)

Yup!

Anastasia?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

nope 

richard


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

No.

Gary?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

yes

josh


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Nope

Frankie and/or Benny


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

yes

billy


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep

Frederick


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

nope

jeff


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Nope

Katie?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

yep

gus


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

No

Peter?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

nope

antonio


----------



## Cascade (Sep 21, 2018)

nope,

Celine?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 21, 2018)

No,

Jessica?


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes,

Mason?


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah, I think so.

Alena?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 21, 2018)

no

hannah


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 21, 2018)

yup

Owen?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah but I've never seen him since.

Bridget?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2018)

No.

Olive?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes, he lives in my fridge.

Melly?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Nope.

Amelia?


----------



## Carya (Sep 24, 2018)

Nope.

Daniel?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)

yeah

ewan


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Nope

Carter?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

I went camping with my friend and there was a guy next to us who wanted to play football. We said no and walked off. This kid had long nails and scratched me down my arm. I was bleeding, so I punched him. &#55357;&#56834;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Curt?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> I went camping with my friend and there was a guy next to us who wanted to play football. We said no and walked off. This kid had long nails and scratched me down my arm. I was bleeding, so I punched him. ��



I laughed more than I should XD

no.

Jacob?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep. He eats blutack.

David?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> Yep. He eats blutack.



How tf is he not dead. And no

Crystal?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 25, 2018)

no

hope


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah

Ray?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)

No.

Elizabeth?


----------



## KatPancake (Sep 25, 2018)

That's my mom's name, actually.

Johnathan?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep.

Dana?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Nope. Ricky?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep.

Rosanne?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)

KatPancake said:


> That's my mom's name, actually.
> 
> Johnathan?



It's my mom's name, too. 

No.

Layla?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Nah.

Sheldon?


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2018)

No.

Trista?? Everyone mishears my name because it's so rare : /


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Nope lol

Sam?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

Not anymore 

Brandon?


----------



## Barbara (Sep 26, 2018)

Nope.

Fenna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2018)

No, I didn't even know that was a name.

Harvey?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 26, 2018)

no

yvonne


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2018)

nah,

Alex?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Yup

Mike?


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 27, 2018)

No, Ellis?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 27, 2018)

No.

Cavendish?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Lol no, thought that was a tobacco cake.

William?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 28, 2018)

Yep.

Andy?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Hmm, knew an Andrew if that counts.

Miriam?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

No

Emily?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Maybe?

Alexandra


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 28, 2018)

Nope

Jerry?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 28, 2018)

definitely not

pete


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 28, 2018)

Nope

Max?


----------



## partangel (Sep 28, 2018)

no, jasper?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Nah, but that's a badass name

George?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 28, 2018)

yeah,

Leslie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes... And I never want to see her again in my life. She wronged my grandma *horribly*.

Anna?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, used to be my best friend back in private school.

Josh?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes

Hannah?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 29, 2018)

No

Gavin?


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 29, 2018)

No

Matthew?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah

Tyler?


----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)

nah,
melissa?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2018)

No

Rick


----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)

yea!

danielle


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

I think so

Ryan?


----------



## Flare (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes 

Rebecca?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Sep 29, 2018)

nope.
Carmen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

No.

Louis?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nope.

John?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

nope

Ana?


----------



## Flare (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes

Paul?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Don't think so

Darryl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

No.

Mike?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

No

Austin?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Don't think so

Miriam?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

Nope?





?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2018)

No.

Max?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Nope

Leah?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)

I don't think so.

Alesha?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Don't think so

Martin?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Yep

Franklin?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

No but I know this guy in acnl named Frank but idk if that counts.

Andrew?
to me that name is everywhere


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

I think so

Terrence/Terry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes, but it's not a nickname for Terrence.

Nicole?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yeah, from The Amazing World of Gumball lol. But I don't actually.

Donald?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yes, but it's not a nickname for Terrence.
> 
> Nicole?



Lol my friend Terrence liked Terry sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> Yeah, from The Amazing World of Gumball lol. But I don't actually.
> 
> Donald?



Not personally, no

Richard?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

No.

Cynthia?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

Nah

Rachel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes.

Olive?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

No, but it's pretty

Natalie?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

nope

Mary?
that's my real name irl.. hehe


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

No

Miriam


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes! 2 of them! 

Sadie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 2, 2018)

No.

Sarah?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

I think so

Jose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

No.

Bridgette?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

nope! 

Tristan?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2018)

nah

carson?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

No.

Lawson?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

lol, that's a name? 

Sergi or Sergio :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

No.

Pearl?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

No, but pretty!

Marlin?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

Nope! 

Ivory?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 5, 2018)

No

Giorgi.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Hmm don't think so

Meredith?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

i don't

alice?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

nope!

Ebony?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 5, 2018)

Nope!

Jonathan?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

No

Chelsea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2018)

No.

Maurice?


----------



## PugLovex (Oct 5, 2018)

Nope.


Lauren?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes! She's my cousin.

Kristen?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 6, 2018)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

Don't think so

Raymond?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes! And he's a Nintendo.

Shelbe or Shelby?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

no

Emma?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes.

Stewart?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 6, 2018)

Nope.

William?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes! too many. 

Jamie?


----------



## Relly (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes, my brother!

Freya?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

Nope.

Jacques?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

No

Jordan?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, elementary school crush lol

Michael?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes.

Brian?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 8, 2018)

...ye
Someone who confessed to me but the feelings were not mutual /shrugs

Lisa?


----------



## sigh (Oct 8, 2018)

yeah, one of my aunt's name is lisa. 

cameron?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

If last name counts

Jeremy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

No.

Greg?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

nope do u know a tracey?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2018)

Nope.

Do you know a Mr. Popodonovichmastermcmanley?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

no who is she

do u know a billy


----------



## Alexis (Dec 19, 2018)

Nope!

How 'bout Benji?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Nope

Flynn?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Only from Rapunzel.

Joshua?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes!!

Brianna?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Yep!

Ducky (Nickname)?

I call one of my friends ducky. :"D


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 20, 2018)

Nope xD 

Elsa?


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Nope.

Eugene ?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

I do!

Frank?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Nope

Lisa?


----------



## Marte (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes, quite a few.

Daniel?


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 22, 2018)

That my favorite person's name! <3

Kennedy?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 22, 2018)

Uhm no :\

Francesca?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)

No.

Gary?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Yup but he's my rival. Get it? ;P

Sarah?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

i know a few sarahs 
do you know a paul?


----------



## rianne (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes. One of my uncles is named that. :3

Crystal?


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

My hamster was named that.

Billy?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

my name is billy lmao
do you know a Rachael?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

Not presently, but I used to!

Greta?


----------



## gobby (Feb 18, 2019)

I have never in my life known a Greta!

Marcus?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

I knew one as a small child.

Destiny?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

uh no..
Jacob?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

A Jake, but not a Jacob, no.

Noelle? (it's my favorite girl name, but I don't know how many there are in the world lol)


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

Nope!

Jane?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 4, 2019)

Nope

Addie?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

Nope.

Laura?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 5, 2019)

Yep



Jake?


----------



## MeganPenguin (May 5, 2019)

Nope

Yasmin?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

No. Kevin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)

Yes.

Christy?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Nope!

Roman?


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

No.

Francine?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2019)

No.

Kim?


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

Nope

Paul?


----------



## piske (May 7, 2019)

yep! Meredith?


----------



## rianne (May 7, 2019)

No.

Aaron?


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

LOL - yes @sensaigallade

Melissa?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Yes.

Melvin? owo​


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

No.

Michaelangelo?


----------



## Hat' (May 7, 2019)

No and how would I? ?? 
...
I apologize to all Michaelangelo on earth if I offended them.

Hildegard?


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

Nay

Lilly?


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

No.

Donatello?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

Nope, never even heard of that name.

William?


----------



## Velo (May 7, 2019)

Yes, a very awesome person who works at our company! His real name is William but everyone calls him Shorty. He worked for my dad when I was born and has always been a cool person in my life.

Vickie?


----------



## maple22 (May 7, 2019)

I don't think so
Brayden (or any other ~uneek~ spelling)?


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

Nope.

Leonardo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

Nope!

Zachary?


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

Nope.

Raphael?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2019)

Nope.

Isabelle?


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

No.

Master Splinter?


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

I don't think so. lmao
David


----------



## rianne (May 9, 2019)

No.

Alice?


----------



## 707 (May 9, 2019)

Nope.

The name of that actor from that one movie where he's like the main character of the movie
You know??
THAT movie


----------



## honeyaura (May 10, 2019)

:'> wut

Tabitha?


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Nope!

Tasha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

No.

Mitchell?


----------



## o h oK (May 10, 2019)

no.

Sylvia?


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

No.

Layla?


----------



## maple22 (May 11, 2019)

nope
Christina


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Nope

Alex?


----------



## carackobama (May 11, 2019)

Nope!

Amy?


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

yeah.

sam?


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

Nope! I know some Samuels but no Sam!

Elena?


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

i think that someone in my old swimming class had that name....

bob?


----------



## carackobama (May 12, 2019)

Nope

Ellie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 12, 2019)

No.

Mary?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

I know one Mary  she works with my Mum 

Do you know anyone called Hugh


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Yes 

Bernard?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Never met a Bernard 

What about Ella?


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Yeah

James ?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

I know a James I used to work with him 

How about Frankie?


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Nnnope!

Helen?


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Yes 

Fred


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

I do !! One of my friends mothers friends hahaha
Do you know a Kylie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg rip embarrassing no. I don’t know a fred


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2019)

no, but there's a "Kylee" realtor helping to sell a neighbor's house
Jennifer?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 22, 2019)

Yes.

Riley?


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2019)

No, who the heck is that?  

Andrew?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

yes.

craig?


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

Nope!

Lizette?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no

james?


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

Yes,



Tati


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no.

joe?


----------



## carackobama (May 23, 2019)

Yep!

Katie?


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

Yes.

Chunchunmaru?


----------



## Flare (May 24, 2019)

No...

Randy?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

Nope.

Linette?


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

No hh

Elizabeth?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 24, 2019)

Nope.

Rodney?


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Yep.  

Shredder?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

No

Chuck?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 24, 2019)

No.

Diana?


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

no

Barry?


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Nope!

Samantha?


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

no

ross?


----------



## dedenne (May 25, 2019)

no

tamzin?


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

nope!

chandler


----------



## StrayBluet (May 25, 2019)

Nope

Dexter?


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

On TV yes, in real life no.

Jason?


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

no

monica?


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

Yes.

Jeffrey?


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

no

rachel?


----------



## moonbyu (May 25, 2019)

yes.

megan?


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

yes

Pheobe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 26, 2019)

No.

Ashley?


----------



## mayorashe (May 26, 2019)

yes.
ashe?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

No.

Jesse?


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Nope! 

John?


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

No.

Bobby?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 26, 2019)

Yes. 

Jade?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

Nope.

Sidney?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

no.

rick?


----------



## Hat' (May 27, 2019)

Nope! 

Candace?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

nope!

Bryon


----------



## carackobama (May 27, 2019)

Nope

Sonia?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

ya

niko


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Not currently, although I had a dog with that name when I was a kid.

Lauren?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

no

yanny


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Nope.

Virginia?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope

Jacob


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Yeah, he ****s in urinals though, so I try to stay away from him.

Gregory?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

No.

Camilla?


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

No

Danny?


----------



## Marte (May 30, 2019)

Yes.

Charlotte?


----------



## Hat' (May 30, 2019)

Nope! But that could've happen tbh.

Carla?


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

No

Mortimer?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

No.

Diana?


----------



## Opal (Jun 10, 2020)

No.
Tilly?


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

No
Helena?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

Nope

Whitley?


----------



## Opal (Jun 10, 2020)

Nope

Alice?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

yes
Marnie?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 10, 2020)

No

Jason?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes
Angela?


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes
May?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 10, 2020)

No
Cruz?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

no
mia?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Knew someone in elementary school with it

Arwen?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 10, 2020)

I know an Arwen!
She was a terrible friend

Aunvah?


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2020)

Didn’t even though that was a name.

Darryl?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 11, 2020)

yes
noel?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I think so
June?


----------



## biibii (Jun 11, 2020)

yes

Penelope


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

No

Abriana? _my name yippee_


----------



## sleepless (Jun 11, 2020)

yes, you! 

daphne?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope

Peyton?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

nope lol

isabella?


----------



## vixened (Jun 11, 2020)

nope 

keely?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

No
Brenda?


----------



## skylucario (Jun 11, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No
> Brenda?



nope. (darn it, i do know a daphne and a penelope)

macy? (my name LOL)


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 11, 2020)

My sister’s name!!
Maddie?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 11, 2020)

Too many

Claire?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 11, 2020)

Yea!!
Raymond
Hehehehehehheheehheegetit,,cuzanimalcrossong


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope.

Summer


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

No

Chloe?


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes

James?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

nope ;;

naomi?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

I think so?
Cede?


----------



## Opal (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope

Nia?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2020)

I once knew someone

Anthony?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes
Lorenzo?


----------



## Wildtown (Jun 11, 2020)

nope
todd?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2020)

No, but I named one of my barbies todd 

Nandana?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

no.

James


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes!

X Æ A-12?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

i don’t know him but i know he exists

 Audrey


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 11, 2020)

Yep!
Daniel?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope

Ryland?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

nope ;; 

derek?


----------



## Misha (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha, yes actually, someone's dad.

Misha? (I don't know anyway else with my name personally)


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2020)

No

Terry?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 12, 2020)

No

Annabel?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

No.

Ron?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

I think so
Ivan?


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

nope ;; 

angela?


----------



## Misha (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, I know more than one.

Frederick?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

No

Abriana?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

nope just you! c:
Paige?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

no, but i read about a Paige in a book (  )

Bob?


----------



## Opal (Jun 12, 2020)

No surprisingly 

Jasmine?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nope 

Jake?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 12, 2020)

Nope
Phoebe?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

nope

camden?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep!
Amara?


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 13, 2020)

Nope

Anthony?


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

yep ;u;

meredith?


----------



## Misha (Jun 13, 2020)

No

Sam?


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes
Jared?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

yes and he’s 19 jk, i don’t lmao

miranda?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 14, 2020)

Not personally.

Riley?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 14, 2020)

Yep!
Aubrey?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

nope ;, 

marlene?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

No
Maggie?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 14, 2020)

Yep
Hallie?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 14, 2020)

No
Abigail?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes
Jeremy?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

nope ;;

ryan?


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes
Jordan?


----------



## xTech (Jun 15, 2020)

No I know like maybe 8 people
Rose


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

i used to lmao 

alyssa?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jun 17, 2020)

Nope~

Hazel?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

No
Alex?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep
Ellie?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes
Abigail?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep
Hayden?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

i used to ;;

george?


----------



## Opal (Jun 18, 2020)

Used to

Melissa?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

nope :/

Annabelle?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope.

Justin?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

nope ;;

james?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Nopee
Callie


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

I think so!
Micheal?


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

used to lmao

barbara?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

No
Jean?


----------



## Misha (Jun 20, 2020)

Valjean No

Frederick?


----------



## Opal (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't think so. 

Casper?


----------



## Misha (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes!

Steph?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Nope.

Nico?


----------



## Neb (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes, he’s my cousin’s son!

Georgia


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

nope

Bob


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

no
jeanette?


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

nope ;;

timothy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, i think
Jack?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jul 15, 2020)

No~!
Seth?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep!

Jacob?


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

nope ;u;

samuel?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 15, 2020)

ye

zach?


----------



## Neb (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup

Martin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Nope.

Victoria?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes
Jay?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

nope

Yuri?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

No

Hannah?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes
Reina?


----------



## Madrox6 (Jul 15, 2020)

No

Gloria?


----------



## Misha (Jul 15, 2020)

No.

Gabriel?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

No
Ann?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 15, 2020)

Technically (someone’s middle name)

Ally?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes!

Sandra?


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes
Alexa?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 16, 2020)

Nope. 
Jada?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 16, 2020)

nope!

sally?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

Nope!

Mia?


----------



## Mick (Jul 16, 2020)

Vaguely

Kat?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes!

Kayla?


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

used to, kind of lmao

benjamin?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

Lol yes

John?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 16, 2020)

yes!

Kristina?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

A different spelling, then yes

Jordan?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes,

Wade?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 16, 2020)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, my uncle.

Rose?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2020)

Sort of, it partially makes up my grandmother’s name. (But she hates being called that lol)

Jack?


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes
Jeremiah?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 16, 2020)

No.
Julie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, but it was years since I last met them.

Philip?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Nope.

Adam?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes
Mike?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes

Alan?


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

nope ;u;

ted?


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes
Thomas?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

No

Stephanie?


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

i used to date a stephanie so uh,,, i guess LMAO

zayn?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

Irl no, but I bet we all know of A Zayn lol

Omar?



xara said:


> i used to date a stephanie so uh,,, i guess LMAO
> 
> zayn?


Oops my bad lol


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 19, 2020)

I knew one a long time ago! 
Autumn?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No, but it's a really pretty name 

Texas? (this is a name, I kid you not)


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 19, 2020)

No, Michael


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes

Hector?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes
Melanie?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 19, 2020)

Not personally... Well, I think I had a teacher with that name.

Mortimer?


----------



## Neb (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s a name?

Alec?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No

Jennifer?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes
James?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, Phillip


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 19, 2020)

Yep! In a nursery, I would volunteer at.

Maya?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, from college

Clarissa?


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, from work

Amelie?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

Nope

Moria?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

No
Bella?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, a close friend of mine.

Sayumi?


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2020)

nope ;u; 

kristen?


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes
Rex?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 20, 2020)

no
Rachel?


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

kind of? their name is spelt raechel, though lmaoo

vanessa?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

yes!
May?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 21, 2020)

Hm, no, I don't think so.

Jojo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

No
Marc?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 21, 2020)

no
Marco?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

I don’t think so
Diego?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 21, 2020)

no
pingu?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 21, 2020)

No...

Derek?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 21, 2020)

no
Abby?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeah

Elijah


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes

Brenda?


----------



## lilyplaysacnh (Jul 21, 2020)

nope, shelby


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2020)

nope ;; 

yvette?


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

No
Abigail?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes~! (My sister, actually)
Dylan?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes
Mabel?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

Nope!

Avery?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes! I've been called by that name a few times, too, because I guess we look alike.

Jordan?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes

Vivian?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes
Barry?


----------



## Neb (Aug 5, 2020)

No
Sherry?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 5, 2020)

I think I had a teacher who had that name

Caroline?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

SWEEET CAROLINE *pow pow pow*. I think I do?

Kendall?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Kendall Jenner* nope

Maya?


----------



## Irish9474 (Aug 5, 2020)

yes, an old friend of mine when i was a kid.

Ireland?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmmm, someone named Irelan, so I'm counting it.

Morty?


----------



## Neb (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope.

Terry?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Nopeee
Maya?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes
Thomas?


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2020)

kind of? haven’t spoken to him since like,, 2018, though lmao 

anthony?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

No
Jane?


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Not yet.

Molly?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

No, but when I was younger I really wanted to name my future kid that. It was my favorite.

Peyton?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes
Keith?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes!
Nick?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 6, 2020)

No!

Miles?


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

nope
brett?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes

Sarah?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep! Quite a few.

Brecken?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

Nopeee
Hallye?


----------



## Neb (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope.

Arnold?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

No

Jett?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

No
Paige?


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes!

Jennifer?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes!

Autumn?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 6, 2020)

No.

Clover?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

no
mia?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmm, no don't think so.

Harper?


----------



## Neb (Aug 7, 2020)

Yup.

Ryan?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Sort of? I know them, but have never spoke to them.

May?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope

Maria?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes
Mae?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope.

Angela?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 7, 2020)

yup shes my roommate lol

Sharon?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't think so. 

Peggy?


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

nope aha 

miranda?


----------



## Neb (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope.

Martin?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes
Marvin?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope.

Duane?


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope.
Bryan


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes.

Carlos?


----------



## Neb (Aug 8, 2020)

I don’t believe so.

Parker


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

yes
wolfgang?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Do animal crossing characters count?

Caroline?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes
Lisa?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope, just an idol- ACTUALLY I do! A family friend.

Hilary?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

No

Peyton? I do and I love him


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)

nope

Zach


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2020)

Yup.

Danielle?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes!

Tasmena?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

No
Jared?


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

nope ;;

chelsea?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes we're mutual acquaintances.

Omer?


----------



## Toska (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope.

Sawyer?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Someone at school, yes. Not really friends, though.

Srisha?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope.

Courtney?


----------



## CaveGirl (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope 

Nichaela?


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

nope ;; 

cody?


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes
Cory?


----------



## Toska (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep! A relative of mine.

Madison?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 10, 2020)

Nope
Justin?


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

nope ;; 

polly?


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

No
Mary?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Don’t think so.

Cooper?


----------



## Toska (Aug 11, 2020)

Not their first name, no.

Michael?


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

nope ;; 

cindy?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes
Reina?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Just an author, so not really.
Holly?


----------



## Neb (Aug 14, 2020)

Not very well.

Jared?


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

no ;; 

meredith?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

No
Margaret?


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

A friend of a friend, so sorta?

Ron?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 15, 2020)

My brain: Ron Weasley
No, haven't

Jordan?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, a college friend. 

Nic(h)olas?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes!

McKenna?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 15, 2020)

No.

Riley?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

*hmmm mayhaps*

Laurie?


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 15, 2020)

nope

jeff?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes. 

Altamash?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

No but sick name!

Vinod?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

No -- sick name as well! Hope I'm saying it right in my head. XD 

Mercede?


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

Nope!

Cora?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Nope! 

Campbell?


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2020)

No.

Erin?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe
Mike?


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

I believe I have a relative with that name?

Emily?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 16, 2020)

A few, yes 

Hollis?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Nope!

John?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

My uncle, yes.

Ella?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes I think a classmate who left years ago was called that.

Teddy?


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 16, 2020)

Nop

Andrea?


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2020)

No.

Robert?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Nope

James?


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2020)

That’s my uncle (and one of my middle names)!

Liz?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

I think that one of my mum's friends is called that. Who I met so I guess she counts

Charles?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 16, 2020)

No

Maria?


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

Nope, although I like that name a good bit 

Sierra?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

No, but I've heard it in a movie when I was younger and I liked it.

Jay?


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

nope ;;

tanya?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

No
Maya?


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep! A girl I went to school with.

Aspen?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

No, sounds like a nice name tho!

McKenzie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep! Haven't met them in years though.

Kenny?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

It's a nickname for someone, yes.

Jojo?


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Nope. (Except Jojo Siwa, lol)

Bridgett?


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

nope ;;

brooke?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes
Mae?


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

I know a May... does that count?

Liv?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Only from a show. 

Maddison?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

unfortunately but it’s only spelt with one “d” 

ben?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes
Jeremy?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yep!

Hope?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

used to back in like,, 7th grade lmaoo

isabelle?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I know two irl. We'd call one of them "Big Isabelle" because she was older and the other "Little Isabelle."

Chloe?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Nope. (Even though it was my old username, it's not my actual name/anybody I know's name.)

Raymond?


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

nope ;; 

sam?


----------



## Neb (Aug 20, 2020)

I don’t believe so.

Benjamin?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes
Zachary?


----------



## Toska (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes, but I don't think I've ever spoke with him. 

Ryan?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope.

Kevin?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah, don't talk to him though.

Ciaran?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

No, but dang, what a cool name!

Dorothy?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 21, 2020)

Nah.

Zack?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes.

Jakob?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

A few, but not spelled like that.

JC?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 21, 2020)

yeah. 
Fernando


----------



## WigginsFTW (Aug 21, 2020)

Sure do,
Ike?


----------



## Catharina (Aug 21, 2020)

Nope

Olliver?


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

nope ;; 

miranda?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe
Carry?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

*flashbacks to Christmas*
Nope!

Spencer?


----------



## Toska (Aug 21, 2020)

Nope.

Wayne?


----------



## WigginsFTW (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes! 
Adylan!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

No
Marina?


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

nope ;; 

adrienne?


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep! But it's spelled differently.

Jackson?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes
Johnathan?


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

nope ;;

mark?


----------



## Neb (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh, hi, Mark (sadly no).

Max


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh boy
Yep

Murphy?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Knew someone who's last name was Murphy but not a first name 

Luke?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes
Marc?


----------



## Toska (Aug 24, 2020)

Nope.

Lucinda?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

nope

Elide?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 24, 2020)

nope

Drake?


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

does he count,,, 

preston?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe 
Aaron?


----------



## Toska (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah!

Aidan?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

He gave me a Pokemon encyclopedia once

Srisha?


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

nope ;u; 

april?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 26, 2020)

Avril is the closest, but no

Siobhan?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Uh only in a game
Claire?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 26, 2020)

Yep!
Rowen ;”D


----------



## Toska (Aug 26, 2020)

Nope.

Steve?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 26, 2020)

No one I can think of

Anthony?


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 26, 2020)

yup, knew a guy in middle school 

may?


----------



## Toska (Aug 26, 2020)

Yep! One of my good friends!

Victoria?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 26, 2020)

Not personally, a friend of a friend.

Izzy?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Only from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, that old Disney show.

Jacob?


----------



## Toska (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah!

Lucas?


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes
_Thomas?_


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

used to lmaoo

makayla?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Don't think so.

Muhammed?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Maybe
Isabelle?


----------



## Vanida (Aug 28, 2020)

Only the animal crossing one lol
Johnny?


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

Is John close enough?

Parker?


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

nope ;; 

owen?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Yep! An old friend's brother.

Chloe?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Bru thats my sister's name

Andrew?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes
Andy?


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

nope ;; 

maggie?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes
Oliver?


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Nope.

Lucy?


----------



## Neb (Aug 31, 2020)

No, although it is a nice name.

Maxwell?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Well, a Max. Dunno if Maxwell was his full name.

Maybelline?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope, only the makeup brand.

Laura?


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes
Janice?


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

I think? Haven't spoke to them in forever, though. 

Wesley?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope, never met a Wesley.

Jack?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes, though I only met them once and they've passed away.

Ophelia?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Just a song, which I love.

Sock?


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

No, I have not. Sounds like a cool name though!

Miyu?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

no ;; 

rebecca?


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes
Claude?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

Not once in my life (so far).

Sandra?


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

I believe a childhood youtuber I used to watch had a guest with that name? But definitely not anybody personally.

Joy?


----------



## Marines (Sep 1, 2020)

Nope
Klaudia?


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

nope ;; 

charlene?


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

Not yet 

Mary Ann?


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes
Sue?


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

nah ;;

marlene?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

No
Mabel?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Not in RL, no.

Michelle?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 3, 2020)

Definitely no.

Tiffany?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope.

Laura?


----------



## Marines (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes

Jessie?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, but the name spelled differently though.

Julie?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah!

Nicole?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 4, 2020)

I did, a long time ago in 6th grade.

Zoe (not Zoey)?


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2020)

nope ;;

james?


----------



## Neb (Sep 4, 2020)

That’s one of my uncles!

Lisa?


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes
Percy?


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2020)

Nope!

Maggie?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

Nope!

Alice?


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2020)

nopee 

lexie?


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

No
Judith?


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah... my relative had that name. 

Victoria?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes, in college couple years ago.

Emma?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes x2

Sayumi?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 6, 2020)

Can’t say I do.

Brian?


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes 
Noah?


----------



## Neb (Sep 6, 2020)

He was my classmate in the third grade.

Jeremy?


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah, but we haven't talked in years.

Molly?


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes
Vincent?


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 7, 2020)

No 

Susie?


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2020)

nope ;;

bella?


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes
Aaron?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes

William?


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Not their first name, no.

Garrett?


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 9, 2020)

yeh 

walter?


----------



## milktae (Sep 9, 2020)

nopee

jaina?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope!

Cindy?


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes  

Gracy ?


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

nope ;u; 

tanya?


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Maybe
Justin?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah.

Rayleigh?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope.

Nikki?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Not really anymore, no.

Timmy?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Only in AC 

Rose?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 9, 2020)

Yep in high school!

Sylvia?


----------



## milktae (Sep 9, 2020)

nopee besides the villager

Owen?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 9, 2020)

Yup!

Chloe?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope! (Even though it was my old username, plus my NL name)

Amelia?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope.

Kirk?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope!

Julian?


----------



## Dork (Sep 10, 2020)

Yeah!

olivia?


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

Yeah!

Diane?


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

hmm, nope.

crystal?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

Yep! But with a K lol

Sebastian?


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

I know a total of 0 Sebastians :/

Bella?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope!

Carl?


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

I want to say I do... but I don't think so.

Penelope?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

nope ;; 

rachel?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep!

Sophia?


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes
Jared?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope

Peter?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Katherine?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep, in Kindergarten.

Laurence?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Gina?


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 11, 2020)

yep

Diane?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep!

Kelsey?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 11, 2020)

nope

Leo?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep!

Franklin?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Not yet!

Phil?


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

nope

Celeste


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

nope 

Kate?


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes
Raymond?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

does he count

mona?


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

No, although that's a pretty name.

Nora?


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope, I adore the name though!

Theo?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, plenty. Quite the popular name in my country

Lukas? (Specifically written with a K)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 14, 2020)

No, not with a K... That I know of.

Maya?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope

Seth?


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

no,, 

keith?


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes
Zachary?


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

Kinda, yeah.

Alex?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes!

Jessica?


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes
Hailey?


----------



## xara (Sep 17, 2020)

nope ;u; 

stella?


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes
Ralph?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Nope. 

Hannah?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 17, 2020)

Nope.

Aspen?


----------



## milktae (Sep 18, 2020)

nopee 

andrew?


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2020)

nope ;; 

bill?


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes
Bailey?


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah, but I don't think we've even spoke...

Andrew?


----------



## Xeleron (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes!

Lizbeth?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 18, 2020)

Negative

Deanna?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Nope

Lauren?


----------



## loveclove (Sep 18, 2020)

Nah

Ana?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes

*F R E D R I C K*


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 18, 2020)

Only a Fred*e*rick so no

Xavier?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2020)

i don’t ;u; 

frank?


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2020)

Somewhat

John?


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah
Garrett?


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2020)

Yeah!

DeAnn?


----------



## BeetleBreakfast (Sep 19, 2020)

Nope.

Hope?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

Nope.

Tamera?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

yes! 

charlie?


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes
Jackson?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah! (Kinda forgot about him until now, though..)

Maureen?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2020)

Nope.

Carla?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

nopee

amelia?


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 21, 2020)

No.

John?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes.

Summer?


----------



## sunny_ac (Sep 21, 2020)

It’s me >:3

 Elsie?


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes
Ella?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

nope ;w;

lizzie?


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Yeah!

Avery?


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

yes
mason?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep!

Kayla?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes. 

Mirren?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 22, 2020)

That's the first time I've ever heard that name actually.

Arina?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 22, 2020)

yes

Claudia ?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Not yet!

Sylvia?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 23, 2020)

nope

marianne?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 23, 2020)

Nope.

Paul?


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

nope ;;

macy?


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes
Kelly


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2020)

nope ;; 

raechel?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 24, 2020)

Nope.

Xavier?


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes
Jordan?


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

i used to, back in like,, elementary school lmao

pam?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah! Pretty sure one of my doctors was named Pam

Paul?


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, a couple actually 

Sophie?


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes
Alexis?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes! 

Diana?


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

nope ;;

omar?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes!

Bianca?


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes
Mary?


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

sort of,, my aunt’s name is mary but she goes by miranda aha 

ryan?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

yup

tom nook


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

I mean yes and no!

Willow?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 26, 2020)

If smith counts lol

Karen?


----------



## Neb (Sep 26, 2020)

Sort of. She's a fellow volunteer at my Red Cross branch.

Jerry?


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

nope ;w; 

william?


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes
Marc?


----------



## Neb (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope.

Aubrey?


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes
Gwen?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)

I used to...(she was one of my aunts)

Eva?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope

Manuel?


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope

Jenny?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes

Petra?


----------



## milktae (Sep 28, 2020)

I think :0

anna?


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

yeah! 

richard?


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes
Jonathan?


----------



## Neb (Sep 29, 2020)

I used to.

Erica?


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes
Jason?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes

Jackson?


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

yeah! 

sadie?


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes
Vincent?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2020)

No

Greg?


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes
Kevin?


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes 

Fred?


----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2020)

nope

Kaitlyn?


----------



## Crash (Oct 3, 2020)

yup
sage?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Nope.

Marcus?


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes
Reina?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 3, 2020)

Absolutely not.

Heffer?


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

Nope
Kelly?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 4, 2020)

Also no.

María?


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

no... i know people with similar names though

Naomi?


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

Except for the villager, no.

Demetri?


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

nah.... idk what gender that name would even be applied to lmao 

Dom??? c: (c'mon, it's gotta be a real name somewhere in the world)


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

nope i only know a dom*inic*

krystal?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 4, 2020)

Nope!

Chris?


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

yep, some emo kid at my school who's into naruto 

Kiki?


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

Heard of them, never saw or spoke to them.

Jacob?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)

uuuum i think so?

Lizzy?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 5, 2020)

Nooo.

William?


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes
Ivan?


----------



## Neb (Oct 5, 2020)

Not very well.

Janet?


----------



## moonbunny (Oct 5, 2020)

no

zara


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes

Zora?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 5, 2020)

Nevah.

José?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 5, 2020)

Nope.

Zack?


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

I know a Zach, if that counts?

Daniel?


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

yeah! 

marshal?


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes
Gordon?


----------



## lana. (Oct 6, 2020)

nope!

Siobhán?


----------



## Toska (Oct 6, 2020)

Nope!

DeAnn?


----------



## Neb (Oct 6, 2020)

No

Harold?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 6, 2020)

Nope.

Rose?


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes
Jean?


----------



## Neb (Oct 8, 2020)

Nope.

Jake?


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Nope
Angela?


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

yeah! that’s my mom’s name  

terrance?


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes
George?


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 9, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes
> George?


No 

Peter?


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2020)

Only in The Room.

Steve?


----------



## Xeleron (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes! 

O'Ryan?


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2020)

nope,, 

joe?


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes
Roger?


----------



## Neb (Oct 10, 2020)

No

Gary?


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

nope ;; 

teddy?


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

Maybe
Nikko?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 11, 2020)

Nope
Samantha?


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes
Sarah?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, just not spelled with an H.

Luke?


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2020)

Sort of.

Sasha?


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes
Lexa?


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2020)

nope ;w; 

ally?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 13, 2020)

no

Diana?


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2020)

That’s my great-aunt!

Linda?


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2020)

yeah! 

james?


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2020)

That’s one of my uncles!

Paul?


----------



## Clock (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes
Ray?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 25, 2020)

Yep! Streak 5!

Stephanie?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

No.

Jamie?


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2020)

nope ;; 

janice?


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes
Ivan?


----------



## absol (Oct 26, 2020)

No

Sabrina?


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 26, 2020)

No.
Matej?


----------



## absol (Oct 26, 2020)

does Máté count? if yes I do

Diana?


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 26, 2020)

Nope

Richard?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, that is my brother-in-law's name.

Kathleen?


----------



## The Orange (Oct 27, 2020)

No. Eloise?


----------



## Clock (Oct 27, 2020)

No
Jared?


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes

Molly?


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2020)

nope ;;

patricia?


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

Nope
Mimi?


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes
Felicia?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 2, 2020)

No
Jade?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2020)

nope ;v; 

yolanda?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes

Cynthia?


----------



## Neb (Nov 3, 2020)

No (although it is a cool name)

Annette?


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 3, 2020)

Nope

Debbie?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2020)

Does little Debbie count?

Larry?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes
Ricky?


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah

Alyssa?


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah.

Rosy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes 

Brady)


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

No
Paige?


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

nope ;u; 

juliet?


----------



## Clock (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes
Janet?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes
Sophie?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes

Angel


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2020)

Yep, although he went by a different name.

Miguel?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

yes. one troublemaker

Sophia


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

Nope sounds pretty 
Angalice


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2020)

nope! 

hannah?


----------



## absol (Nov 7, 2020)

yes a few actually

Vanessa?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes my manager is named vanessa
Toby?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2020)

Hmmm I think I did, it was someone's pet

Tony?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh yes I knew a Tiny in 5th grade. I think he had a major crush on me I was just too much of an airhead to get it.
Patrick?


----------



## Clock (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes
George?


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2020)

nope ;w; 

ellis?


----------



## Neb (Nov 8, 2020)

Don't believe so.

Raphael?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2020)

No. 

Tien?


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

I think so
Kenny?


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2020)

yeah! 

leah?


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)

yeah 

Jennifer?


----------



## Plume (Nov 25, 2020)

Yep.

Alice?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes
Stephanie?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 25, 2020)

nope
Debra?


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 26, 2020)

No
Andrea?


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 26, 2020)

Yep

Thomas?


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2020)

yeah ;>;

meredith?


----------



## Neb (Nov 26, 2020)

Nope.

Terry?


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes
Ronald?


----------



## Neb (Nov 26, 2020)

No

Morgan?


----------



## Toska (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah!

Claude?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 27, 2020)

nope!

Tiffany?


----------



## Neb (Nov 27, 2020)

No

Reggie?


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes
Ray?


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

Nope, I know a Rae though

Felix?


----------



## Neb (Nov 27, 2020)

No

Bianca?


----------



## pochy (Nov 27, 2020)

yep, two of them  ! 

kerry ?


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

no

maia?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 27, 2020)

nope

Ally?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 27, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## absol (Nov 27, 2020)

yes multiple 

Diana?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 27, 2020)

Nope.

Ruth?


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2020)

Maybe
Bell?


----------



## dillydely (Nov 28, 2020)

Yep. 

Iris?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 28, 2020)

Nope

Bill?


----------



## xara (Nov 28, 2020)

nope

molly?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Nov 28, 2020)

Nope.

Ariana?


----------



## absol (Nov 28, 2020)

No

Flora?


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

Maybe
Florence?


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

nope lol

daniel?


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

yes 

Andy?


----------



## Neb (Dec 3, 2020)

Nope

Veronica?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 3, 2020)

Nope
Jack?


----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)

yes

Johnny?


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

nope

paula?


----------



## Neb (Dec 6, 2020)

No

George?


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes
Arnold?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

No
Leon?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 6, 2020)

i do!! 

Joyce?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 6, 2020)

Yep 

Mary?


----------



## Neb (Dec 6, 2020)

Yup.

Gary?


----------



## eseamir (Dec 6, 2020)

nope

anneke?


----------



## milktae (Dec 7, 2020)

nope 

olivia?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes.

Kacey?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope, 

Jade?


----------



## Clock (Dec 7, 2020)

Perhaps
Kelly?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 7, 2020)

No
Mika?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 7, 2020)

No!

Grace?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope

Laura?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope
Taylor?


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2020)

Not since Middle School.

Anna?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope!

Anthony


----------



## Clock (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes
Harold?


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2020)

Yup, that’s my half brother!

Earl?


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (Dec 8, 2020)

I think one of my grandpa's bowling buddies is named Earl. So we'll give it a yes. 

Megan?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes!

Clyde?


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2020)

nope. 

marshall?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Nope!

Peter?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 10, 2020)

nope

ezekial?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Nope! 

Greg?


----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2020)

Nope.

Sarah?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes! 

Harry?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)

I've never met a Harry

Jerry?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes! 

Luke?


----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2020)

Yup.

Hunter?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes! He was a friend of mine 

Keira?


----------



## Neb (Dec 11, 2020)

Nope.

Eva?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 11, 2020)

No
Jasmine?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 11, 2020)

Nope! 

Lewis?


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2020)

Don’t think so.

Porter?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 12, 2020)

Nope! 

Kieran?


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (Dec 12, 2020)

Not in real life but I know who Kieran Culkin is. 
Drew?


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2020)

Nope.

Reggie?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 13, 2020)

All I know about Reggie is my body is ready 
Tyler


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2020)

I don’t think so.

Judy?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 13, 2020)

Nope 

Carol?


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2020)

nope

sasha?


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2020)

nope.

janet?


----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)

yeah!

Andrew?


----------



## Neb (Dec 14, 2020)

I used to.

Debra?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

nope

courtlyn?


----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2020)

no :0

kaitlyn?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

yes and i'm crushing on her ._.

jasmine?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

That's my name, it's spelled different though! lol

Brandy?


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Yup.

Hubert?


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

*FE3H flashbacks* not in real life, no.

Marianne?


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

No

Amelia?


----------



## Toska (Dec 22, 2020)

No.

Brynlea?


----------



## ``` (Dec 22, 2020)

No.

Sally?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 22, 2020)

No
Timmy?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2020)

I used to when I was a kid

Cheryl?


----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes.

Meghan?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes.

Dave?


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 23, 2020)

My neighbor haha.

Phil?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 23, 2020)

No.

Ryan?


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Yup.

Jessica?


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2020)

nope

andrea?


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2020)

No

Terry?


----------



## MeganPenguin (Dec 24, 2020)

No

Mia?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes
Mimi?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope
Jacob


----------



## lamboo (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes

Gary?


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

nope.

benji?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope.

Susan?


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope!

Sharona?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope!

Jason?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes
Melody?


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope!

Harmony?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 26, 2020)

Nope!

Avery?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes! A good friend of mine.

Melissa?


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

nope.

natalie?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 26, 2020)

Yep!

Piper?


----------



## sigh (Dec 26, 2020)

online yes, irl no

tanner?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Not in real life. 

Phil?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes
Jordan?


----------



## ``` (Dec 26, 2020)

Yup!

Billy?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2020)

Yep, well I used to. It's been years

Kristian?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 26, 2020)

Nope

Anna?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Kind of. I know of her, just haven't spoke to her.

Wesley?


----------



## a_b (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope

Avery?


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)

no

noah?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope
Odin


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah, we don't talk though.

Devon?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope, cant say that I do

Mark?


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

nope.

kim?


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, from a very long time ago!

Luke?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, from university!

Abdullah?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2020)

Nope, that's a beautiful name though

Roxie?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 28, 2020)

Nope
Jimmy?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 28, 2020)

Nope
Jason


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 28, 2020)

yes

Ana?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 28, 2020)

Yup

Pam?


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

Don't think so!

Bob?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2020)

I used to!

Pete?


----------



## milktae (Dec 29, 2020)

nope 

dylan?


----------



## Neb (Dec 31, 2020)

Nah

Ed?


----------



## Toska (Dec 31, 2020)

Nope!

Max?


----------



## Celine (Dec 31, 2020)

Yep!

Megan?


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2021)

I haven’t heard from her in seven years.

Ronald?


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 1, 2021)

No
Lisa?


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2021)

Yup, that’s my aunt.

John?


----------



## Toska (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep! A good friend of mine. (Although he doesn't go by his first name!)

Ryder?


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 1, 2021)

Nope
Grace?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jan 1, 2021)

Ooo a friend of mine! ^_^
Jagger


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)

nope

clementine?


----------



## Toska (Jan 2, 2021)

Nope!

Karen?


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 2, 2021)

Nope.

Michael?


----------



## ``` (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes, an old elementary school classmate from many years ago.

Samantha?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 2, 2021)

yes (samantha was a big yikes )

nora?


----------



## Toska (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes!

Sara?


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2021)

lmao yeah. :’^) 

abigail?


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jan 3, 2021)

Nope

Eric?


----------



## Toska (Jan 3, 2021)

Yep!

Mary?


----------



## Neb (Jan 4, 2021)

Nope

Eric?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jan 4, 2021)

Yep my uncle haha! 
Rory


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 4, 2021)

Nope, cute name though

Paula?


----------



## mare stellas (Jan 5, 2021)

Nope ! 

Mounia ?


----------



## shion (Jan 5, 2021)

i don't

val?


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2021)

No

Bianca?


----------



## Toska (Jan 8, 2021)

Nope!

Emily?


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)

yes

anabelle?


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

i don't think so, nope!

billie?


----------



## Toska (Jan 9, 2021)

Nope.

David?


----------



## milktae (Jan 9, 2021)

yeah!

lisa?


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

yeah! 

mona?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah!

Roma?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

Nope!

James?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 14, 2021)

Nope!

David?


----------



## shion (Jan 14, 2021)

yes

kayla?


----------



## Neb (Jan 14, 2021)

I did. Not the nicest person.

Terry?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes

Rob?


----------



## Neb (Jan 14, 2021)

Yup, that’s one of my cousins.

Debra?


----------



## Toska (Jan 14, 2021)

Nope.

Mike?


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 14, 2021)

Yup
Kyle?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes.

Mia?


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2021)

Nope. 

Jackie (Jacqueline etc.)?


----------



## absol (Jan 14, 2021)

I know a guy named Jacky

Alma?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, she was my classmate back in 5th grade.

Lourdes?


----------



## Toska (Jan 16, 2021)

I've never even heard that name before, but it sounds pretty!

Opal?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 16, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

yup

sasha?


----------



## Toska (Jan 16, 2021)

Not yet!

Lilith?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2021)

nope

jessa?


----------



## xara (Jan 17, 2021)

nope. 

carl?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 17, 2021)

yep

abby?


----------



## Neb (Jan 17, 2021)

Nope.

Rick?


----------



## Toska (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah. Haven't spoke with them in a hot second, though. 

Frank?


----------



## Neb (Jan 17, 2021)

He’s a distant relative. It’s been nearly a decade.

Edith?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 17, 2021)

Nope.

Timmy?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 18, 2021)

Negative

Mercedes?


----------



## Neb (Jan 18, 2021)

Never spoke to her

Jerry?


----------



## absol (Jan 18, 2021)

No

Valentin?


----------



## Kars (Jan 18, 2021)

Nope

Heather?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2021)

Nope.

Rosalynn?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 18, 2021)

no, that's a very pretty name though ♡

jasmine? (legit going with my own name haha)


----------



## Kars (Jan 18, 2021)

I babysat for a lady named Jasmine for a while.

Fernando?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2021)

Heard of the name before, but no.

Alicia?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 18, 2021)

lol that's my sister's name, so yes ☆

sophie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2021)

Nope.

Katherine?


----------



## Kars (Jan 18, 2021)

My friend dated a Katherine but I only talked to her a few times.

Willow?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

Nope, but it's a cool name

Cody?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2021)

Indeed I do! A friend from early middle school that I haven't spoke to in ages.

DeAnn?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 19, 2021)

DeAnn? No. Deanne? Yes.

Betty? lol


----------



## Kars (Jan 19, 2021)

When I was little I named one of my pet frogs Betty if that counts lol

Zoe?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

Yep, last I remember seeing her I kicked her in the face

William?


----------



## Kars (Jan 19, 2021)

My best friend/boyfriend is named William lol!!

Natalya/Natalia?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes, but we've never spoke before.

Scott?


----------



## DVD (Jan 20, 2021)

Nope!

Jay?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 20, 2021)

He was my neighbor and my dad's friend, but I haven't seen him since I was a kid. He always seemed to be getting hit by cars...

Ben?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2021)

Yep! A parent's friend's son. Haven't spoke with him in forever, though. 

Michael?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

i went to school with someone named michael, like 12 years ago

ally?


----------



## Neb (Jan 20, 2021)

Nope.

Aubrey?


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

nope.

athena?


----------



## Toska (Jan 21, 2021)

Nope, pretty name though!

Penelope?


----------



## Kars (Jan 22, 2021)

Nah never met a Penelope lol

Ian?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 22, 2021)

yes

heath?


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2021)

Not yet!

Alyssa?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 22, 2021)

No, I know an Alessia though!

Elizabeth?


----------



## Neb (Jan 22, 2021)

Nope.

Hunter?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes

Morgan?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes 

Brennan?


----------



## Kars (Jan 23, 2021)

Nope

Wiley?


----------



## Neb (Jan 23, 2021)

No

Eric?


----------



## ``` (Jan 24, 2021)

There was a guy named Eric who was a student at the school that I graduated from.

Daniel?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 24, 2021)

yup 

jaya?


----------



## Toska (Jan 24, 2021)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 24, 2021)

yes, she was my first acnl friend online but i haven't spoke to her in years 

sonia?


----------



## xara (Jan 24, 2021)

yeah. c’:

elsa?


----------



## shion (Jan 24, 2021)

nope

ariel?


----------



## Kars (Jan 24, 2021)

Nah

Sydney?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 24, 2021)

nope 

kate?


----------



## Toska (Jan 24, 2021)

That's their nickname, yeah!

Wyatt?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2021)

Not in a _long_ time. 

James?


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jan 25, 2021)

Neb said:


> Not in a _long_ time.
> 
> James?



No, never have! 

Diana?


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 25, 2021)

My ex/good friend ^^ 

Xavier?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 25, 2021)

nope, pretty jazzy name though

ashleigh?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes, but spelled Ashley. 

Tyrone?


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2021)

Nope.

Ronald?


----------



## Opal (Jan 26, 2021)

Nope

Carmen?


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2021)

nope.

steve?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

yikes, yes i do unfortunately

amy?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 27, 2021)

um actually yeah i think i have an aunt or cousin with that name. it's a cute name!!

gerald?


----------



## Opal (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope

Sammy?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 1, 2021)

It's a form of my own name lol

Autumn?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

don't think I know anyone but I've always really liked the name

Iris?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

nope, unless pokemon counts haha

jane?


----------



## nyx~ (Feb 1, 2021)

If my middle name counts then yes lol

Emma?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah I went to school with an Emma

Sarah?


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2021)

Yep! A couple, actually!

Mackenzie?


----------



## Mezzanine (Feb 2, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 2, 2021)

As I nickname but we’re are like mutual.

Kim


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

yup

katie?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

yeah for years, our mums grew up together

Peter?


----------



## Toska (Feb 2, 2021)

Not yet!

Parker?


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 2, 2021)

No, I don't think so.

Matilda?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 2, 2021)

no, but it's a very pretty name!

Ernest?


----------



## Toska (Feb 2, 2021)

Nope! Cool name, though!

Lucy?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

yeah, I went to school with a Lucy

Arthur?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 2, 2021)

Nope

India?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nope

Zeke?


----------



## Toska (Feb 3, 2021)

Nope!

George?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 4, 2021)

Its quite a common name that I feel like I should do but nope I don't think so

Nicole?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

nope

alicia?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 4, 2021)

A looooong time ago.

Brianna?


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah...

Kennedy?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

nope

rhonwen?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 4, 2021)

Nope

Belle?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Nope.

Monica?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 6, 2021)

No

Kyle?


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

I named my hamster Kyle, but I don't think that counts.

Wendy?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 6, 2021)

yeah I know quite a few, some at work and a couple of family friends

Tiffany?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2021)

nope.

bobby?


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

Nope, don't know anyone with that name.

Jessica?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

Quite a few actually.

James?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 7, 2021)

Yeah my uncle and his son are both called James

Grace?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

A. lot.

Bryce?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

nope

kareena?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

No, pretty name though!

Jozlynn?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

no, but my sister actually quite often mentions that when she’s older she wants to name her future daughter that, in different spelling but ill count it as a half no half yes

scarlet?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

yes : ) my little cousins friend

tiana?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

nope, that's a very pretty name though

layla?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't think so, unless a cat I know with that name counts

Polly?


----------



## Celine (Feb 8, 2021)

nope

Sherry?


----------



## Toska (Feb 8, 2021)

Not yet.

Cal?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

nope

kelly?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

no, but that’s a nice name

karleigh?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

nope

natasha?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

lol yeah, she stole my sushi so i told her wasabi sweetens the food 

alexis?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2021)

yeah! 

barbara?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes

Kate?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

yup, that's part of my name lol

anna?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 14, 2021)

yeah, one of my neighbours

Daniel?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 14, 2021)

yup, my cousin

lucas?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 14, 2021)

Not personally, just a classmate or two.

May?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nope.

Kevin?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

nope 

poppy?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2021)

nope. 

debbie?


----------



## Toska (Feb 15, 2021)

Yeah! I haven't spoke with them in many, many years, though.

Claude?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 15, 2021)

nope, don't think I've met a Claude before

Steven?


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 15, 2021)

Used to, didn't get along well with him though. 

Logan?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

nope

bella?


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 15, 2021)

never met one

Brandy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nope.

Bradley?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

yup... my nasty little cousin, who stole my game!!!

james?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

I think so?

Lily?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

yes, she was my best friend for so long before we randomly stopped talking, it was a shame but idc much tbh

kyle?


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

yes 
susan


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

No
Arnold?


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

no
*Antonio *


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Not that i know of  I'm joking, I do.

Tiffany?


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

no
*Jeremy *


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

yes
Philip


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

yes 
vesta


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 25, 2021)

Not irl 

Sunshine? ( I do know somebody with this name)


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

yes my baby cousin
karen


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

no
Melissa


----------



## tessa grace (May 25, 2021)

my long lost aunt C:


grace?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2021)

Yes!

Jimmy?


----------



## IonicKarma (May 25, 2021)

Yep, friend in middle school

Mia?


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

yeah not in irl >
joe


----------



## 0ni (May 26, 2021)

joe mama...

But no, I actually haven't met anyone called Joe. Which is odd when I think about it, It seems it would be a common name/nickname

Gregor?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2021)

If I recall the name of the brother of my brothers best friend correctly, yep!

Lola ?


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

Nope! Pretty name, though.

Harold?


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

No

Alan?


----------



## GreatUsername (May 26, 2021)

i don't think so?

toby


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 30, 2021)

yeah
jojo


----------



## GreatUsername (May 30, 2021)

nah


paul?


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 30, 2021)

a kid in i teach is named paulo but we call him paul so sorta
yuka


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 1, 2021)

no

cedric?


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 1, 2021)

no
_ austin_


----------



## Toska (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, actually! 

Mariah?


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 1, 2021)

no
Lauren?


----------



## absol (Jun 2, 2021)

no

Karina?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 2, 2021)

No, but I knew one whose name started with the letter C.

Diana?


----------



## Toska (Jun 2, 2021)

Yep! Although we’ve never spoke.

Michelle?


----------



## Neb (Jun 2, 2021)

She's the friend who drew my profile picture! Haven't heard from her recently though.

Jim?


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

yes
carly


----------



## Holla (Jun 2, 2021)

Nope

Ashley


----------



## Toska (Jun 2, 2021)

Yeah! A very distant relative.

Ben?


----------



## warrior_kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

yes
Khaleesi


----------



## absol (Jun 4, 2021)

no

Irene?


----------



## Toska (Jun 4, 2021)

Nope!

Tyler?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 4, 2021)

My friend had a boyfriend named Tyler, so kinda

Mia?


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes, one of my friends in elementary school

Jonah?


----------



## Parkai (Jun 4, 2021)

Nope!
James?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 4, 2021)

yes!

alexandra?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 4, 2021)

yeah i think so

wendy?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

nope. 

charles?


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah lmao. Had fond memories with one charles, not-so fond memories of another charles.

Jess?


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

I had to think about it for awhile, but I actually think so!

Todd?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

nope. 

naya?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 6, 2021)

xara said:


> nope.
> 
> naya?


Nope 

Brayden


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

A few, actually!

Amelia?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah in school but she's not in my class
Shawn?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah in school but she's not in my class
> Shawn?


Yes avary


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

I know an Avery, but not Avary.

Jose?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 6, 2021)

Toska said:


> I know an Avery, but not Avary.
> 
> Jose?


No 

Kylee


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 6, 2021)

Negative

Chelsea?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes 

Brittany


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2021)

nope. 

baxter?


----------



## Toska (Jun 13, 2021)

No, cool name though!

May?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2021)

Nope.

Trevor?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 17, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Nope.
> 
> Trevor?


Nope 

Andrea


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

I think so, yeah!

Dalton?


----------



## Parkai (Jun 18, 2021)

Nope!
Jeremy?


----------



## Looigi (Jun 18, 2021)

Yep!

Dane?


----------



## absol (Jun 18, 2021)

no

Erika?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes!

Daniel?


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

Although it’s a fairly common name, I don’t think I do!

Kevin?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 18, 2021)

Nope!

_Karen?_


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 18, 2021)

Not anymore.

Myra?


----------



## Neb (Jun 19, 2021)

Nope

Emily?


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 19, 2021)

I do! My close friends cousin (whom I'm friends with) and my moms best friend throughout my lifetime. She's basically my second mom.

Brooklyn?


----------



## Toska (Jun 19, 2021)

Yeah! I don’t think we’ve spoke more than once, though.

Sally?


----------



## a potato (Jun 19, 2021)

No, surprisingly!

Caroline!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes! One of my mum's friends.

Xavier?


----------



## Neb (Jun 20, 2021)

I don’t think so.

John?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 22, 2021)

Neb said:


> I don’t think so.
> 
> John?


Yes 

Derek


----------



## Toska (Jun 22, 2021)

Not yet!

Riley?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2021)

Yep, that’s me.

Savannah?


----------



## Balverine (Jun 23, 2021)

Yes

Rowan?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 24, 2021)

Nope

Emilia?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

nope. 

sandy?


----------



## Stnh (Jun 24, 2021)

xara said:


> nope.
> 
> sandy?


Spongebob 

Gary


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 29, 2021)

Nope

Aurora?


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2021)

I don’t think so?

Mark?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 29, 2021)

Mhhhh.. I do not think so, no.

Nina ?


----------



## Toska (Jun 29, 2021)

No, but that’s a pretty name!

Caleb?


----------



## Argo (Jun 29, 2021)

yes, actually!

Carmen?


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2021)

Nope.

Jerry?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

nope. 

cori?


----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)

Cory with a "y" yes but not an "i"

Amelia?


----------



## Toska (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, but she doesn’t go by her first name!

Jack?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 7, 2021)

surprisingly no, unless pets count!

Tiffany?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, I had a friend with a little sister called Tiffany.

Stephanie?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

yeah, one of my exes lol. 

carl?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes!

Alex?


----------



## Toska (Jul 7, 2021)

Yep!

Kaylee?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

yeah! 

gale?


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 7, 2021)

besides hunger games, nope.

lilly?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 7, 2021)

I know a Lily with one l.

Bella?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, but it's short for Isabella.

Polly?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 8, 2021)

Used to.

Cara?


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

Nope! Pretty name, though!

Lynn?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 8, 2021)

nope 

Iris?


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2021)

nope. 

sami?


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

Nope!

Jason?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes! That was my childhoods dogs name 

Liam?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 8, 2021)

I think so.

Lily?


----------



## squidpops (Jul 8, 2021)

Haven't met a Lily yet!


James?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes, loads! 

Alfie?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 8, 2021)

Negative

Joel?


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2021)

nope.

lucy?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes, many

Michael?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)

yes

Claudia?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 9, 2021)

Actually, no!
Ruben?


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes,
Tomathy


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)

nope

Robert?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes!

Katie


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)

yep!

Emma?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 10, 2021)

A couple, yes.

Sarah?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes quite a few. 

Bella?


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Yep!

Amelia?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

I knew just one from school, where it seemed an unusual name, but now there are several of them in my son's class so I guess it's become more common.

Celia?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 12, 2021)

I used to

Teresa?


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Nope!

Hunter?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

None

Rainbow?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 12, 2021)

Nope, but that would cool though

Luis?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm gonna say no, cos I didn't know any with that specific spelling haha

Shanda?


----------



## Stnh (Jul 13, 2021)

No  

Sakura


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 13, 2021)

No

Milena?


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

No, but that’s a pretty name!

Maureen?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah, nearly everyone I went to school with seemed to have a mum or gran named Maureen haha.

Thora?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 13, 2021)

Not but I love that name.

Wanda?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 13, 2021)

nope

Veronica?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 13, 2021)

Nope

Holly?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 13, 2021)

used to

Elise?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 13, 2021)

No

Blanche?


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2021)

No, but it’s a nice name!

Michelle?


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

I do! I just met her a few months ago, actually. 

Preston?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 13, 2021)

nope

Tabitha?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 13, 2021)

I used too, 

Hannah?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes, a few.

Mabel?


----------



## Toska (Jul 14, 2021)

Not in real life, no!

Cassandra?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 14, 2021)

Nope

Audie?


----------



## Meadows (Jul 15, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Nope
> 
> Audie?


No

Maddie/Madalyn/Maddison


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

nope 

Sasha?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

Not a person, but a dog haha

Shari?


----------



## Toska (Jul 15, 2021)

Not yet!

Edgar?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes, my classmate in middle school long time ago.

Deanna?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

nope, pretty name though 

Morag?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

A friend's sister was called Morag. They were Scottish.

Bud?


----------



## Toska (Jul 15, 2021)

Nope!

Odin?


----------



## Stnh (Jul 16, 2021)

Toska said:


> Nope!
> 
> Odin?


Nope

Juliet


----------



## Balverine (Jul 16, 2021)

I know a Julietta, but not just Juliet

Ryker?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 17, 2021)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 17, 2021)

nope 
charlotte?


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

Yeah, but we don’t talk much!

Daniel?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, my annoying next door neighbor 

Toby


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 17, 2021)

no, I know my friend's dog name is toby
Jackson?


----------



## Stnh (Jul 17, 2021)

kuromi <3 said:


> no, I know my friend's dog name is toby
> Jackson?


Nope 

Jason


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 17, 2021)

Nope.

Kaden? Or honestly any spelling of the name.


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

Yep! Four, actually!

Rick?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 17, 2021)

Not personally, but I watch a YouTube series with a Rick in it!

Annie?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

I did know one, but it was short for Ann-Marie.

Raymond?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 18, 2021)

no 
mark?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 18, 2021)

Nope

Luna?


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

Not yet!

Arthur?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes, my grandad, my son's middle name and a couple of his friends too.

Edith?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 18, 2021)

Nope.

May?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 18, 2021)

yeah

lily?


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

Yep! A friend of a friend.

Avery?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 18, 2021)

no
chloe?                      (btw hi)


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 20, 2021)

Not Chole. If you meant Chloe, not anymore. Went to elementary school with somebody named Chloe.

Leah


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 20, 2021)

Yep.

Faith?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 20, 2021)

Nope

Jade?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes, a few.

Sade?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 21, 2021)

no

Kimberly?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 21, 2021)

My aunt and my mom's best friend!

Riley?


----------



## Toska (Jul 21, 2021)

Only @/Saitama!

Molly?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

Yep, people and pets.

Marcie?


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 22, 2021)

No.

Shane?


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 22, 2021)

No
Daniel


----------



## Holla (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes, my godmother's son. Though as a kid he went by Danny.

April?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

Yeah I had a coworker called that once. I always called her January. I am so smart.

January?


----------



## Toska (Jul 22, 2021)

Nope!

Amanda?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

Yep, I knew one in 4th grade

Chelsea?


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 22, 2021)

Teah! We were on the same bus in high school

Madeline?


----------



## Meadows (Jul 22, 2021)

kikotoot said:


> Teah! We were on the same bus in high school
> 
> Madeline?


No
Vada


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 22, 2021)

yeah a lunch lady 

kayla?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes, but it was short for Michaela and I dunno how she spelled it.

Marty?


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Nope!

Carmen?


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

nope. 

willow?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

Not as a first name, but knew someone with that as their middle name.

Buffy?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 23, 2021)

Hmmm, nope!

Lavender?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes 

Pheobe


----------



## Balverine (Jul 23, 2021)

Nope

Angeles?


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Not yet!

Simon?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 23, 2021)

Yup!

Wyatt?


----------



## PugLovex (Jul 24, 2021)

nope!

al?


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 24, 2021)

Nope! Wylder?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 24, 2021)

No

Sylvia?


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2021)

Yep! A girl I went to school with.

Gracie?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 24, 2021)

No

Autumn?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 25, 2021)

No

Summer?


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2021)

I don’t think so!

April?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 25, 2021)

Yep!

Serena?


----------



## hauntedhead (Jul 25, 2021)

nope
kai?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 25, 2021)

Negative

Adrian?


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 25, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Negative
> 
> Adrian?


Yep that’s my name! 

Carrol?


----------



## Beanz (Jul 25, 2021)

yes that’s my great aunt’s name

Sean?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes a few, and variations of the spelling too.

Siobhan?


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2021)

Not personally, no!

Virginia?


----------



## hauntedhead (Jul 26, 2021)

yeah! she goes by ginny tho!
robin?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes!

Adrian?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 26, 2021)

nope 

Adriana?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 26, 2021)

Nope

Rowan?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, a boy and a lady I know are called that.

Josh?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah, my 3rd grade teacher

Galaxy?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

What kind of demon would name their kid "Galaxy"?
anyways, no.

Andresa?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Valia said:


> What kind of demon would name their kid "Galaxy"?
> anyways, no.
> 
> Andresa?


Haha I don't know, but no wonder galaxy is such a rare name
And nope, I don't know anyone named andresa 

Kiki?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

I feel like you're referencing the villager.
yeah, I have.

Rosales?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 27, 2021)

No

Henry?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

Yeah.

Violetta?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2021)

I know someone with that middle name

Axton?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Nope

Elizabeth?


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 28, 2021)

Nope 

Sarah?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 28, 2021)

Loads. Seemed everyone I was at school with was called Sarah at one point.

Lee?


----------



## Valia (Jul 28, 2021)

yeah.

Jaqelyn?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 28, 2021)

No

Luke?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes!

Paige


----------



## Valia (Jul 28, 2021)

yeah.

Athena?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 28, 2021)

Actually... kinda yes? Though it's only a nickname, not her real one. Not sure if that actually counts 

ゆずりは? (Yuzuriha)


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't think so, that is a pretty name by the way.

Mike?


----------



## Valia (Jul 28, 2021)

yup.

Valentina?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 28, 2021)

Nope

Persephone?


----------



## Valia (Jul 28, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> Nope
> 
> Persephone?


i've only met one, and it was at a party. i knew her cousin and i tried talking to her, but i really, really disliked her.

Fauna?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 29, 2021)

Only that one Sleeping Beauty's fairy/bodyguard 

Leontine? (that's my best friend's name)


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 29, 2021)

No, but that's such a cool name omg

Muffy?


----------



## Valia (Jul 29, 2021)

nope.

Aurora?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes

Roy?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 30, 2021)

I know somebody whose last name is Roy

Jessica?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes!    that's my best friends name c: 

Elijah?


----------



## MeganPenguin (Jul 30, 2021)

Kinda. Not personally, someone on YouTube.

Koko?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 30, 2021)

i don’t think so, or at least not that i can recall 

scarlet?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes!

Alex


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes!

Rhett?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 31, 2021)

... I'm getting some "Gone with the wind" vibes from the last few posts 

No, I don't.

Andreas? (as male)


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

Not as a first name

Mohammed?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 1, 2021)

No

Charlie?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes, including my cat 

Graham?


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes! Just met him last week, actually.

Robert?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes, a workmate. Though in its Spanish form, Roberto. I guess it still counts.

Saoirse? (I love this Gaelic one!)


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 2, 2021)

not now but there was a girl in primary school with that name 

Viola?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 2, 2021)

nope

michelle?


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2021)

Yep!

Tucker?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 2, 2021)

No

Indigo?


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 2, 2021)

Can't say I do.

Gavin?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 2, 2021)

Negative

Chandler?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 2, 2021)

No

Phoebe?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2021)

Yep!

Vance?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)

nope!

Tara?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 3, 2021)

Met her once. She's my sister's boyfriend's mother.

Seth?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah 

Maggie?


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

nope,
celina/selena ?


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2021)

Nope!

Alexa?


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

does my amazon alexa count ?

lexi ?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 5, 2021)

No, not even close.

Helvia?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2021)

Nope!

Rob?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 5, 2021)

No. I've known a few Roberts, but I don't think I've ever known a Rob.

Annabelle/Anabelle?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, a couple with various spellings

Anastasia?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, lived next door

Lauren


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes 

Heva?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 6, 2021)

No. And never heard it before, in fact 

Saskia?


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2021)

Not yet, but that’s a pretty name!

Alexandria?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes, though she was mostly just called Alex.

Alessandra?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> Nope!
> 
> Alexa?





arikins said:


> does my amazon alexa count ?
> 
> lexi ?





Toska said:


> Not yet, but that’s a pretty name!
> 
> Alexandria?





Stikki said:


> Yes, though she was mostly just called Alex.
> 
> Alessandra?



What's even the difference? They're the same name!  Alexandria, Alessandra, Alexa, Lexi... they're the same name just with slightly different language spellings or nicknamed!

Anyway, no, I haven't personally met anyone with that name.

Mordechai? (Pronounced MordeKai)


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 7, 2021)

nope but that's a cool name 

William?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 7, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> What's even the difference? They're the same name!  Alexandria, Alessandra, Alexa, Lexi... they're the same name just with slightly different language spellings or nicknamed!
> 
> Anyway, no, I haven't personally met anyone with that name.
> 
> Mordechai? (Pronounced MordeKai)


Really? They're similar, but not identical. Even Alexandra, is different to Alexan-DRI-A. Alessandra is normally shortened to Aless (pronounced Alice). Alex and Alice aren't quite the same I don't think, even as a deaf person - though the lip reading is hard to distinguish. 



Taengoo said:


> nope but that's a cool name
> 
> William?


Yeah loads

Star?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 7, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Really? They're similar, but not identical. Even Alexandra, is different to Alexan-DRI-A. Alessandra is normally shortened to Aless (pronounced Alice). Alex and Alice aren't quite the same I don't think, even as a deaf person - though the lip reading is hard to distinguish.
> 
> Star?



I meant that if you look up those names, they will lead to the same origin. As for example, _Alessandro_ is just the Italian form of the English _Alexander_, or the Russian _Alexei_, or the Spanish _Alejandro_. Adding an "i" into Alexandria doesn't change the name meaning/origin, that's all. _Alice _comes from another root, the Greek _aletheia_, so of course it's not the same name 

Star? No, I don't think so. But the Spanish translation of the name, Estrella, yes I have.

Rosalía?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 7, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> I meant that if you look up those names, they will lead to the same origin. As for example, _Alessandro_ is just the Italian form of the English _Alexander_, or the Russian _Alexei_, or the Spanish _Alejandro_. Adding an "i" into Alexandria doesn't change the name meaning/origin, that's all. _Alice _comes from another root, the Greek _aletheia_, so of course it's not the same name
> 
> Star? No, I don't think so. But the Spanish translation of the name, Estrella, yes I have.
> 
> Rosalía?


Ah ok, yes I see what you mean!

And yes, I knew just one, many years ago now.

Delphine?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2021)

No, but that’s a very pretty name!

Lily?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes my aunt was called Lily 

Nicole


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 7, 2021)

yep

fox?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 7, 2021)

No. But I did go to school with somebody whose last name was Fox.

Damien?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

Nope!

Charlotte?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 7, 2021)

Millions of them. Most were absolutely vile, which is a weird coincidence haha.

Francis?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

One, and they are _extremely_ unpleasant!

Chester?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes, just one.

Ophelia?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Nope, unless you count someone's stage name.

Benjamin?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

Yeah

Beatrice?


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 9, 2021)

No, not at all, which is surprising because I don't think that name would be considered 'rare'

Hugo?


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2021)

Not outside of Fire Emblem

Debra?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes, with various spellings.

Denise?


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 9, 2021)

nope

Bartholomew?


----------



## bleached (Aug 9, 2021)

Damn71 said:


> nope
> 
> Bartholomew?


yes, ryan???


----------



## vixened (Aug 9, 2021)

yep

phi?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 10, 2021)

Nope

Sakura?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 10, 2021)

Not really? Not a real person anyway.

Emmanuel?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 10, 2021)

No, I don't believe so.

Ebenezer?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 12, 2021)

Gosh, no!  Not other than Scrooge, anyway.

Kim? Either male or female, I don't care


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes 

Teresa?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes, a friend I sadly lost to covid this year

Kirsty?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 12, 2021)

No

Cal?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2021)

No.

Kristen?


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 12, 2021)

I think so, I believe I met her at my university. 

Marco?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah, one.

Luigi?


----------



## Stnh (Aug 12, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Yeah, one.
> 
> Luigi?


No 

Mario


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

No.

Βεπίρις? (Greek, Bepiris)


----------



## Moonlight. (Aug 14, 2021)

no but it's certainly unique!

Alice?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 14, 2021)

No. 

Tina?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 15, 2021)

2 of my friends, actually.

Ileen?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 15, 2021)

No

Graham?


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

No

Piper?


----------



## techno_charlie (Aug 15, 2021)

No unfortunately.

Adam?


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

No

Nadia?


----------



## Elland (Aug 15, 2021)

No
Willa?


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

No, didn’t know that was a name
Britney?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 15, 2021)

No

Christina?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes

Keagan? (That’s the name of my dog )


----------



## hzl (Aug 16, 2021)

Nope but unique name for a dog! I love unique animal names

Lucinda?


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Aug 16, 2021)

No
Lexi?


----------



## hzl (Aug 17, 2021)

no 
Alicia?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 17, 2021)

Yep, a couple

Portia?


----------



## leximo (Aug 17, 2021)

Nope.

Siobhan?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 17, 2021)

Yes, I had a friend called Siobhan. Hope she's ok these days.

Sinead?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 18, 2021)

No.

Qareem? (Arab)


----------



## Stikki (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes!

Akeel?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 18, 2021)

nope 

Margot?


----------



## Holla (Aug 19, 2021)

Nope

Jeffery? (or just Jeff for short)


----------



## Stikki (Aug 19, 2021)

Yeah in various spellings

Delia?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 19, 2021)

nah

Aoife?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes!

Niamh?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 19, 2021)

yeah!

Bianca?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 20, 2021)

Not personally

Ricky?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 20, 2021)

No. I knew a Rick.

Toby?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah a couple.

Dante?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 22, 2021)

No.

Daniel?


----------



## Jewli (Aug 23, 2021)

Not personally, but I like the actor Daniel Henney  and I know a 'Danny'

Sarah?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 23, 2021)

Millions, yes.

David?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 23, 2021)

yeah, loads

Briana?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 24, 2021)

I've met Brianas but I've never _known_ a Briana

Carrie?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, my mom was friends with one.

Janet?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 24, 2021)

Nope :/

Alexia?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 24, 2021)

No

Lola?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 30, 2021)

No

Lily?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 3, 2021)

No.

Eric?


----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2021)

Didn’t know him personally.

Tim?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 3, 2021)

yes.

max?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm sure I have, but not anymore

Todd?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 3, 2021)

No

Phoebe?


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes! We used to be friends.

Maggie?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 4, 2021)

Lots of Maggie’s in Scotland so yes!

Scott?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes, my sister's friend.

Jenna?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 4, 2021)

Yep.

Taylor?


----------



## Libra (Sep 4, 2021)

No.

Suzanne ?


----------



## ryuk (Sep 4, 2021)

lol yeah. my sister’s therapist from a couple years ago was named suzanne! great lady from what i’ve heard.

bella?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes, short for Isabella.

Farzana?


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2021)

Nope. Pretty name, though!

Sydney?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Nope.

Mr. Papadopoulos?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2021)

No but why does that name ring a bell?

Emma?


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 5, 2021)

Yes

Asta?


----------



## Porxelain (Sep 5, 2021)

No, that’s pretty unique 

Cruz?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 5, 2021)

No

Betty?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 5, 2021)

No. I've known a few Elizabeths, but no Bettys.

Ron?


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2021)

A lot, actually! It’s a name passed down through my family for generations.

Jaqueline?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes, my cousin!

Nicole?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 6, 2021)

Yep a few

Paula?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 6, 2021)

Nope!

Tommy?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 6, 2021)

Yeah

Timmy?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 7, 2021)

I went to school with a Timmy for a few years.

Taylor?


----------



## Toska (Sep 7, 2021)

Yep! I went to school with one.

Benjamin?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 8, 2021)

Yep several

Angelina?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 8, 2021)

No

Estelle?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 9, 2021)

Never met anyone with that name actually. I always think of Estelle from Friends though haha

Cadence?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 9, 2021)

Nope

Michelle?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 9, 2021)

Millions

Darren?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 10, 2021)

No

Opal?


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope!

Rosa?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 10, 2021)

Yep!

Juliet?


----------



## Neb (Sep 11, 2021)

No. Nice name though.

Terry?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2021)

No.

Hermenegildo? Spanish, the H is mute.


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

nope. 

trisha?


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 13, 2021)

No

Oliver?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes

Oscar?


----------



## Orius (Sep 13, 2021)

Nope.

Jordan


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 16, 2021)

Not for about 7 years.

Martin?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2021)

Nope!

Annie?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes! Annie was the lollipop lady! do you have that in U.S? 

Alex?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Yes! Annie was the lollipop lady! do you have that in U.S?
> 
> Alex?



I don’t believe we have that in the US! After looking that up, it sounds very cool, though! 

And yes, I know a few people named Alex!

Adam?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 16, 2021)

I had a classmate back in high school who has that name so yeah!

Jenson?


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Nah

Eunice


----------



## Stikki (Sep 17, 2021)

I feel like this was the name of someone's nan back in the 90's or something, but I can't put my finger on it, so I'll go with no.

Eugene?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2021)

No. I don't think I've ever even met a Eugene

Jerry?


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2021)

Nope.

Debra?


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2021)

Not that I could remember, though it sounds like a familiar name.

Georgina?


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 6, 2021)

No

Miriam?


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

nope. 

josh?


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes.

Brian?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 7, 2021)

I worked with somebody named Brian.

Emily?


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2021)

yeah! 

beatrice?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 8, 2021)

Don’t know her but Princess Beatrice is in the UK royal family 

Isaac?


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes, unfortunately. Not a guy I'm fond of. One of my dad's students.

Chester?


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 8, 2021)

No

Kirby?


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2021)

no, unless the nintendo character counts lol.

maeve?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 10, 2021)

Nope

Otto?


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

Nope.

Adam?


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2021)

nope. 

samantha?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 10, 2021)

Unfortunately, that's my full name lol
also my cousin's (through marriage) name

Tenzli?


----------



## Neb (Oct 11, 2021)

I haven’t heard of that name before.

Eric?


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

nope. 

annie?


----------



## Orius (Oct 11, 2021)

I think she's my social studies teacher back in secondary school.

Celine?


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 31, 2021)

... Dion? That's the only one .

Elias?


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 1, 2021)

No

Sienna?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes a few now

Mabel?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Nope.

Brian?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

nope. 

holly?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah hundreds

Polly?


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 2, 2021)

No.

Molly?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

lol no

Annie?


----------



## maplelover (Nov 2, 2021)

Lol no
Sabrina?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

No.

Janet?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 2, 2021)

Nope.

Michel?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 2, 2021)

Not that specific spelling no.

Alice?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah loads

Sydney?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Nope.

Esther?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2021)

Maybe
Samuel?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Perhaps... 

Eric?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 3, 2021)

Not personally, no

Ariel?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 5, 2021)

No

Geraldine?


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2021)

Nope

Pam?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes. Too much drama with her though at one of my previous jobs, lmao.

Daniel?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes, lives next door!

Michael


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes, from my school years.

Max?


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 12, 2021)

Yep

Rozita?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 12, 2021)

Negative

Delaney?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2021)

Nope.

Mary?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, my next door neighbor 

Robert?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 13, 2021)

Not anymore, but I used to have a granduncle named Robert.

Melissa?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 13, 2021)

Nope

Lily?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah, but spelled different

Brett?


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2021)

No
Abel?


----------



## MeikoHonma (Nov 14, 2021)

No, Aya?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Nope

Brianna?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope

Rawson?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 10, 2021)

No, and I've never heard of that name either. 

Rebekah?


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah

Rowan?


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes, also lived in a road by same name 

Nicole?


----------



## arikins (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes, my first girl crush in high school lol

celina/selena ?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 15, 2021)

2 and weirdly both have the same surname. 

Cherry?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 15, 2021)

Only the Animal Crossing villager lol

Delilah?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2021)

Nope.

Archer?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 16, 2021)

No.

Celia?


----------



## Holla (Dec 17, 2021)

Nope.

Joe (Joseph etc.)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2021)

Nope. If we’re counting Joseph, then yes.

Tyrone?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 20, 2021)

Nope

Layla?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 28, 2021)

Lots, with various spellings! Very common name in British Muslim communities. 

Diane?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 28, 2021)

Nope!

Kiara?


----------



## gigii (Dec 28, 2021)

yes omg that my sisters name 

tina?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes a few

Brandon?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 28, 2021)

yeah

brianna?


----------



## gigii (Dec 28, 2021)

yes 

gianna?


----------



## Clock (Dec 28, 2021)

yeah
Lawrence?


----------



## gigii (Dec 28, 2021)

no 

genevieve?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes! (a professor in university)

Jori


----------



## gigii (Dec 28, 2021)

no btw the name genevieve is my name!!

salvador


----------



## awkwardvillager64 (Dec 28, 2021)

No
Emma?


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes! Sadly 

Alex?


----------



## Sprinklebun (Dec 30, 2021)

Yup, my sister.  

Declan?


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

Yes. The brother of an old friend, also the guitarist for the beau brummels who recently died
Josephine?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 3, 2022)

Used to but she moved away when I was in 6th grade

Sami?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 4, 2022)

No

Tony?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes, in elementary school long time ago.

Rita?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 4, 2022)

No

Katie


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah a pretty common name.

Carl?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 4, 2022)

No

Linda?


----------



## Suntide (Jan 4, 2022)

That's my grandma's name!

Duncan?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 4, 2022)

I know a dog with that name lol

Kate?


----------



## Clock (Jan 18, 2022)

Yeah
Candice?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

no

karla?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2022)

No

Marissa?


----------



## Ami (Jan 18, 2022)

No
Alexa?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 18, 2022)

No.
Raymond?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2022)

Nope

Sadie?


----------



## amemome (Jan 18, 2022)

Nope. It's a cute name though! 

Emmett?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2022)

No

Cedrick?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 18, 2022)

Only the Harry Potter character, and spelled Cedric.

Camilo?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

yea but just the character from Encanto

Tess (not tessa, just tess)


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

nope

zoe


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

The character from Miraculous Tales of Ladybug and Cat noir if thats how you spell it-

Milo


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yes a actor but my cat is named milou! super close lol

mimi


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

my friends sisters name is actually Mimi!

Amelia?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

nope lol

annie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2022)

Nope.

Lassie?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

nope

Mei


----------



## Ami (Jan 19, 2022)

No
Tiffany


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2022)

No

Cindy?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

nah

Maci


----------



## paprikaworm (Jan 19, 2022)

I know a Mac*y*!! so close enough

Eve


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

one of my preschool teachers   

Maggie


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 19, 2022)

Not anymore. My uncle dated somebody named Maggie for a while.

Gabby?


----------



## Plume (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes

Madeline?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

yep!

Caroline?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

I used to! she was on my track team!!

Amber?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes!

Rachel?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

Another girl that I used to know!! She moved away from my school.

Griffin?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2022)

No, nice name though!

Adam?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, was friends with one.

Sara?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 20, 2022)

sara*h* but close enough tho

miles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2022)

No.

Mr. Sloop?


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 21, 2022)

Nope

Nidal


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2022)

Nope

Jason?


----------



## amemome (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes!

Barney?


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 21, 2022)

no

Yair?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 21, 2022)

nope

Brenna?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2022)

No

Mickey?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

nah, but if were counting fictional characters there is always mickey mouse

Georgia?


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

nope. 

marina?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 28, 2022)

No.

Corin?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 29, 2022)

nope

Camden


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 30, 2022)

Yep! Angeline?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 31, 2022)

Nope!

Tyler?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yep!

Bruno?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 31, 2022)

Only the Encanto character

Parker?


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 31, 2022)

Nope

Edie?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2022)

Nope!

Kendra (A name that people I know keep calling me, that's not my name  .)


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 1, 2022)

Nope!

Maya?


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes, my sons friend.

Cerys?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2022)

No

Michelle?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Yup (a colleague)

Elaine?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 3, 2022)

No

Melinda?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

No

Anthony?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah, but not very well.

Matt?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

no.

melanie?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 7, 2022)

Nope

Chad?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2022)

I believe I went to school with someone named Chad…

Craig?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Nope.

Chandler?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2022)

Yep, I remember having a friend named Chandler for a little bit! ^^

Vanessa?


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes 


Cindy?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 26, 2022)

No.

Claire?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes!

Tessa?


----------



## Xeleron (Feb 26, 2022)

No

Alan?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 27, 2022)

Nope

Emily?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes. 

Elizabeth?


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2022)

no. 

terry?


----------



## Xeleron (Feb 27, 2022)

No

June?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 27, 2022)

Nope

Nicole


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

Well in a book series, but I think it's a nickname given to the protagonist instead. Now I don't know if her name is Nikki or Nicole, thanks André.

Max?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 27, 2022)

No, unless you count fictional characters.

Vanessa?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

I knew a Vanessa in elementary school. Her mother was sick and she was with foster parents who forced her to wear black.

Ben?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2022)

yeah! 

jim?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2022)

Hmm, I don't think so!

Allanah


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 1, 2022)

No

Blake?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 5, 2022)

No 

Brayden


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2022)

no. 

brady?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 5, 2022)

xara said:


> no.
> 
> brady?


No 

Brody


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 6, 2022)

No, but I had a cat named Brady.

Victoria?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't think so.

Harry?


----------



## Beanz (Mar 6, 2022)

no

james?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 6, 2022)

No 

Charles


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

no. 

sam?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes.

Aiden?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 7, 2022)

No.

Samantha?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

No.

Alex?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 7, 2022)

Only back in school

Tiffany?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 7, 2022)

No 

Scott


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

no. 

zachary?


----------



## milktae (Mar 8, 2022)

no

lourdes?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 8, 2022)

No.

Mike?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 8, 2022)

only here on the forums 

Sigurdur?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 8, 2022)

No

Rebecca


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes. 

Sarah?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

no. 

bridget?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes. But a very, very, very long time ago at this point.

Ashley?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 8, 2022)

No 

Sally


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 8, 2022)

Kind of, my uncle's girlfriend. But I only met her once or twice.

Quinn?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Well, only the AC villager.

Melody?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2022)

No

Kelly?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 9, 2022)

no and it doesn't really feel like a name to me.. idk lol

Fiona?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2022)

nope.

natalie?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes.

Dana?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 9, 2022)

No

Heather?


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes she was a neighbour of mine when I was a kid.

Steve/Steven?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 9, 2022)

Nope

Autumn?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2022)

i did when i was in middle school lol. 

destiny?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, she's a friend of mine. XD

Erin?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 10, 2022)

No

Kim?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, one of my sister’s friends.

Jake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Only this guy.






Brandon?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes, I have a cousin with that name.

Adam?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Not that I know of.

Peyton?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 11, 2022)

I think, it sounds familiar.

Cathy?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 11, 2022)

No. 

Brenda?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 11, 2022)

No

Julian?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 11, 2022)

Nope

Kylie?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes, my friend's name! 

Harrison?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nope.

Eshel?


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 11, 2022)

Nope. 

Michelle?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes 

George


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 12, 2022)

I believe I know/knew someone who is called Georg (the German version of the name), but I‘m not sure. 

Andrea?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes

Chris?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes, one of my dad's friends. He was really chill and his favorite Zelda game is Majora's Mask. :]

Molly?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 12, 2022)

Only in Animal Crossing and other media.

Crystal?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Nope.

Bobby?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 12, 2022)

Nope

Mika?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Nope.

Hayden?


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

i did, years ago.

michael?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes.

Veronica?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 14, 2022)

No, only on tv or comics.

Hazel?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

only the AC villager.

Carol?


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2022)

yeah. :’) 

nadia?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes, two people actually.

Cara?


----------



## Luna&me (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes. But with a K

Imogen?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 16, 2022)

No

Sid?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

no. 

carl?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 28, 2022)

No, but I know a Carol.

Speaking of which, Carol?


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 28, 2022)

Yep!

Noah?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes, but I probably won‘t talk to him ever again, lol.

Steve?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes, and not just the Minecraft character. XD

Angelo?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2022)

No I don't.

Lucy?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 30, 2022)

I knew a Luzie which is technically the same name. But right now I don’t know anyone with that name.

Cara?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

In high school.

Gray?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

I don't know any people named after colors. XP

Skye?


----------



## Celine (Mar 31, 2022)

Kind of, but it was without the E at the end.

Stella?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 31, 2022)

No

Amy?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes, my neighbour's daughter is called Amy.

Iveta?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

no. 

allie?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

I went to school with somebody named Allie. But I think she spelt it differently.

Alaina?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 4, 2022)

No, I've never actually heard the name before but it's beautiful! 

Rhea?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 4, 2022)

When I was little I used to have a doll named rhea if that counts haha

Emmeline?


----------



## ForestFox (Apr 4, 2022)

Nope.

Lucas?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 6, 2022)

No

Henry?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 9, 2022)

Acquaintance from high school who also dated one of my roommates in college.

Lydia?


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, she was one of my cousin's friends.
Amber?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, I knew a couple of people with that name.

Dave?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2022)

years ago, yeah lol. i think he was my math teacher in grade 9. 

susie?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 10, 2022)

No

Beth?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 11, 2022)

My dad's friend's wife, but I only really met her when I was very young.

Courtney?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes, back in High School.

Anthony?


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

i used to in middle school, yeah. i also think i have a family member on my dad’s side named anthony, but i obviously don’t know him that well if i’m not even sure. 

jennifer?


----------



## ForestFox (May 2, 2022)

That’s my name-

Jackson


----------



## DaisyFan (May 2, 2022)

Nope. Well, I only know Jackson from _Hannah Montana._

Ivan?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 2, 2022)

…does the one and only ivan count?

cassidy?


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

in school, yes. 

bella?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 3, 2022)

No

Hannah?


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2022)

Yes!

Teresa?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 3, 2022)

Yes, and she wasn’t the nicest person. 

Sabrina?


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2022)

Nope. 

Jacob?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 4, 2022)

Nu uh


Precious?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 4, 2022)

oof no  i feel so bad for anyone who’s named precious

Elena?


----------



## sej (May 4, 2022)

only from vampire diaries 

maddie?


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2022)

Yes. They were both really mean though.

Albert?


----------



## MadisonBristol (May 6, 2022)

Not anymore, but that was my great-uncle's given name. Though everyone called him Sonny.

Tom?


----------



## Gene. (May 6, 2022)

I don't! It might be more of a british name than an american one!

Sam?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 6, 2022)

Nope. 

Sydney?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 6, 2022)

yeah, used to be good friends w/ one !

cheyenne?


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2022)

She was my childhood friend's sister. I haven't seen her in years.

Robert?


----------



## pottercrossing (May 6, 2022)

That's my uncle's name

Robin?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2022)

No 

Francis?


----------



## Gene. (May 8, 2022)

Nope!

Amy?


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

She used to be my therapist.

Anna?


----------



## MadisonBristol (May 18, 2022)

No. I've met Annas before, but don't know any now.

Cory?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes! My mother!

Samantha?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Surprisingly, no.

Abby?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 5, 2022)

don't think so

Hans?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

Just the AC villager.

Matt? (or Matthew)


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2022)

yes, my mates dad

arthur?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Nope.

Chandler?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope

Chrissy?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 9, 2022)

No.

Bubba?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope.

Elisa?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 9, 2022)

Also no.

Jefferson?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

Surprisingly, no.

Greg?


----------



## Emilygm2010 (Jul 10, 2022)

Nope.

Alla?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2022)

nope

chris?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

Yep.

Nick?


----------



## rubyexarch (Jul 11, 2022)

Yes, at my workplace.

Jody?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 11, 2022)

Yes.

Michael?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

Yep.

Barbara?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 11, 2022)

Yup.
Deborah?


----------



## ellarella (Jul 11, 2022)

no

daniel?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

Yep! One of my old friends has that name.

Audrey?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2022)

Not yet!

Alice?


----------



## Valia (Jul 19, 2022)

yeah, she was terrible lol. she once tried to pour water on my friend in 3rd grade.

Olive?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

Only the AC villager.

Ryan?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes, my sons friend.

Lauren?


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes! I know two.


Ashley?


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes, a couple of them.



Mary?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 20, 2022)

I had a neighbour named Mary when I was a kid. She was elderly, and so sweet and kind. Her and her husband were just the nicest people! 

Rosalie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2022)

Nope.

Jeff?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 22, 2022)

No, though I have two coworkers that I never met named Jeff.


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2022)

Emily?


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 27, 2022)

Yes!

Chloe? (Besides me lol)


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2022)

yes.

marnie?


----------



## Neb (Jul 28, 2022)

Nope. I only know the Pokémon rival.

Mark?


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2022)

Yep!

Ashlyn?


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 28, 2022)

Nope!


Rain


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

no

Javonte?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 11, 2022)

Nope.

Eva?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes, I do!

Lillian?


----------



## allainah (Aug 11, 2022)

Nope!

Macy?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

no

Terry?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Aug 12, 2022)

Yep

Megan?


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

YES! My moms bff/sister, I call her my aunt cause I love her so much <3

Allainah? ; )


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

no

Quincy?


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope, maybe someone in my sims game if that counts HAHA

Ayden?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

nope

Ronald?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope

Charlie?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

yes

Dante?


----------



## Asarena (Aug 12, 2022)

No

Megan?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 13, 2022)

Yep!

Drake?


----------



## Liz! (Aug 13, 2022)

Nope!

Siobhan?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes!

Lauren?


----------



## Hat' (Aug 13, 2022)

Nope!

Claude?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 13, 2022)

Nope!

Alex?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 14, 2022)

I don't think I know anyone named Alex currently!

Matt?


----------



## apeisland (Aug 14, 2022)

No!

Ivan?


----------



## Franny (Aug 14, 2022)

no 

travis?


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 14, 2022)

No

Carson?


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 14, 2022)

Nope

Natasha?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 16, 2022)

yes

Kamala?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 11, 2022)

No.

Flynn?


----------



## vinnie (Sep 11, 2022)

Nope.

Ivan?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 11, 2022)

Nope!

Sarah?


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

nope.

suzanne?


----------



## Neb (Sep 12, 2022)

No, but I like the name.

Harold?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 12, 2022)

No.

Carl?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 12, 2022)

No

Paul?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes.

Gil?


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

no. 

tommy?


----------



## amemome (Sep 12, 2022)

yes!

molly?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes… wait, do dogs count?

Zoe/Zoey?


----------



## vinnie (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes, I do!

Chester?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 12, 2022)

nope

Brandon?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 12, 2022)

No!

Alex?


----------



## Quackerz (Sep 13, 2022)

yes! one of my friends  

John?


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2022)

nope. 

raven?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 13, 2022)

No.

Eddie?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes.

Pierre?


----------



## Franny (Sep 13, 2022)

No, but cool name!

Ramona?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 13, 2022)

No, SUCH a pretty name though!!

Barbara?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes! Works in the bank I go to

Elizabeth?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes.

Tommy?


----------



## Neb (Sep 15, 2022)

No

Michelle?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes, went to school with Michelle.

Alistair?


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 16, 2022)

nope
Casey?


----------



## Franny (Sep 16, 2022)

nope

leah?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 16, 2022)

nope

Iris?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

Nope.

Maverick?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 17, 2022)

Nope

Courtney?


----------



## Neb (Sep 17, 2022)

She was a classmate I think.

John? (that specific spelling)


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes! One of my uncles.

Dylan?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 17, 2022)

Don't think so.

Justin?


----------



## Neb (Sep 18, 2022)

Don’t think so.

Tamara?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2022)

yeah. 

maria?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yep.

Max?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 19, 2022)

No.

Avery?


----------



## Franny (Sep 19, 2022)

yeah!

Carol?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yep!

Velma?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2022)

nope.

alice?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Yep. She laughed at me for getting hurt at basketball tryouts last year.

Gabriel?


----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2022)

Nope.

Jane?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 6, 2023)

yes!

alan?


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2023)

I think so

Miranda?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 6, 2023)

nope!

elizabeth?


----------



## QueenCobra (Jan 6, 2023)

Not personally.

Eileen?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 6, 2023)

Nope.

Tyrone?


----------



## xara (Jan 6, 2023)

nope lol

dylan?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 7, 2023)

Yes !!

Logan ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 7, 2023)

yes, unfortunately 

michael?


----------



## xara (Monday at 6:08 AM)

no

pauline?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Monday at 10:46 AM)

Yes

Georgette?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 11:54 AM)

nope

Ivana?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Monday at 12:26 PM)

Yes, I used to work with someone with that name.

Scarlett?


----------



## Roxxy (Monday at 12:27 PM)

Yes!

Michael?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 12:27 PM)

UNFORTUNATELY. (directed towards Michael AND Scarlett actually, though I didn't see the Michael post. THIS IS ABOUT A MICHAEL I KNOW IRL BTW NOT A FRIEND I HAVE ON TBT)

Lilly?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Monday at 9:31 PM)

Yep. 

Daniel?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 9:45 PM)

2 of them, both against my will!

Gabriella?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Monday at 9:54 PM)

Don't think so.

Jackie?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 4:33 AM)

Yep

Roxanne


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 5:27 AM)

I think so
Jordan?


----------



## pottercrossing (Tuesday at 6:18 AM)

yes, he's a deacon at my church.

Lexis?


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 6:23 AM)

Yeah, but with A before the lexis part

Alex?


----------



## pottercrossing (Tuesday at 6:28 AM)

yes, she's a very lovely hooman

Zayn?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 6:45 AM)

Nope  

Maria?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Tuesday at 8:29 AM)

Nope.

Olivia?


----------



## Franny (Tuesday at 8:58 AM)

Nope.

Judy?


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 1:34 PM)

nope.

jennifer?


----------



## S.J. (Tuesday at 3:08 PM)

I don't think so!

Alexis?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Tuesday at 5:00 PM)

Don't think so.

Barbara?


----------



## Snek (Tuesday at 5:14 PM)

No!

Adriana?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Tuesday at 5:29 PM)

Nope

Gabriel?


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 8:15 PM)

nope. 

mary?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Wednesday at 4:18 AM)

yep

lazaro?


----------



## VernalLapin (Wednesday at 10:17 PM)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Wednesday at 10:39 PM)

Yep!

Craig?


----------



## The retro leafeon (Thursday at 1:04 AM)

Nah

Walker?


----------



## AccfSally (Thursday at 2:38 AM)

Nope, only in Animal Crossing.

Kyle?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Thursday at 8:17 AM)

Yep.

Avery?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Thursday at 8:32 AM)

Yep.

Kenny?


----------



## Beanz (Thursday at 8:34 AM)

no

melissa?


----------



## xara (Thursday at 10:54 AM)

nope.

anna?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Thursday at 11:46 AM)

Nope.

Dennis?


----------



## The retro leafeon (Thursday at 2:38 PM)

Yep, 
Sam?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Thursday at 5:22 PM)

I know quite a bit of people named Sam, so yes.

Araceli?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Thursday at 6:27 PM)

Nope.

Emerson?


----------



## Snek (Thursday at 6:39 PM)

Nope!

Elena?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Thursday at 6:44 PM)

Only in Wii Party U. 

Bailey?


----------



## The retro leafeon (Thursday at 9:27 PM)

Yep

Gerald?


----------



## xara (Yesterday at 5:37 AM)

nope.

hannah?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Yesterday at 8:04 PM)

Don't think so.

Alfonso?


----------



## The retro leafeon (Yesterday at 9:30 PM)

Nope

Joshua?


----------

